# Wood R4 v1.04



## Another World (Apr 8, 2010)

*Wood R4 v1.04*
NEW Firmware



I can hardly contain my excitement for this GBATemp exclusive. Yellow Wood Goblin has just released to me his brand new firmware, Wood R4 v1.04. This firmware is a replacement for the R4 1.18 firmware and only supports the Original R4 Flash Linkers. *This Firmware is not for R4 clones, use of it on clones may result in unforeseen problems*. When asked why support the R4, his response was "why not?"! The code is based in part on advancements made during the last public release of Wood R.P.G., users can expect the same coding quality, the same compatibility, basic wii-connectivity, and future updates. 

This is the 1st public release, and exclusive to GBATemp. There are bound to be things that do not work as they should, so please take the time to test and report your findings. Please be sure to make use of this discussion thread to post your bug reports.

GBATemp will closely follow this thread for potential party poopers. Remember this is an achievement to be embraced not a chance to voice your opinions on the R4, the history of the R4, or the people who choose to continue to use their original R4.




Spoiler: More Information




Setup:
Place the _rpg directory and the _DS_MENU.DAT into the ROOT of your microSD card.

Compatibility:
Everything that works on Wood R.P.G. should work on Wood R4. Wood R.P.G. has 99.8% compatibility. I won't say it is 100% because there could be the occasional glitch or bug. All future Anti-Piracy ROMs are not supported but could possibly be fixed on a 1:1 basis.

Support:
There is confirmation that this is working on the Original R4, the R4 SD clones, and the M3 Simply.

Skins:
This is a port of Wood R.P.G. so this will use the same skins used on the R.P.G. as the GUI has not changed.

Saves:
Wood R4 supports RAW format save files named ROM-NAME.nds.sav. You will need to rename your save files in order to make use of them.

Why use this over YSMENU?
This is a full firmware replacement. Expect all of the features of a modern firmware. Including Wii-connectivity, Cheats, Themes, Short-cuts, etc. Everything Wood R.P.G. does on the Acekard R.P.G. this firmware does on the R4 (except for on the fly A.P. patching for yet to be released ROMs). This firmware will continue to be updated, tweaked, fixed, optimized, etc. It is time to say goodbye to YASU's YSMENU by giving your R4 Wood!






			
				ReadME.txt said:
			
		

> this firmware based on wood rpg firmware 1.04. so the same compatibility level and similar features except:
> 1. softreset doesn't work at the moment. will be fixed.
> 2. bypass protection option doesn't work. cart limitation.
> 3. if you change language or/and skin firmware doesn't restart automatically. will be fixed.
> ...






Download



Official GBATemp Language Translation Thread



Official GBATemp Bugs & Compatibility Thread



Official GBATemp Cheat Thread



Discuss


----------



## spinal_cord (Apr 8, 2010)

So... a GENUINE R4 firmware based on RPG source?

The problem is, once the source is released, it's going to pop up on all of the R4 clones etc.

Still cool though.


----------



## Advi (Apr 8, 2010)

I assume this will greatly help the new shop place, considering you can buy an R4 from their site cheaper than most stores...


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow this is great for all R4 users, hope it goes well


----------



## SignZ (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow... Now this sounds awesome for "old" R4-Users (original R4 and stuff). Once I get my R4 back I'll test the shit out of that.


----------



## House Spider (Apr 8, 2010)

Is it like the R4 GUI or the Wood R.P.G GUI? I would test it but my R4 fell behind the wardrobe. :\


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow, now this is awesome. Time to dust off the old R4.


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 8, 2010)

There's gonna be a few smiley faces when this news gets about.


----------



## Issac (Apr 8, 2010)

This makes the new Daigasso work even! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am HAPPY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is gold!


----------



## Another World (Apr 8, 2010)

Advice Dog said:
			
		

> I assume this will greatly help the new shop place, considering you can buy an R4 from their site cheaper than most stores...



contact them and get confirmation those are 2+yr old stock before you purchase. the original r4 team is gone, they aren't making original r4s any longer. those might be old stock but it doesn't say so on the page. before everyone gets word of this release it might be time to hit up the trading forum at gbatemp and pick up a few for next to nothing! i'm spending the day calling people i gave r4s too, who now have new cards, and trying to get them back. lol. thankfully i still have one in my flash linker toy box.

-another world


----------



## mariomaniac33 (Apr 8, 2010)

Sweet! Time to dust off the old R4!


----------



## fryguy (Apr 8, 2010)

No M3 Simply support?


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 8, 2010)

Advice Dog said:
			
		

> I assume this will greatly help the new shop place, considering you can buy an R4 from their site cheaper than most stores...



Will it work on those? Cause I'd consider those clones. Do they mean R4i, R4i Gold, etc? So it still works on the normal SD R4's, even if they're not "originals"?


----------



## Issac (Apr 8, 2010)

fryguy said:
			
		

> No M3 Simply support?



Yes it has, since M3 simply is an R4 in disguise


----------



## EpicJungle (Apr 8, 2010)

Awesome!!!!!

But, how do you detect if your R4 is a clone?


----------



## fryguy (Apr 8, 2010)

@Issac: Yep i know, but i thought it might check which hardware it was running on anyway and perhaps not work on M3S. Well i just sold my M3S anyway so..


----------



## House Spider (Apr 8, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> Awesome!!!!!
> 
> But, how do you detect if your R4 is a clone?


Supports, SDHC? Tell us the URL of the box & the current firmware you're using?


----------



## Creqaw (Apr 8, 2010)

Issac said:
			
		

> fryguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is?!?!
Need to find my simply then...

//edit I saw a cheats folder but which cheat file does it use? same as R4?
//edit Just read somewhere that this FW uses the usrcheat.dat


----------



## Dter ic (Apr 8, 2010)

holy cow, u mean this is a rpg fw fr r4 SHIT [email protected]@ why did i get my self a acekard when i can get a fw for r4 that works FANTASTIC still dissapointed  tho i wasted my money on a new cart. ;(

EDIT: well i couldn't find my r4 to test it but otherwise thats great for other


----------



## hova1 (Apr 8, 2010)

Can i see screenshots?
Do you consider the M3 Simply a clone?
What exactly is a Wood RPG?
i'm confus


----------



## Advi (Apr 8, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> Advice Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, you make a good point. :3
I have a few friends that need some cheap carts, if they're originals then they'll be pleased.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 8, 2010)

This is very random, no doubt about that. Normmatt hates R4 I thought, but regardless of that thought this is great for those who have an original R4, my first cart was an R4.


----------



## Issac (Apr 8, 2010)

hova1 said:
			
		

> Can i see screenshots?
> Do you consider the M3 Simply a clone?
> What exactly is a Wood RPG?
> i'm confus



M3 simply is not a clone in that sense, it's exactly the same. so this DOES work on m3 simply.

Wood RPG is a custom firmware for the acekard R.P.G.


----------



## hova1 (Apr 8, 2010)

Issac said:
			
		

> hova1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok cool, so does that mean Wario Ware DIY works on a M3 Simply now?


----------



## Anakir (Apr 8, 2010)

lolwut. Wow the r4 lives again. I sold mine and got the acekard2. I'm happy with what I have. Its nice to hear that the original R4 is getting more support.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 8, 2010)

Any chance we can find a compatibility list out there? It would help. I mean, I don't use my R4 anymore, but I'm sure there's gonna be a thousand compatibility questions.


----------



## basher11 (Apr 8, 2010)

"This Firmware is not for R4 clones, use of it on clones may result in unforeseen problems."






 i wonder....


----------



## Toader (Apr 8, 2010)

This is awesome!! it transformed my R4 into an acekard!!!
I just tested warioware DIY and it worked!


----------



## jooozek (Apr 8, 2010)

Works fine on my R4DS, where can i find some sort of compatibility list?


----------



## House Spider (Apr 8, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> "This Firmware is not for R4 clones, use of it on clones may result in unforeseen problems."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lost my R4 original but I still got an R4 III.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, the compatability should be the same as Wood R.P.G 1.04.


----------



## Tac 21 (Apr 8, 2010)

that's nice... except haven't we seen this before? if I'm correct another world has posted this in the past.

v1.23 v1.19....

the R4 is old, yes, but if Wood can keep on doing this at the same power that 1.18 left us off with, then it'll make it worth more. I may try this later..


----------



## WigWrm (Apr 8, 2010)

Very cool!!! Just like the acekard firmware (gui-wise looks like AKAIO-Zelda Skin). Testing rooms.
All R4 owners should try this out!


----------



## chriso (Apr 8, 2010)

Cool. So, is this worth updating from ysmenu?


----------



## basher11 (Apr 8, 2010)

chriso said:
			
		

> Cool. So, is this worth updating from ysmenu?



i believe so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




if this has the same compatibility as R.P.G, then here's the list.



Spoiler



• 'pen 1 grand prix - penguin no mondai special (japan)' fixed.
• 'mini yonku ds (japan)' fixed.
• 'lina no atelier - strahl no renkinjutsushi (japan)' fixed.
• 'style savvy (usa)' fixed.
• 'naruto shippuuden - dairansen! kagebunshin emaki (korea)' fixed.
• 'zelda no densetsu - daichi no kiteki (japan)' fixed.
• 'princess angel (korea)' fixed.
• 'post pet ds - yume miru momo to fushigi no pen (japan)' fixed.
• 'dear girl - stories hibiki - hibiki tokkun daisakusen! (japan)' fixed.
• softreset fixed in 'bolt (japan)'.
• 'deca sporta ds de sports 10 shumoku (japan)' fixed.
• softreset fixed in 'bolt (europe)' game.
• 'might & magic - clash of heroes (europe)' fixed.
• softreset fixed in 'bookworm' game.
• 'last window - mayonaka no yakusoku (japan)' fixed.
• softreset fixed in 'legend of zelda, the - phantom hourglass (usa) (demo) (kiosk)' game.
• 'element hunters (korea)' & 'jeoldaepiryo yeongsugeo 1000 ds (korea)' & 'jeoldaeuwi yeongdaneo 1900 ds (korea)' fixed.
• download play fixed in 'might & magic' games.
• 'dq6 (japan)' fixed.
• 'shin sengoku tenkatouitsu - gunyuu tachi no souran (japan)' fixed.
• 'pokemon gold/silver (korea/usa/europe/france/germany/spain/italy)' fixed.
• 'rune factory - sinmokjangiyagi (korea)' fixed.
• 'minna no conveni (japan)' fixed.
• 'lupin sansei - shijou saidai no zunousen (japan)' fixed.
• 'quiz magic academy ds - futatsu no jikuuseki (japan)' fixed.
• 'phantasy star 0 (europe)' fixed.
• 'dragon ball ds 2 (japan)' fixed.
• 'nodame cantabile - tanoshii ongaku no jikan desu (japan)' fixed.
• 'yu-gi-oh! 5d's world championship 2010 - reverse of arcadia (japan)' fixed.
• 'iron master (korea)' fixed.
• 'sangokushi ds 3 (japan)' fixed.
• 'fushigi no dungeon - fuurai no shiren 4 (japan)' fixed.
• 'estpolis - the lands cursed by the gods (japan)' & 'mugen no frontier super robot taisen og saga exceed (japan)' fixed.
• 'wizmans world (japan)' fixed.
• 'utacchi (japan)' fixed.
• softreset fixed in 'sonic & sega all stars racing'.
• 'gendai daisenryaku ds - isshoku sokuhatsu, gunji balance houkai (japan)' fixed.
• 'cooking idol - i! my! mine! - game de hirameki! kirameki! cooking (japan)' fixed.
• 'nazotte oboeru otona no kanji renshuu kaiteiban (japan)' fixed.
• 'toeic test super coach @ds (japan)' fixed.
• 'kira kira rhythm collection (japan)' fixed.
• 'tennis no ouji-sama - motto gakuensai no ouji-sama - more sweet edition (japan)' fixed.
• 'otona no renai shousetsu - ds harlequin selection (japan)' fixed.
• 'imasugu tsukaeru mame chishiki - quiz zatsugaku-ou ds (japan)' fixed.
• 'alice in wonderland (usa)' fixed.
• 'keroro rpg - kishi to musha to densetsu no kaizoku (japan)' fixed.
• 'pokemon ranger - hikari no kiseki (japan)' fixed.
• 'bibliothek der klassischen buecher (germany)' fixed.
• 'yu-gi-oh! 5d's - world championship 2010 - reverse of arcadia (usa)' fixed.
• '100 livres classiques (france)' fixed.
• dma mode in 'jacqueline wilson's tracy beaker - the game (europe)' fixed.
• 'rpg tkool ds (japan)' fixed.
• 'deca sports ds (usa)' fixed.
• 'combat of giants - mutant insects (europe)' fixed.
• 'alice in wonderland (europe)' fixed.
• 'nettou! powerful koushien (japan)' fixed.
• 'kawaii koinu ds 3 (japan)' fixed.
• 'crayon shin-chan - obaka daininden - susume! kasukabe ninja tai! (japan)' fixed.
• pokemon gba linkage fixed in 'pokemon gold/silver'.
• 'warioware d.i.y. (usa)' fixed.
• 'rooms - the main building (usa)' fixed.
• 'shin megami tensei - strange journey (usa)' fixed.
• 'pro yakyuu famista ds 2010 (japan)' fixed.
• 'minna no suizokukan (japan)' fixed.
• 'seitokai no ichizon - ds-suru seitokai (japan)' fixed.
• 'moe moe 2-ji daisenryaku 2 - yamato nadeshiko (japan)' fixed.


----------



## EpicJungle (Apr 8, 2010)

N64Temp said:
			
		

> Crazzy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not SDHC..
URL: http://www.r4ds.cn/
Firmware: R4 v1.18 kernel

What do you mean by supports?

Maybe this helps, but it didn't include a CD


----------



## Juanmatron (Apr 8, 2010)

R4 will convert in a good flashcard like Acekard with AKAIO?


----------



## basher11 (Apr 8, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> R4 will convert in a good flashcard like Acekard with AKAIO?



not AKAIO, but R.P.G


----------



## hunnymonster (Apr 8, 2010)

Amazing (and irritating) - just bought a new SuperCard DSONEi in an emergency situation... now it works on the R4. Hats off to the team that did this. Means I now have even more choice of flashcarts when the one of the moment fails me


----------



## luke_c (Apr 8, 2010)

Wait, why hasn't everyone microwave'd there R4's yet?


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 8, 2010)

Noob question.
Does this support my Platinum's 1 MB sav file o-o.


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Apr 8, 2010)

does it play gba roms?


----------



## Quincy (Apr 8, 2010)

Yea shit, just ordered an AK2i a few days ago D:! Order is shipped!


----------



## House Spider (Apr 8, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> N64Temp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops, a typing mistake. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, yes your R4 is real.


----------



## The_Dragons_Mast (Apr 8, 2010)

Great work hope he do something similar for the dstt that will be great


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 8, 2010)

*snip*

Ahem...


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> GBATemp will closely follow this thread for potential party poopers. Remember this is an achievement to be embraced not a chance to voice your opinions on the R4, the history of the R4, or the people who choose to continue to use their original R4.


----------



## Little (Apr 8, 2010)

That's amazing!!

I finally decided to buy an acekard though hehe!

Boyfriend is getting the R4 so he'll be happy =D


----------



## EpicJungle (Apr 8, 2010)

N64Temp said:
			
		

> Crazzy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YAY

Anyways, what are clones like?


----------



## Castlevanio (Apr 8, 2010)

wow!!

but my 1.18 still works with a lot of games PP but i'll save the post...


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 8, 2010)

Quincy said:
			
		

> Yea shit, just ordered an AK2i a few days ago D:! Order is shipped!



I know right?
But then again, the AK2i was meant for the DSi, so we can still live on DSi's and DSiXLs.
Plus, the cart is newer and therefore has less limitations.

(Bumps my old question. Can 1MB savs be read? o-o


----------



## basher11 (Apr 8, 2010)

now to find a acekard skin


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 8, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> This is very random, no doubt about that. Normmatt hates R4 I thought, but regardless of that thought this is great for those who have an original R4, my first cart was an R4.



no he doesn't hate r4 original he hates the clones.


----------



## Ben_j (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't understand, april 1st was one week ago.

More seriously, good news for R4 users 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I used to have one back when it was still supported. Ah, nostalgia


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 8, 2010)

This is awsome. Well done Yellow Wood Goblin and Normmatt Again!. 

Testing original white R4, 2GB class 4 
(CS3E) Tested sonic sega racing (U) - good
(IPKE, IPGE) Pokemon SS/HG - good - 60+ events ok
(BMTE) SMT Strange Journey - save ok

R4 lives.


----------



## Pliskron (Apr 8, 2010)

Hahahahahaha

Does this mean that the R4 is not dead?


----------



## triassic911 (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow I'm speechless. Another week longer and I would have given in to getting an acekard.


----------



## basher11 (Apr 8, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> Hahahahahaha
> 
> Does this mean that the R4 is not dead?



fortunately


----------



## Elritha (Apr 8, 2010)

Time to dust off my old R4 and give this firmware a try. Awesome news.


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 8, 2010)

Call me crazy, but this makes me very happy. The R4 gets bashed a lot, so hopefully that'll come to an end with this. R4 clones will still be trashed, though, and rightfully so!


----------



## The Viztard (Apr 8, 2010)

lolz, this is very cool! but my saves aren't being recognized? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is there some sort of setting to fix that? i know most of my savs are about 512kb and pokemon ss is 1mb...and warioware d.i.y. is 32Mb...sooo, any comments?

plznthx!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: .nds.sav? is that a sav file created by the firmware? i would think yes...


----------



## wchill (Apr 8, 2010)

maybe *.nds.sav?


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 8, 2010)

saves are nds.sav.
I will try converting some and see if that works


----------



## DjoeN (Apr 8, 2010)

Well, if it only supports original R4, the better had let it die, most old original r4 users have bought another flashcart.

On the other hand, Great news for those, still using there original R4, but it would be great if the M3 Simply also was supported.
Dunno about source release, if it gets released you will see every R4 clone come out soon with a modified version for there clones 
making them again stronger to sell there fake stuff and earn money on another persons work.

Right forgot, Don't go jumping buying original R4 (If you can find one), there's no way to get it working in a DSi/DSi XL (LL)


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 8, 2010)

I've often decried the R4 for the fact it was so out-dated, but this is actually great news that could bring the original R4 back to glory, just as AKAIO makes Acekard 2i such a great flashcart. (Except for the fact R4 is no longer manufactured or sold...)
I don't have my R4 anymore, I've long since given it to my brother.

The R4 clones can still suck though.


----------



## chriso (Apr 8, 2010)

Converted to wood fw, works great. Only thing is saves don't recognize. What type of save works if I convert at shunyweb?


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 8, 2010)

Fuken clones destroyed the R4.



			
				chriso said:
			
		

> Converted to wood fw, works great. Only thing is saves don't recognize. What type of save works if I convert at shunyweb?



Just rename .sav to .nds.sav. Tested with SS and worked like a charm.


----------



## basher11 (Apr 8, 2010)

heh it really cool. great job wood!

you have my most profound respect.


----------



## danisson (Apr 8, 2010)

This was a triumph
I'm making a note here
HUGE SUCCESS
It's hard to overstate my satisfaction


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 8, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> heh it really cool. great job wood!
> 
> you have my most profound respect.



Pointing to your sig.
I would kinda believe you o-o
If this works well, I might post a video to youtube.


----------



## ToneEQ (Apr 8, 2010)

Truly amazing work! Just tested Pokemon HG and Picross 3D on 2 white R4 carts (sprung) 2 black carts (not sprung) and an M3 DS Simply. Fully working.

Guess what I ordered a week ago, that arrived today? 3 x AceKard2i carts!


----------



## Depravo (Apr 8, 2010)

Tested -

7 Wonders II (E)
Bejeweled Twist (U)
Bookworm (U)
Shin Megami Tensei: Strange Journey
Sonic Classic Collection (U)
Sonic and Sega All Star Racing (E)
Tracy Beaker (E) (don't ask)
All working fine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S Just a reminder to all you crazy kids - old save files have to be renamed to .nds.sav


----------



## basher11 (Apr 8, 2010)

Mages4ever said:
			
		

> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it works well, but one thing that's pissing me off is the new saves i make XD


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 8, 2010)

Hmm I have two wonderful genuine original R4DS Revolution cards.

Does it matter though? I have a DSi XL. Does anything of this software make the R4 run on one?

I mean cool the R4 breaths yet still, but I would need something to use it on I suppose.


----------



## myuusmeow (Apr 8, 2010)

Awesome. I remember paying about $70 for an R4 and a 1GB MicroSD back in the day, I never got around to buying a new one.


----------



## basher11 (Apr 8, 2010)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> Hmm I have two wonderful genuine original R4DS Revolution cards.
> 
> Does it matter though? I have a DSi XL. Does anything of this software make the R4 run on one?
> 
> I mean cool the R4 breaths yet still, but I would need something to use it on I suppose.



no. get an acekard 2i for that.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Apr 8, 2010)

ToneEQ said:
			
		

> Truly amazing work! Just tested Pokemon HG and Picross 3D on 2 white R4 carts (sprung) 2 black carts (not sprung) and an M3 DS Simply. Fully working.
> 
> Guess what I ordered a week ago, that arrived today? 3 x AceKard2i carts!


Why not just sell the R4 carts, because their worth something now.

I just put DScovered on my R4 but i wonder if DScovered can use Wood R4 as a loader. Time to search...


----------



## chriso (Apr 8, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Tested -
> 7 Wonders II (E)
> Bejeweled Twist (U)
> Bookworm (U)
> ...



He speaks the truth. Thank you.


----------



## The Viztard (Apr 8, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> P.S Just a reminder to all you crazy kids - old save files have to be renamed to .nds.sav


ummm i tried renaming my pkmn ss save file to .nds.sav and it said it was corrupt and would have to overwrite it and make a new one....=/


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 8, 2010)

It's working on my R4 original. Snazzy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does this work on the cheap R4's? Has anyone tested it out? Like this one:
http://shoptemp.com/products/R4-DS-Revolut...-Lite-p-29.html

My cousin wants a cheap flashcart and I was thinking I'd get him one if it did.


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 8, 2010)

The Viztard said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine works perfectly.
Time to make a youtube video o-o


----------



## Jakob95 (Apr 8, 2010)

I think you could change the .nds,sav to just .sav if you go to the Start menu and change the extension if its like AKAIO.


----------



## Zane (Apr 8, 2010)

Does the third Mario and Luigi RPG work with this? Since that's about the only game i haven't gotten to work on the 1.18 firmwire yet. (haven't tried Strange Journey yet though,and i guess that one doesn't work in 1.18 either)

Also, what does this part mean?

2. bypass protection option doesn't work. cart limitation.

Sounds like it doesn't fix AP problems? which would make whole thing kinda useless no? :S 

I'm confused hehe.


----------



## TyrianCubed (Apr 8, 2010)

why the f*ck did I buy an M3iZero? my "old" R4 lives again!


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 8, 2010)

I'll put Bowsers Inside story in the video, just for the sake of helping people o-o


----------



## Depravo (Apr 8, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> I think you could change the .nds,sav to just .sav if you go to the Start menu and change the extension if its like AKAIO.


Wood R4 doesn't have this function. Yet.

Is there anybody out there clever enough to whip up a simple batch file that will rename multiple files from .sav to .nds.sav while keeping the original file name?


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 8, 2010)

Mages4ever said:
			
		

> I'll put Bowsers Inside story in the video, just for the sake of helping people o-o



I look forward to the video.



Spoiler



o-o


----------



## The Viztard (Apr 8, 2010)

The Viztard said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ummm wtf... o.o its working now...lolz, thanks guys... i swear i renamed it before and it didnt work and now it does... O.o


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 8, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Name a .bat file in the folder.
Inside, paste this:
*rename *.sav *.nds.sav*


----------



## Zane (Apr 8, 2010)

Mages4ever said:
			
		

> I'll put Bowsers Inside story in the video, just for the sake of helping people o-o



So it works then? Awesome!


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Apr 8, 2010)

Don't bother decrypting the _DS_MENU.DAT file with R4crypt and trying it out on a R4 clone.


*Possible side-effects:* 

Brick R4 Clone
Stuck on "Loading.."


----------



## OSW (Apr 8, 2010)

Damn, now I can't bag R4 quite as much... ahaha...

Jokes, I'm happy for you R4 owners (who are competent enough to update firmware  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 8, 2010)

Zane said:
			
		

> Mages4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nuu, I meant, I'll test it in the video.
I'll test it before hand and post back though :l


----------



## Gunmaster51 (Apr 8, 2010)

I doubt it'll replace my acekard 2i. But I'll try it out. After all, my r4 isn't doing much good sitting there in my closet.


----------



## Depravo (Apr 8, 2010)

Mages4ever said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent! I didn't realise it would be that simple. I really should learn more about these things.


----------



## Zane (Apr 8, 2010)

Mages4ever said:
			
		

> Nuu, I meant, I'll test it in the video.
> I'll test it before hand and post back though :l




Ah right! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Side question, did the newer cards get C.O.P the recruit to work properly, or is it still a mess? Just asking, becasue i just noticed i still had it on my PC, and was thinking that it might work with this.. probably wrong though. 


(Should stopw ith the compaility questions, but these are like the only games i've never been able to play on the R4 so far.. man does it own!)

I like how this is timed right after alot of people pre-ordered the new  Flashcard from Shoptemp!


----------



## Retal (Apr 8, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Excellent! I didn't realise it would be that simple. I really should learn more about these things.


Like how to do it without a batch file, for example.


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm happy for the legit r4 owners but this kinda makes me mad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  When the r4 died, it has been mooching off the dstt firmware, and now the r4 gets something this epic uber awesomness and the dstt is left in the ditch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If they made this for the dstt, woudn't it work on dstt, r4 , and acekard due to ysmenu?


and does the r4 have wii connectivity now?
does shoptemp sell legit r4? cuz i thot no1 makes it anymore.


----------



## TyRaNtM (Apr 8, 2010)

This needs to be ported to DSTT, and add support to .sav files.


----------



## teusjuh (Apr 8, 2010)

*HELL SHIT i have an DSTT (original)*


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 8, 2010)

Retal said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How o-o
I just did it by hand though :l
Batch file wasn't working.


----------



## apd (Apr 8, 2010)

Keeping my two original white R4s really has come up trumps.


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 8, 2010)

Holy shet.
This loads roms up so damn fast o-o


----------



## pitman (Apr 8, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Mages4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or you can use a renaming program like this Ant Renamer it can change extensions.

I just ordered a DSTWO, I guess I'll give my R4 to my cousing, I bought him a DSTT because it was the cheapest so this should be an upgrade for him.


----------



## Depravo (Apr 8, 2010)

Retal said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did do that. For around 80 games....

Anyway, I now proudly present the Wood R4 Save converter.

Download, unzip, put the .bat file in the same folder as your saves, run it. Hey presto!

N.b. Please, please, please back up your saves before doing this in case it fucks them all up or something.


----------



## chriso (Apr 8, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Mages4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I figured people knew about the renaming batch file command.

For those who don't know how to rename all extensions at once - 

Make a .txt file doesn't matter what name. (example boo.txt)
Open it. Type in " REN *.sav *.nds.sav " no quotes of course
Save it.
Rename the .txt file to .cmd
make sure the new .cmd file is in the folder of your .sav's you want to rename.
Run it.
There. all .sav files are now .nds.sav


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 8, 2010)

does gui look like the r4 gui or the acekard gui?


----------



## Maiken (Apr 8, 2010)

I love it, finally I can play Pokemon SS. Just one question, how can I choose the Action Replay Codes I want to use?


----------



## nutella (Apr 8, 2010)

Mages4ever said:
			
		

> Retal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Use this as an alternative to batch files. It has other options too if you need to batch rename again. 

Batch renaming:
- Download "Ant Renamer" (Then install and whatnot)
- Toss saves on to window
- Click "Action => "String Replacement"
- Search for "sav"
- Replace with "nds.sav"
- check "Include extension in search"
- Click "Go" and your done

Anyways, this has revived my DS, not just R4. I have a CycloDS, but it always feels good having something that feels completely new again.


----------



## DjoeN (Apr 8, 2010)

For these of you that always need screenshots!



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *Hardware used:*
> * DS Lite (JPN)
> * Original R4
> * 2GB MicroSD


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 8, 2010)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> For these of you that always need screenshots!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg seeing this is killing me >.<
would the r4 on shoptemp work on this?


----------



## teusjuh (Apr 8, 2010)

is there no way to let this firmware work on a DSTT???


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 8, 2010)

teusjuh said:
			
		

> is there no way to let this firmware work on a DSTT???



nope the r4 backstabbed us


----------



## Omega_2 (Apr 8, 2010)

Maybe this will get all those idiots to finally shut the hell up >_>
Might try this on mine, too; then it becomes a handmedown XD



			
				laxman0220 said:
			
		

> teusjuh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the ttds is the spoof, hence why that YSMenu works on the two


----------



## chriso (Apr 8, 2010)

laxman0220 said:
			
		

> teusjuh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol

I guess the R stands for Revenge.


----------



## z.g (Apr 8, 2010)

Zane said:
			
		

> 2. bypass protection option doesn't work. cart limitation.
> 
> Sounds like it doesn't fix AP problems? which would make whole thing kinda useless no? :S


there is no problem with existed games. 'bypass protection' on acekard rpg allow play new games what released tomorrow with ap before firmware update.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 8, 2010)

just a question, do we have to boot this as primary firmware, can we boot it as secondary

e.g. boot 1.18 then _DS_MENU.dat(renamed to Wood.nds) or does it have to be direct?


----------



## GutsMan.EXE (Apr 8, 2010)

R4 is back baby! (Though it never really died) Kept my original till 2 weeks ago and then bought a acekard 2i and apart from the SDHC support i see no point in why i bought it now. The R4 in the ShopTemp looks like the originals but i would like it confirmed by someone (I got it when it first came out, white spring loaded then exchanged it with a friend cause he liked the spring function for a black not spring loaded).
Tested:
Mario and Luigi - Bowsers inside story (U)/(E) - worked 100%
PKMN HH&SS (Not patched - clean roms) - worked 100%
EZV 3in1 (test 6 megamen games and 1 zelda game) - worked 100%
Doom all Versions - worked 100%
Quake 1&2 - worked 100%
Moonshell 2.05-2.10(original R4 style & Acekard Style) - working 100%
All cheats worked on games tested.
All .savs worked 100%
Games load and general speed is much faster then my acekard2i e.g in pkmn hh/ss when going in or out of a door black screen for about 5 secs then loads on r4 about 1-2.
Looking pretty good so far though i would like the feature to choose which GUI i want as i prefer the r4 menu instead of the acekard one. 
If you own a clone go buy a hammer to smash it and then go buy a r4 if you don't own a DSi.
Wood appriciate the work and effort, anything i can do to help such as test i'll do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

@DjoeN - How'd you get screenshots like that?


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 8, 2010)

Alright, currently editing the video.
Going to be uploaded while I'm doing homework 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Pliskron (Apr 8, 2010)

Working on the $3.60 clone of the original R4


----------



## GutsMan.EXE (Apr 8, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> Working on the $3.60 clone of the original R4



Pffft, go smash it up and get a real R4.


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 8, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> Working on the $3.60 clone of the original R4



Lol, that's awesome. Is that the one that comes in a plastic clam-like package with a USB reader on the back?


----------



## Pliskron (Apr 8, 2010)

gutman5000 said:
			
		

> Pliskron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where? They're not exactly growing on trees. As far as I'm concerned it's a real R4


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 8, 2010)

gutman5000 said:
			
		

> Pliskron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if it works, why should he,,,and if that's not enough for you, 

you can't buy a real r4...


----------



## EJames2100 (Apr 8, 2010)

wow AKAIO for R4, impressive, I'll try it out now 8-)


----------



## Pliskron (Apr 8, 2010)

iamthemilkman said:
			
		

> Pliskron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the one. It's actually a damn good copy.


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 8, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> iamthemilkman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great news. Thanks for checking it out and letting us know. This will be my cousin's first flashcart.

And thanks for letting me know that it's not awful. With this, it seems unbeatable for the price.


----------



## DjoeN (Apr 8, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> Working on the $3.60 clone of the original R4



Doesn't work on R4(i) Ultra and R4i Pro for me, but it does work nice on my Original R4


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 8, 2010)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> Pliskron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so what clone r we talking about here


----------



## GutsMan.EXE (Apr 9, 2010)

Sent ticket about the Black R4DSs on shoptemp to see if it's old stock/ non clones, though to me it looks like the original black ones.


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 9, 2010)

laxman0220 said:
			
		

> DjoeN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





http://www.simplymods.com/products/R4-%28Original%29.html

That's the one. I'm sure ShopTemp's is the same.


----------



## Pliskron (Apr 9, 2010)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> Pliskron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's also nonsdhc just like the original and it can run 1.7 official firmware and 1.8. I missed the Original R4 so I got it for $3. I have an Acekard so I'll probably keep the original firmware on it for the sake of nostalgia


----------



## GutsMan.EXE (Apr 9, 2010)

iamthemilkman said:
			
		

> laxman0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To me that doesn't look like a clone, just looks like original packaged differently and with different usb reader.
Can anyone who has one get chip pics? Plus if it is a clone why no SDHC support?


----------



## Pliskron (Apr 9, 2010)

iamthemilkman said:
			
		

> laxman0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats it only DX had the super cheap.


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 9, 2010)

Now im just waiting for some1 to find a japanese site with this firmware hacked for the dstt...


----------



## teusjuh (Apr 9, 2010)

laxman0220 said:
			
		

> Now im just waiting for some1 to find a japanese site with this firmware hacked for the dstt...




yes i hope its convrtable too for dstt


----------



## YayMii (Apr 9, 2010)

Doesn't this make the R4 an Acekard clone?

Oh whatever, I'll download this, and use the theme for my genuine AK2i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 NVM, downloaded it, same themes.


----------



## The Viztard (Apr 9, 2010)

wait so what type of cheat file does this use? usrcheat.dat?


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 9, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> iamthemilkman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I usually ordered from there or RealHotStuff since they're US based, thus I get my order a lot quicker.

I'll definitely start using ShopTemp if they add more payment options (Google Checkout).


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 9, 2010)

The Viztard said:
			
		

> wait so what type of cheat file does this use? usrcheat.dat?


usrcheat.dat.

*Update:*
Video is rendering.
I've showed the menus, the GUI, loaded a few problem roms, showed that you can change it from the Zelda skin, and yeah.

At least my Acekard 2i will get updates faster? And be more compatible? Because we all know that the R4 wasn't meant for sure an OS.


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 9, 2010)

laxman0220 said:
			
		

> Now im just waiting for some1 to find a japanese site with this firmware hacked for the dstt...



That would be very cool. My DSTT was once a favorite of mine, but it has seen better days.


----------



## mrfaiz555 (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah, Thabk you Thank you, I'm glad R4 is back


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 9, 2010)

mrfaiz555 said:
			
		

> Yeah, Thabk you Thank you, I'm glad R4 is back


It's not really "back." It is coming back, but we'll see how far this goes before it pushes the R4's limits.


----------



## RadioShadow (Apr 9, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Tested -
> 7 Wonders II (E)
> Bejeweled Twist (U)
> Bookworm (U)
> ...



AWESOME!  R4 doesn't suck now!


----------



## Lacius (Apr 9, 2010)

Never in a million years would I have thought this to happen. Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Retal (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't see what all the fuss is about. What does this do that I can't do already? I can already play the games I want. Granted I have to patch some of them like Pokémon, but does this really fix that? And if so, does it do so by patching the ROM on the fly or by doing a perfect emulation? Because as far as I understand it, the R4 is not capable of such an emulation.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 9, 2010)

What a great achievement! I'm tempted to dig up my DSlite and my original R4 just to test it. Since I haven't used my DSlite since I got a DSi on launch day I think I'll need to charge it first though.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Apr 9, 2010)

I can't say anything more other than this is just fucking awesome xD. With each passing day, my urge to just screw waiting for a chance to buy repair parts and buy a new DS rises.


----------



## GutsMan.EXE (Apr 9, 2010)

Retal said:
			
		

> I don't see what all the fuss is about. What does this do that I can't do already? I can already play the games I want. Granted I have to patch some of them like Pokémon, but does this really fix that? And if so, does it do so by patching the ROM on the fly or by doing a perfect emulation? Because as far as I understand it, the R4 is not capable of such an emulation.



It does indeed let you play PKMN HH&SS without the need of anything but a clean rom.


----------



## EJames2100 (Apr 9, 2010)

Yup runs HeartGold unpatched perfect.
Also runs the Monnshell 2.10 Stable version too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Be sure to manually turn your ds after switching themes as it doesn't auto do it yet.

Hope this will be continually updated as it is definitly one of the best things to hit R4


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 9, 2010)

gutman5000 said:
			
		

> Retal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thers an extinfo that does that fyi


----------



## GutsMan.EXE (Apr 9, 2010)

laxman0220 said:
			
		

> gutman5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know but with this you don't even need the extinfo.


----------



## SherlockHolmeboy (Apr 9, 2010)

Damn, now I'm wishing I didn't give away my R4! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well,  I still have an AK2, so it's all good.


----------



## Pliskron (Apr 9, 2010)

I wonder if this is going to end up being the new YSmenu


----------



## The Viztard (Apr 9, 2010)

sooo, ive tried changin the themes...and sometimes the top screen sort of seems off...why is that? andyone know?


----------



## Sandman00009 (Apr 9, 2010)

this .rar is full of files do all we need it the menu.dat?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Apr 9, 2010)

Sandman00009 said:
			
		

> this .rar is full of files do all we need it the menu.dat?


You need the stuff in the "root" folder, _rpg is like the _system_ of the R4.


----------



## Dark^'^Knigh (Apr 9, 2010)

The Viztard said:
			
		

> sooo, ive tried changin the themes...and sometimes the top screen sort of seems off...why is that? andyone know?


OP clearly states there is currently a problem (to be fixed) with changing language and/or skin.

I haven't had the opportunity to read through this whole thread, but does anyone know yet if this firmware enables playing DSi enhanced games on the original R4DS?


----------



## GutsMan.EXE (Apr 9, 2010)

The Viztard said:
			
		

> sooo, ive tried changin the themes...and sometimes the top screen sort of seems off...why is that? andyone know?
> 
> what you mean by off? Works fine for me.
> 
> QUOTE(Sandman00009 @ Apr 9 2010, 12:21 AM) this .rar is full of files do all we need it the menu.dat?



Extract what's in the root file in the .rar to the root of your SD card, so __rpg and _DS_Menu.DAT to the root of your card.


----------



## UVERoo (Apr 9, 2010)

I just installed YSMenu a few days ago too....damn. I'll wait a bit for all of this to get sorted out and working properly then I'll bite.

Thanks a lot


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 9, 2010)

Slow internet is fail.
Video will be up in an hour.
Hold tight till then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## gameguy95 (Apr 9, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> *Wood R4 v1.04*
> NEW Firmware
> 
> 
> ...


Must haz immediately
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCFCeJTEzNU


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Apr 9, 2010)

this is amazing! the r4 is always being bought by noobs who have no idea what it is, then they are just disappointed once they learn of all the better flash carts. with woodrpg style firmware for it, the r4 can stay super cheap but have awesome features just like an expensive card! nice one dude!


----------



## The Viztard (Apr 9, 2010)

gutman5000 said:
			
		

> The Viztard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nvm...got the top screen working fine, but the thing is when i touch the menu button at the bottom it sometimes doesnt open on some themes while it does on others...


----------



## ChaosBoi (Apr 9, 2010)

How's RPG's compatibility compared to AKAIO? I might get an AK2i in the future if I ever buy a DSi, so I'm just wondering about this. If it's about the same, I might get an M3i Zero or whatever has more features at that time instead, since I've been looking for a good cart that has RTS feature for awhile now (Assuming it's the flashcart equivalent of save states). 

Anyway, I guess it's time for me to switch out YSMenu for this. I never really liked using YSMenu for some reason, and I've only ever used it for games that have compatibility issues with the original R4 firmware (Which is like hardly, due to AP patches).

EDIT: Oh and btw, is this a firmware replacement or moonshell replacement? I'm just wondering because I didn't see a .nds file.


----------



## TheGreatNeko (Apr 9, 2010)

How do you install this?


----------



## I am r4ymond (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow, nice! I never thought that there would be a new firmware for the R4, but it looks like I was wrong. 

Thanks Yellow Wood Goblin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also...shouldn't this also be in the R4 section?


----------



## Sandman00009 (Apr 9, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> Sandman00009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so your saying make a folder called "root" place everything in it??


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 9, 2010)

Take the files from the folder, and put in in the root of your SD.
Take off the old OS though :l
Iunno, somehow I don't think this can make Akaio ONLY because the R4 is like 4 years old and some of the technology might not be there.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Apr 9, 2010)

TheGreatNeko said:
			
		

> How do you install this?


Drag-and-drop the stuff in the "root" folder to the root of your card.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Apr 9, 2010)

Sandman00009 said:
			
		

> jurassicplayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He means take everything out of the "root" folder and place them at the root directory of your card (Example: Place it in G:\, not G:\Root)


----------



## GutsMan.EXE (Apr 9, 2010)

Sandman00009 said:
			
		

> jurassicplayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No the root folder is in the Winrar file, and the files you put on your SD is in the root folder in the .rar file 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 9, 2010)

ChaosBoi said:
			
		

> He means take everything out of the "root" folder and place them at the root directory of your card (Example: Place it in G:\, not G:\Root)



This is basically all you need to know


----------



## teusjuh (Apr 9, 2010)

but if the r4 can use DSTT firmware 
then must it be possible to convert this firmware to make it working with an DSTT too


----------



## Sandman00009 (Apr 9, 2010)

i got ya thats going to be alot of stuff in the root of the card


----------



## ericling (Apr 9, 2010)

Is this firmware game computability same with AKAIO?can run every games?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Apr 9, 2010)

Sandman00009 said:
			
		

> i got ya thats going to be alot of stuff in the root of the card
> o.0 it should only be two items unless your card has a lot of other stuff in the root xD.
> the "_rpg" folder and the _DS_MENU.DAT.
> 
> ...



It should support all of the things that the acekard version supports http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=218080


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 9, 2010)

Mages4ever said:
			
		

> Noob question.
> Does this support my Platinum's 1 MB sav file o-o.



Platinum (and all DS Pokemon titles) have 512KB saves, not 1MB.


----------



## edisonbebo (Apr 9, 2010)

what advantange does this firmware have over r4 1.18 and ysmenu cuz i can play pretty much all the new games with ysmenu?does this have wii support?


----------



## Jemlee (Apr 9, 2010)

YELLOW WOOD GOBLIN AND NORMATT YOU ARE GODS!!!

just about to throw away a bunch of old r4s my customers were complaining about. AND HERE IT IS!!! BACK FROM THE DEAD!!!

thank you sincerely

J3/\/\ 133


----------



## rctgamer3 (Apr 9, 2010)

This is awesome!
Only dissappointment is that the saves are .nds.sav (not .sav), but oh well, guess i'll have to rename them


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 9, 2010)

edisonbebo said:
			
		

> what advantange does this firmware have over r4 1.18 and ysmenu cuz i can play pretty much all the new games with ysmenu?does this have wii support?



ya this is has wii support, and it can play more games than ysmenu


----------



## Sandman00009 (Apr 9, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> Sandman00009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im really lost right now lol all there is, is a bunch of files together no folder named rpg on it... so ttake the menu.dat and put it in the root then all the other files go in the rpg folder am i correct?


----------



## Another World (Apr 9, 2010)

edisonbebo said:
			
		

> what advantange does this firmware have over r4 1.18 and ysmenu cuz i can play pretty much all the new games with ysmenu?does this have wii support?



*sigh*...... =/

-another world


----------



## DjoeN (Apr 9, 2010)

Translated the menu to a quick dirty Dutch translation, works nice so far.


----------



## SonicRax (Apr 9, 2010)

Many, many, MANY thanks to you guys for making this firmware, you just saved my Dad from having to buy a new card. xD

I've tested it and it works perfectly, so again, thanks. ^^


----------



## chriso (Apr 9, 2010)

Rctgamer3 said:
			
		

> This is awesome!
> Only dissappointment is that the saves are .nds.sav (not .sav), but oh well, guess i'll have to rename them



Do a batch rename command - does em all at once.

Make a .txt file name is anything (ex. boo.txt)
Open it. Type in " REN *.sav *.nds.sav " no quotes
Save it.
Rename the .txt to .cmd.
Place the new .cmd file in the same folder as your .sav 's
Run it.
Ta da.


----------



## Kyoton (Apr 9, 2010)

I quite possibly just jizzed in my pants.


----------



## DjoeN (Apr 9, 2010)

the "*.nds.sav" thing is the last thing to worry about, just be happy it works /


----------



## Sandman00009 (Apr 9, 2010)

nvm i figured it out my winzip program is weird and showed all the files in big file i figured how to get it to show the root and _rpg folder

EDIT: this takes usrcheat.dat right?


----------



## Porygon-X (Apr 9, 2010)

OMG!

Thank you!!


----------



## ChaosBoi (Apr 9, 2010)

All saves from R4 and YSMenu does work on this without having to convert them, right?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Apr 9, 2010)

Sandman00009 said:
			
		

> nvm i figured it out my winzip program is weird and showed all the files in big file i figured how to get it to show the root and _rpg folder
> 
> EDIT: this takes usrcheat.dat right?


yeah it does. Dam, this makes me wish I could try it.


----------



## Porygon-X (Apr 9, 2010)

Does this use AceKard skins or R4 skins?


----------



## Another World (Apr 9, 2010)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> Translated the menu to a quick dirty Dutch translation, works nice so far.



if you want to make that official, finish it up and host it on filetrip and then PM me a link. I'll put it in the top post.

-another world


----------



## chriso (Apr 9, 2010)

hey_hey! said:
			
		

> Does this use AceKard skins or R4 skins?



Acekard


----------



## Sandman00009 (Apr 9, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> Sandman00009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





i booted it up its really nice its like have an acekard lol if it worked on a dsi i leave my m3i zero alone lol


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 9, 2010)

Hold on, isn't this effectively running a variant of Acekard's firmware on the R4?

Will Team Acekard even be happy about that?


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 9, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Hold on, isn't this effectively running a variant of Acekard's firmware on the R4?
> 
> Will Team Acekard even be happy about that?



I was thinking of this too, but I decided to stay quiet


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 9, 2010)

o-o.
Assume they will 8D.

25 more minutes till there's video proof on YouTube :l
This is actually kinda annoying -.- Silly me ordered an Acekard 3 days before this. But I guess, in the long run, the AK2i should last me if I ever switch off of my DSL.


----------



## Another World (Apr 9, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Hold on, isn't this effectively running a variant of Acekard's firmware on the R4?
> 
> Will Team Acekard even be happy about that?



seeing as how normmatt shared alot of the information to get this working, i don't think it is an issue. i wonder if the akaio r4 firmware will go public now. oh crap did i just mention that in public? don't hate me norm!


----------



## Jakob95 (Apr 9, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Another World (Apr 9, 2010)

because its a better card (hardware wise) than the acekard 2 (a/k/a ak2.1 and ak2i).
because coding is fun.
because challenges are fun.

-another world


----------



## Jemlee (Apr 9, 2010)

edisonbebo said:
			
		

> what advantange does this firmware have over r4 1.18 and ysmenu cuz i can play pretty much all the new games with ysmenu?does this have wii support?




...look under your username... it says newbie... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





totally explanatory.

r4 1.18 is pretty useless. I sell them so I know. the ysmenu helped a hell of a lot but with this firmware it is obsolete in comparison. Yes it has wii support.

not a good start to your rep man... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J3/\/\133


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, why not. Actually, I have no idea, but they might as well give the R4's last run, its best one.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 9, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> because its a better card (hardware wise) than the acekard 2 (a/k/a ak2.1 and ak2i).
> because coding is fun.
> because challenges are fun.
> 
> -another world


True enough, you can't fault how damn fast the R4 loads roms can you?

Is that down to how the software works or does the R4 simply have faster hardware?


----------



## EJames2100 (Apr 9, 2010)

AKAIO for R4 O.o

Man a few million people worldwide now love you


----------



## TheGreatNeko (Apr 9, 2010)

Anyone else get a blank screen when loading games?


----------



## I am r4ymond (Apr 9, 2010)

I can't use my current Save Files when using this Firmware - why is that? (I have the games and save files in a folder)


----------



## edisonbebo (Apr 9, 2010)

Jemlee said:
			
		

> edisonbebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow...-_- i was just asking a question,damm,i don't know much about acekard firmware,thats y i asked,i've just used a single flashcart and its the r4.and not newbew i just don't log on gbatemp,i've been using this site for a long time


----------



## ZeroPF (Apr 9, 2010)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> I can't use my current Save Files when using this Firmware - why is that? (I have the games and save files in a folder)


Are your saves in .nds.sav format?


----------



## DjoeN (Apr 9, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> DjoeN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



link to the file in pm sended to you


----------



## Retal (Apr 9, 2010)

ZeroPF said:
			
		

> Are your saves in .nds.sav format?


Implying a file name has anything to do with its format.


----------



## EJames2100 (Apr 9, 2010)

Normal R4 and YSMenu

Game.nds
Game.sav

It needs to be like this for this firmware:

Game.nds
Game.nds.sav


----------



## ZeroPF (Apr 9, 2010)

Retal said:
			
		

> ZeroPF said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I'm sorry for being an idiot. Happy now?


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 9, 2010)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> I can't use my current Save Files when using this Firmware - why is that? (I have the games and save files in a folder)


I haven't tested the firmware, but the saves are now formatted as .nds.sav, instead of .sav.

You might also have to convert R4 savs to Acekard RPG savs using shunyweb.info but I'm really not sure.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Apr 9, 2010)

ZeroPF said:
			
		

> I am r4ymond said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, I saw that Extension when I was trying to make Backup Save Files. I guess I'll give that a go.


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 9, 2010)

Jemlee said:
			
		

> edisonbebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Should have not typed that bold text, makes you sound like rep matters on the internet 0.0


----------



## Jakob95 (Apr 9, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> because its a better card (hardware wise) than the acekard 2 (a/k/a ak2.1 and ak2i).
> because coding is fun.
> because challenges are fun.
> 
> -another world


Is he going to port it to other carts?  And I thought he hated everything with a R4 in its name?  Will acekard team get pissed?


----------



## Jemlee (Apr 9, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Hold on, isn't this effectively running a variant of Acekard's firmware on the R4?
> 
> Will Team Acekard even be happy about that?



nononono....

wood rpg is not by team acekard it is a CUSTOM firmware by yellow wood goblin for the AK RPG. therefore since HE released this one too there are no problems 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J3/\/\133


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 9, 2010)

I swear, if this makes me regret getting my Acekard -Goes Emo-
Alright, can someone with an AK2i post a side by side comparison, same theme, same game, boot it up, go in game, and do whatever you'd usually do? (Ie. Pokemon, fight a Pokemon). Then report back on the times and stuff o-o -Headdesk-

Is the old R4 better than an Acekard 2i now o-o


----------



## WildArms (Apr 9, 2010)

Woa this looks great! What really attracts me is the theme! I WANT A THEME AND FEEL SOMETHING INSIDE every time i turn on the DS, already tired of the dull YS menu xD though it really has helped a lot... although recently i just turned it on and the menu was in white and black 0.0,..fixed the next day



			
				I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> ZeroPF said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did it worked when you changed the file extension? 0.0


----------



## EJames2100 (Apr 9, 2010)

The 2i has the advantage of been DS compatible and able to use SDHC Mem Cards.
Also the official team is very much alive.

Dunno bout owt else but I do like that R4 now has new life in it that now makes it rival some of the best cards available.


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 9, 2010)

Mkay, anyone with an AK2i, this question is for you.
How does this Firmware compare to the AK2i. Do you think the AK2i is superior? Or is the R4 now within the top 5? Does it beat the AK2i?


----------



## I am r4ymond (Apr 9, 2010)

WildArms said:
			
		

> Woa this looks great! What really attracts me is the theme! I WANT A THEME AND FEEL SOMETHING INSIDE every time i turn on the DS, already tired of the dull YS menu xD though it really has helped a lot... although recently i just turned it on and the menu was in white and black 0.0,..fixed the next day
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, it does work. Thanks!

And I'm having a new problem...again. I can't use the cheats for any game at all, even though I put the USRCHEAT.DAT in the "cheats" folder of the _rpg folder. Well, it DOES support USRCHEAT.dats, right?


----------



## GutsMan.EXE (Apr 9, 2010)

Mages4ever said:
			
		

> Mkay, anyone with an AK2i, this question is for you.
> How does this Firmware compare to the AK2i. Do you think the AK2i is superior? Or is the R4 now within the top 5? Does it beat the AK2i?



I have both and tbh i only got a AK2i like 2 weeks ago before that it was all R4. The R4 is a lot faster and better, the only thing i'd give to the AK2i is that it supports SDHC and works in a DSi apart from that i'd go R4 110%! Btw look for my first post on this thread it says about speeds and stuff.

PS. Bring back the R4 Menu or the option to choose between R4 or acekard menus, don't really like acekards one.


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 9, 2010)

I still can't believe this,even tho it's infront of me


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 9, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EJames2100 (Apr 9, 2010)

I'd say it comes beneath AK2i.
But it's a definite competitor for almost any card out there(Save those made for DSi)

Cons:
Many Clones, most can't tell if they've bought a real or not.
2GB Mem Card Limit.
Only uses SD cards, no SDHC cards.
Official Team long dead.
Real R4 cards no longer in production.

But this breathes new life into the R4 and I would recommend.

Pros:
Can now run a sort of AKAIO, the best firmware out there.
... All it needs really, the AK isn't much without AKAIO.


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 9, 2010)

How long is shipping time from shoptemp
I live in canada


----------



## basher11 (Apr 9, 2010)

if anybody is having issues with your savs, you dont need to convert them.

easy way to do it:

make a .bat file in notepad and put this in (without quotes)

"rename *.sav *.nds.sav"

put your savs with the .bat and open it up.

should rename them easier.


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 9, 2010)

EJames2100 said:
			
		

> I'd say it comes beneath AK2i.
> But it's a definite competitor for almost any card out there(Save those made for DSi)
> 
> Cons:
> ...


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 9, 2010)

Aww Fu--
Well, which would you say is better.
8 GB SDHC with Akaio 1.6 RC2 on an AK2i
Or
2GB-2GB-1GB with Wood R4 1.04 on an R4

Is the R4 THAT much faster? Or is it like, 1 second o-o


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 9, 2010)

Mages4ever said:
			
		

> Aww Fu--
> Well, which would you say is better.
> 8 GB SDHC with Akaio 1.6 RC2 on an AK2i
> Or
> ...



well according to people's reactions, it's really fast.


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 9, 2010)

laxman0220 said:
			
		

> I still can't believe this,even tho it's infront of me



I still can't believe it. I had to blink a few times when I loaded the GBATemp home. R4 was laughed off, but now it has come back to life. Damn. Gotta love the unexpected.


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 9, 2010)

Video's up.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3y7Q-sAJY0
Have fun.

Damn it. Does the R4 just have a better processor o-o


----------



## I am r4ymond (Apr 9, 2010)

The R4 with V 1.18 FW loads faster than other Flash Carts. It still loads somewhat fast for big-sized games.


----------



## EJames2100 (Apr 9, 2010)

Doesn't seem too much faster for me.
I have a 8GB SDHC card and AK2i with AKAIO 1.6 RC2
And I'm not gonna put it down for my R4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




AK2i with AKAIO has worked wonders for me and while R4 might have a slight advantage with loading faster, no reason to just stop using something.
Especially since there's much more space, and the fact I bought it about a month ago.

Hope they'll kinda make it compatible with Original R4 skins, I used to love those.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 9, 2010)

Holy shit this is awesome! It finally has Wii-DS connectivity!


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 9, 2010)

Mages4ever said:
			
		

> Aww Fu--
> Well, which would you say is better.
> 8 GB SDHC with Akaio 1.6 RC2 on an AK2i
> Or
> ...



I honestly don't find it much faster. My 2i w/ AKAIO boots everything really quick.


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 9, 2010)

I swear, this is one of the most FML situations an Acekard 2i user could be in.


----------



## Porygon-X (Apr 9, 2010)

Mages4ever said:
			
		

> Video's up.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3y7Q-sAJY0
> Have fun.
> 
> Damn it. Does the R4 just have a better processor o-o



Great video!

BTW, I subscribed


----------



## Jemlee (Apr 9, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Holy shit this is awesome! It finally has Wii-DS connectivity!



That reminds me of your rant a few years back for pokemon battle revolution.

Well I guess it's finally settled


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 9, 2010)

Mages4ever said:
			
		

> Video's up.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3y7Q-sAJY0
> Have fun.
> 
> Damn it. Does the R4 just have a better processor o-o



aww you should have used the ds bricker song, who sang that? xD


----------



## Porygon-X (Apr 9, 2010)

laxman0220 said:
			
		

> Mages4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The second song?
Break Your Heart - Taio Cruz ft. Ludacris

I think it's a remix


----------



## GutsMan.EXE (Apr 9, 2010)

Mages4ever said:
			
		

> Aww Fu--
> Well, which would you say is better.
> 8 GB SDHC with Akaio 1.6 RC2 on an AK2i
> Or
> ...



well tbh you can get a 4gb with wood R4 on an r4 (there are some 4gb SDs, not SDHC hard to find but i have one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and if it's storage your worried about get a few 2gb SDs and the speed is drastically better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Jemlee (Apr 9, 2010)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> The R4 with V 1.18 FW loads faster than other Flash Carts. It still loads somewhat fast for big-sized games.



eh?

ysmenu yes but 1.18 takes from 1-9 seconds depending on game. it even has two loading bars so that it can keep loading after the first was done xD

or am I mistaken?


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 9, 2010)

hey_hey! said:
			
		

> laxman0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya but thers a kid, (i think he's from gbatemp) he sang a spoof version, il try to get the link.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 9, 2010)

iamthemilkman said:
			
		

> laxman0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A lot of us are still laughing, lol.  The R4 survives based on the occasional generous whim of strangers, as opposed to the support of a real team.

I suppose it's good if it stops some of the more annoying patch-begging posts, though.


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 9, 2010)

TinyMonkeyT sang the Break Your Cart thingy o-o

The second song is:
All The Right Moves - One Republic (Danger Remix)
It's epic.


----------



## Jemlee (Apr 9, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> iamthemilkman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess it's pretty true  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




from ysmenu to 1.23 to wood r4.

wait a mo... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




acekard team are being lazy accept unofficial team with normatt....so....

OBJECTION!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A CLEAR CONTRADICTION XD


or not i dunno


----------



## Porygon-X (Apr 9, 2010)

Mages4ever said:
			
		

> TinyMonkeyT sang the Break Your Cart thingy o-o
> 
> The second song is:
> All The Right Moves - One Republic (Danger Remix)
> It's epic.



Yeah.

I have it too.


----------



## v13j0 (Apr 9, 2010)

just one word! awesome!!!

work perfectly, at least run pokemon, HH/SS dont test save, Wario, assassins creed, GTA chinaT, Mario and luigi bowser's, petz dogs talent (don't run even with YSmenu until now), sonic racing...


----------



## GutsMan.EXE (Apr 9, 2010)

Mages4ever said:
			
		

> Video's up.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3y7Q-sAJY0
> Have fun.
> 
> Damn it. Does the R4 just have a better processor o-o



Pokemon HeartGold & SoulSilver work without patching aswell.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Apr 9, 2010)

Anyone happen to know where I can get some other Acekard R.P.G. skins?


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 9, 2010)

Another World, I PMed you with a link to the video. o-o

Yeah, I'm going to think of this as YSmenu + 1


----------



## Porygon-X (Apr 9, 2010)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> Anyone happen to know where I can get some other Acekard R.P.G. skins?



Try:

http://www.ndsthemes.com


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 9, 2010)

this is like R4RPG

i want this for dstt >.< Normmatt help us


----------



## WildArms (Apr 9, 2010)

Mages4ever said:
			
		

> Video's up.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3y7Q-sAJY0
> Have fun.
> 
> Damn it. Does the R4 just have a better processor o-o



Woho, thanks!, where do you get or make the themes? O.O im new to the themes scene xD -YS R4 player 4 life till now-


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 9, 2010)

Hmmm... what save file format does it use?


----------



## EJames2100 (Apr 9, 2010)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> Anyone happen to know where I can get some other Acekard R.P.G. skins?



Those on Offcial Acekard site should work fine.


----------



## Porygon-X (Apr 9, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Hmmm... what save file format does it use?



I believe it's ".nds.sav" (without quotes)


----------



## xMekux (Apr 9, 2010)

T.T u could make it earlier  just broke it with my hammer for fun yesterday =S


----------



## Jemlee (Apr 9, 2010)

NekoKun said:
			
		

> T.T u could make it earlier  just broke it with my hammer for fun yesterday =S






























i was about to do the same but now i'm just


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 9, 2010)

WildArms said:
			
		

> Mages4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used this theme:
http://www.ndsthemes.com/themes/details/t/727c9ba1d8

And look around there for more.
All you have to do is put the theme in __rpg\ui


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 9, 2010)

EJames2100 said:
			
		

> I am r4ymond said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy crap, naked ladies. Lol.

I was a bit shocked to see there was porn on a flashcart site.


----------



## Porygon-X (Apr 9, 2010)

iamthemilkman said:
			
		

> EJames2100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i know! there are SOME naked women as skins


----------



## VatoLoco (Apr 9, 2010)

Big Grin =D

Thanks YWG and gelu!

..too bad the old R4 cant handle sdhc

edit: BTW, Wood can use custom icons like akaio, just add them in a folder called 'icons' in the __RPG directory


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm going to be a skin whore now.


----------



## EJames2100 (Apr 9, 2010)

hey_hey! said:
			
		

> iamthemilkman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah my girlfriend wasn't too impressed with them lol
My best mate was loving them lol


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 9, 2010)

hey_hey! said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Everything's working now. Now I need to see if it's possible to convert my skins...
EDIT: Now I'm gonna play Ouendan 2 in celebration!
EDIT: Another question, what cheat format does it use? same .dat as the R4? With or without the encryption?


----------



## v13j0 (Apr 9, 2010)

my old saving are not working.... it is some workaround?


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 9, 2010)

For the 10th time.
Convert your .SAV or .sav files into .nds.sav by simply renaming them.


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 9, 2010)

Ok guys I just ordered the r4 from shoptemp! In 2-5 weeks i will get to enjoy the woodiness of wood r4! woot! If something bad happens to this before i get my card....-.-


----------



## v13j0 (Apr 9, 2010)

Mages4ever said:
			
		

> For the 10th time.
> Convert your .SAV or .sav files into .nds.sav by simply renaming them.




thanks! now they work!!!   ufff!


----------



## Hakoda (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm so grabbing my M3 DS Simply. This is amazing.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Apr 9, 2010)

laxman0220 said:
			
		

> Ok guys I just ordered the r4 from shoptemp! In 2-5 weeks i will get to enjoy the woodiness of wood r4! woot! If something bad happens to this before i get my card....-.-


Lol this deserves a +1. The phrase "I just ordered the r4" is such a shocking and fresh thing to hear xD.


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 9, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> laxman0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know right? Because half the world is going, "Oh eff, I just ordered my Ak2i D:"


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 9, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> laxman0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya you usualy dont see "I just ordered an r4" and "!" in the same sentence


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 9, 2010)

*Side Note*
My video is now in 480p meaning better quality.
Link is in my signature


----------



## I am r4ymond (Apr 9, 2010)

iamthemilkman said:
			
		

> EJames2100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...I saw it too and they won't do anything about it.

NDSThemes doesn't really have some of my favorite skins, though the Official Acekard Site have abundant Cartoon skins.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 9, 2010)

laxman0220 said:
			
		

> jurassicplayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too true.


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 9, 2010)

What if yasu gets jealous cuz he isn't the r4's daddy anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 New firmware battle?!?!


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 9, 2010)

What cheat file does it use? I think someone needs to make an FAQ for this!


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 9, 2010)

Ehhh. I love how so many people are watching this thread, but no one's posting.

Edit:
I'll make a FAQ for it. Gimmie a few minutes o-o


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 9, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> What cheat file does it use? I think someone needs to make an FAQ for this!



pretty sure it's usrcheat.dat


----------



## janus3 (Apr 9, 2010)

long time lurker, first time poster.  first off, big ups for this monumential achievement.  i knew a day would come when the r4 would rise again.

a few questions, and i apologize in advance for any repeat questions and any n00bish ones.

first off.  i'm not understanding the changing of extensions.  i've created a .txt document with the requaired REN *.sav *.nds.sav yet i can't save as a .cmd extension.

secondly.  how do we import our cheat.dat file if at all possible.

lastly, can we incorporate our old themes?

i'm working with a black r4ds.  in my sd card i only have 3 files "games" "_rpg" and "_ds_menu"

thanks in advance and again, huge thanks to all those involved.  please don't flame to much!


----------



## v13j0 (Apr 9, 2010)

All this only mean one thing! now we have 5 buck's Acekards! minus the SDHC support...


----------



## Rydian (Apr 9, 2010)

laxman0220 said:
			
		

> What if yasu gets jealous cuz he isn't the r4's daddy anymore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd encourage that, it'd be a nice push for progress on both sides.


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 9, 2010)

v13j0 said:
			
		

> All this only mean one thing! now we have 5 buck's Acekards! minus the SDHC support...



exactly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is there anything this can do that akaio can't? i mean anything at all


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 9, 2010)

My bro would need this on his clone, cand we decrypt or something to make it work on the R4 SDHC?


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 9, 2010)

Someone tried that. 
He said to not even bother as it won't work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*FAQ is up o-o*
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=219940


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 9, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> My bro would need this on his clone, cand we decrypt or something to make it work on the R4 SDHC?



cmon japanese hackers/Normmatt gogogo!!!


----------



## Porygon-X (Apr 9, 2010)

Mages4ever said:
			
		

> Someone tried that.
> He said to not even bother as it won't work
> 
> 
> ...



nice work!


----------



## TyRaNtM (Apr 9, 2010)

laxman0220 said:
			
		

> v13j0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If this is ported to DSTT, will be the cheapest Acekard WITH SDHC support.
PD: Wood RPG supports .sav ?


----------



## KevInChester (Apr 9, 2010)

Looking at the Youtube video posted earlier, this does indeed seem to be a bit quicker than the Acekard 2i, having said that, we are talking in the order of seconds from boot to loading.


----------



## v13j0 (Apr 9, 2010)

TyRaNtM said:
			
		

> laxman0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




no, just rename your .sav files to .nds.sav


----------



## TyRaNtM (Apr 9, 2010)

v13j0 said:
			
		

> TyRaNtM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm talking about the original Wood RPG, if support .sav ?


----------



## I am r4ymond (Apr 9, 2010)

TyRaNtM said:
			
		

> v13j0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think so, because it ignored the .sav files that I had when trying to play my games.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 9, 2010)

Should this in anyway be compared to Akaio like many are doing? I'm confused, it seems like people are throwing out Acekards for R4 all of the sudden.


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 9, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> Should this in anyway be compared to Akaio like many are doing? I'm confused, it seems like people are throwing out Acekards for R4 all of the sudden.



ya because doesn't it feel good when you say the r4 is better than the (insert flashcart here)


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 9, 2010)

I think until I get my Acekard, this is a nice change for the boring YSMenu.
That being said, I think I'm going to use my Acekard 2i more because I can dump all of my games on one card rather than having to switch Micro SD's. Also, the card is newer and has DSi support o-o


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 9, 2010)

laxman0220 said:
			
		

> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Feels more weird because of all the hating users have been doing, but it does feel kind of good. Haha


----------



## Big Kong Boss (Apr 9, 2010)

I would like to say thank you Yellow Wood Goblin for creating this firmware. It certainly provides the betterment of genuine R4's.


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm having doubts of buying that r4 from shoptemp :/

What if normmatt blocks it D:


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, I guess my two $60 R4s now have a chance at lasting me.


----------



## Another World (Apr 9, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> Should this in anyway be compared to Akaio like many are doing? I'm confused, it seems like people are throwing out Acekards for R4 all of the sudden.



wood's firmware is more of a stripped down akaio. it does alittle less but does it better. the rpg support in akaio is old code from YWG.

-another world


----------



## Another World (Apr 9, 2010)

laxman0220 said:
			
		

> I'm having doubts of buying that r4 from shoptemp :/
> 
> What if normmatt blocks it D:



norm has nothing to do with this firmware, he simply offered some advice that made this "port" possible. people need to get this straight. yellow wood goblin is not normmatt, YWG's firmware is not akaio.

-another world


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 9, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> laxman0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you know what they say...


Spoiler


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 9, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> laxman0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thot normmatt did most of the work to get it on r4 and ywg made the wood rpg but i guess im wrong

how often does ywg update his firmware?


----------



## Rayder (Apr 9, 2010)

If you think about it, this Wood R4 1.04 FW could be a good deal for people who still have an original R4 lying around, like I do.  You could let a friend or relative borrow it to play just about whatever game they want.   Being limited to 2gigs is a bummer for people with newer SDHC flashcarts, so pop this FW on a 2gig microSD, load it up with a list of games the person wants, stick it in the old R4 and give it to 'em. They'll love it! Especially if they've never used a flashcart before. This could also prevent people from overwriting saves on the flashcart you normally use.  

I mean, let's face it, anyone who's upgraded their flashcart away from the R4 when the R4 Team disbanded would probably never go back to the R4 anyway, so you might as well hook someone up with the R4 and some games.

No need to worry about sorting save files on a fresh setup.....just leave enough room on the microSD for the save files based on how many games there are and let the kid tell you if any games don't work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hopefully this new FW alternative will get frequent enough updates to keep the crusty old grandpa-R4 alive for just a little while longer.

Kudos to everyone involved in its creation!


----------



## I am r4ymond (Apr 9, 2010)

From what I see with my own eyes, I already want the next version of YWG's Firmware.


----------



## tk615 (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow now this is big news ! the ONLY and FIRST cart i still have and still use is an R4 with YS Menu of course. BUT with proper firmware this is something worth updating. Thanks to the creator and team who developed this.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (these are tears of joy)


----------



## v13j0 (Apr 9, 2010)

i am so exited with all the cool skins that i will probably eat the whole 2 gigs in skins alone! bare with me on this... after years on the boring ysmenu skin!


----------



## jurassicplayer (Apr 9, 2010)

lol I think there might be a lot of people on the acekard site looking for skins at the moment xD my computer is beginning get slow on loading the pages.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 9, 2010)

Did this work on anybody's clone magically?


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 9, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Did this work on anybody's clone magically?



it works on the r4 from shoptemp


----------



## lolzed (Apr 9, 2010)

IMO pretty unfair,but I guess this is good for ORIGINAL R4 users

Now for TTWood


----------



## Another World (Apr 9, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Hopefully this new FW alternative will get frequent enough updates to keep the crusty old grandpa-R4 alive for just a little while longer.



from what i understand its a flag at compile time and he plans to keep it as up-to-date as his rpg firmware.

-another world


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 9, 2010)

laxman0220 said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, works on the uber cheap R4DS (SD). That's all, though, I think.


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 9, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> IMO pretty unfair,but I guess this is good for ORIGINAL R4 users
> 
> Now for TTWood



copyright that name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-screams- my order status for my r4 says completed!!!!

(what does that mean? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 9, 2010)

I wish this would have come out like 3 days sooner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I just went and bought bejeweled twist for wifey since it didn't work on my R4.


----------



## JPnintendo (Apr 9, 2010)

Works, pefrectly! In was going to buy an acekard... Now I wanna keep My R4


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 9, 2010)

I'd still buy an Acekard because it's better in the long run.


----------



## chriso (Apr 9, 2010)

wood.


----------



## zeromac (Apr 9, 2010)

This is pretty cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I might as well give it a shot


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 9, 2010)

chriso said:
			
		

> wood.



Tru dat.


----------



## Fudge (Apr 9, 2010)

Works on my old R4.  Neat it has the AK2 menu.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 9, 2010)

works great.  transfered all my ak2i saves over and they're all working fine.  just had to change the file extensions from ".sav" to ".nds.sav"


----------



## 431unknown (Apr 9, 2010)

Fuck it!, I have 2 acekard 2i's coming but hell at 6$ a pop on shoptemp how can I pass them up ordered 4 R4's! They'll make nice cheap Xmas gifts for later on!


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 9, 2010)

laxman0220 said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh really?

Now I'm very tempted to buy one since it's so cheap...


----------



## DarkMario616 (Apr 9, 2010)

Haha, R4 isn't too useless after all.

I need to update my sister's (well it was mine) flashcart.


----------



## zeromac (Apr 9, 2010)

Awesome! Just tested on my patched roms and it works without any sweat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gonna test SS and see how it goes..BYE BYE YSMENU HELLO WOOD


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 9, 2010)

431unknown said:
			
		

> Fuck it!, I have 2 acekard 2i's coming but hell at 6$ a pop on shoptemp how can I pass them up ordered 4 R4's! They'll make nice cheap Xmas gifts for later on!



Lol.
That's so far off from now o-o

I think I've made up my mind though.
AK2i > R4 > AK2.1
Why? Because of SDHC, DSi Support and basically because it's newer.
Speed, well, I use a jailbroken iPod Touch, and yes, that does mean I sacrificed a second or two of speed. But it's worth it. Yay for analogies.


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 9, 2010)

Mages4ever said:
			
		

> 431unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wait why is r4 better than the 2.1?


----------



## gameguy95 (Apr 9, 2010)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> Hmm I have two wonderful genuine original R4DS Revolution cards.
> 
> Does it matter though? I have a DSi XL. Does anything of this software make the R4 run on one?
> 
> I mean cool the R4 breaths yet still, but I would need something to use it on I suppose.


No there is (as far as i know) Absolutely no way to run R4 on the DSi(XL)


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 9, 2010)

Sorry, I meant equal too o-o.
But the R4 has some speed boosts too sooo o-o.


----------



## gameguy95 (Apr 9, 2010)

laxman0220 said:
			
		

> Mages4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


because r4=rpg


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 9, 2010)

Why can't you die R4 why!? 
Are you guys really serious about buying R4s instead of better flashcarts ..... ? Cheapo.

You know it might have the RPG as its source but it doesn't have the things that made the RPG better. >.> So 2.1 (providing it works like mine does) > R4


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 9, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Why can't you die R4 why!?
> Are you guys really serious about buying R4s instead of better flashcarts ..... ? Cheapo.
> 
> You know it might have the RPG as its source but it doesn't have the things that made the RPG better. >.> So 2.1 (providing it works like mine does) > R4



Hmm.
Iunno, it might just be the hype that's making this sound like the "God" card. But it's not going to stay there for long. 
The R4 was probably the first card choice for many people, including myself, and probably just kept theirs for the sake of not wasting an investment.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 9, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Why can't you die R4 why!?
> Are you guys really serious about buying R4s instead of better flashcarts ..... ? Cheapo.


Actually this could make the R4 from Shoptemp the *absolutely perfect* cheapo solution.
£8 for a 2gb R4DS that plays games perfectly? That's a dream come true for people you know!

Although me on the other hand? I'm here enjoying my 8gb Acekard 2i on my DSi.
R4 still has that limiting 2gb and lack of DSi support, on the other hand, CHEAP AS HELL, and runs very very fast.

Edit: Oooh hey, I need to ask. Can R4DS + Wood R4 do NoPass? You know boot Slot 2 in DS mode?


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 9, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> BoxShot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I care if its a dream come true. I'm cheap ... >.> At least I will have SDHC!
Not a dream come true to me either.


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 9, 2010)

R4 is the "cheapo" card and there's nothing wrong with that. This makes it a a worthy card again for dirt cheap.


----------



## hoebo (Apr 9, 2010)

Haven't logged in for a couple months thinking the r4 was dead but thank you for this new firmware update. It's probably supporting the newer Pokemons so Heart Gold and Soul Silver should work without crashing then.


----------



## HBK (Apr 9, 2010)

Say what you like, but the R4 is going to be, hands-down, the most durable cart (and I'm not talking about clones) ever. This new firmware puts it on part with the AK2 (ok, maybe not THAT high, but it's pretty high already from what it used to be). Plus, you've got a WHOLE array of skins on NDSThemes that no other cart in the world ever had, has or will ever have (because it's super simple to create R4 skins). And nearly 100% compatibility + cheap price? WIN right there.

I'm not an R4 fanboy, or whatever. I've owned and currently own 4 carts over the past 3 years: the DS-X (which is hands down the WORST cart EVER - well, it served it time with tons of problems); the R4; the DSTT, and now my AK 2i. Out of all those 3 (excluding the AK since it's awesome), I must say the one that I was the most pleased with...was the R4, by miles. R4 and AK FTW.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 9, 2010)

HBK said:
			
		

> Say what you like, but the R4 is going to be, hands-down, the most durable cart (and I'm not talking about clones) ever. This new firmware puts it on part with the AK2 (ok, maybe not THAT high, but it's pretty high already from what it used to be). Plus, you've got a WHOLE array of skins on NDSThemes that no other cart in the world ever had, has or will ever have (because it's super simple to create R4 skins). And nearly 100% compatibility + cheap price? WIN right there.
> 
> I'm not an R4 fanboy, or whatever. I've owned and currently own 4 carts over the past 3 years: the DS-X (which is hands down the WORST cart EVER - well, it served it time with tons of problems); the R4; the DSTT, and now my AK 2i. Out of all those 3 (excluding the AK since it's awesome), I must say the one that I was the most pleased with...was the R4, by miles. R4 and AK FTW.



This firmware might give the R4 a bit of new life, but it's by no means the "most durable ever".  The CycloDS is vastly superior, and the DSTWO will be even more capable when it comes out.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 9, 2010)

HBK said:
			
		

> Plus, you've got a WHOLE array of skins on NDSThemes that no other cart in the world ever had, has or will ever have (because it's super simple to create R4 skins).



Just so you know this new firmware doesn't use the original R4 menu, it uses the Acekard RPG menu.

So, that means you use Acekard skins on it instead now.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 9, 2010)

I foresee a lot of "wood" jokes in the R4's future


----------



## HBK (Apr 9, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> HBK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CycloDS will never have the sales the R4 has, trust me. As for the DSTWO, we'll see. It's not a question of being vastly superior: the average Joe asks "yes, yes, it has this and that, but does it play games?" "Uhm...all do". "Which is cheapest?" "The R4"

And you have the deal right there.


----------



## Crass (Apr 9, 2010)

HAHA! I am so glad I didn't buy any new flashcards, I've been using the same R4 for the past 3 years and defended it in many arguments on forums and IRC, despite the lack of official support there was still a myriad of patches as well as ysmenu, but ysmenu was kind of a pain in the ass to install, and the GUI didn't add anything. This new firmware for the R4 is fantastic, I couldn't be happier. Thanks to all who made this possible!


----------



## janus3 (Apr 9, 2010)

enjoying the haters.  why can't people just be happy that others are happy?


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 9, 2010)

HBK said:
			
		

> CycloDS will never have the sales the R4 has, trust me. As for the DSTWO, we'll see. It's not a question of being vastly superior: the average Joe asks "yes, yes, it has this and that, but does it play games?" "Uhm...all do". "Which is cheapest?" "The R4"
> 
> And you have the deal right there.


Ah, but DSTWO has the advantage of "Yes, yes, it has this and that, but does it play games?" "Yes, and this one plays GBA and SNES as well" "Whoa I'm getting that one then"


----------



## v13j0 (Apr 9, 2010)

Ok now i have a question... will be the R4DS compatible with the highly expected MENUdo firmware?


----------



## HBK (Apr 9, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> HBK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SNES = all do, you get the emulator if you look, it's not that hard.

GBA = buy an EZFlash 3 in 1 or get VisualBoyAdvance. Or if you already have a Slot 2, awesome. Good for DSi owners, though.

Like I said, there are many alternatives. Most people, imho, will go for a $6 cart instead of one that costs $30+.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 9, 2010)

HBK said:
			
		

> CycloDS will never have the sales the R4 has, trust me.
> 
> I don't dispute that, but sales have never been indicative of quality.  Some of the worst movies ever made have been blockbusters, and absolutely eaten up by the masses, wheras a ton of much better films have only managed mediocre box-office sales (or none, lol).
> 
> ...



True, but we should wait to see how much better the built-in emulator in the DSTWO is going to be, compared to the current homebrew options.  It could be a heck of a lot better.


----------



## .Darky (Apr 9, 2010)

Haha, this was definitely unexpected. Thanks a lot!


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 9, 2010)

HBK said:
			
		

> SNES = all do, you get the emulator if you look, it's not that hard.
> 
> GBA = buy an EZFlash 3 in 1 or get VisualBoyAdvance. Or if you already have a Slot 2, awesome. Good for DSi owners, though.
> 
> Like I said, there are many alternatives. Most people, imho, will go for a $6 cart instead of one that costs $30+.



DSTwo will probably offer the best SNES emulation of all, since it has a dedicated processor.
You know, better SNES rom compatibility, better scaling, less graphic issues (that's a BIG problem SNEmulDS has)
GBA is also not an option on DSi, Visualboy Advance is not portable.

But yeah it all boils down to what you really want.


----------



## HBK (Apr 9, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> HBK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course, you are right. Apple's sales might not be as high as say...HP in terms of computers and stuff, but the quality is superior (again, imo).

Is Cyclo is better than R4? Yes, it is. But R4 was most peoples' first cart, and thus this firmware brings much joy to this who have still not bought a flashcart to replace it.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Apr 9, 2010)

lol I just went through the official acekard's entire collection of skins, 1300+, and only got 47 skins.


----------



## HBK (Apr 9, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> HBK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly. For instance, I prefer 100% to play GBA on my Wii because of the awesome TV screen (downside? not portable!). So my PSP fits the job, with better quality and larger screens. So Golden Sun = even more awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Personal choice, really. xD


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 9, 2010)

HBK said:
			
		

> Of course, you are right. Apple's sales might not be as high as say...HP in terms of computers and stuff, but the quality is superior (again, imo).



Although in terms of Apple, the bulk of its components are no different than a PC, these days (it's not as if Apple manufactures hard drives, or screens, etc... they just take the same components PC builders use and brand their own name on it, and wrap it up in a shinier package)... it's the OS which is different.  I build my own computers, and I tend to put together PCs that are considerably better than what Apple offers in all but the most expensive of their systems; and mine cost a heck of a lot less.


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 9, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> lol I just went through the official acekard's entire collection of skins, 1300+, and *only *got *47 *skins.


Whut.
How is that only?


----------



## Zane (Apr 9, 2010)

Mages4ever said:
			
		

> Video's up.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3y7Q-sAJY0
> Have fun.
> 
> Damn it. Does the R4 just have a better processor o-o



Cheers for showing me the Bowser inside story game! Good choice of song by the way. Whatever it was.


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 9, 2010)

Zane said:
			
		

> Mages4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Break Your Heart - Taio Cruz
All The Right Moves - One Republic - Danger Remix


----------



## Zane (Apr 9, 2010)

Mages4ever said:
			
		

> Zane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, aight thanks. Any word if C.O.P the recruit works on this?


----------



## Porygon-X (Apr 9, 2010)

Mages4ever said:
			
		

> Zane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Break Your Heart was a remix, wasn't it?


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 9, 2010)

Rightt. Featuring Ludacris.
I'll test C.O.P. tomorrow.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Apr 9, 2010)

Mages4ever said:
			
		

> jurassicplayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD I didn't think it was a lot (especially after going through 1300+ skins). Compared to my moonshell2 skins...I have 92 out of the 92 released on the net (at least I haven't heard of any other skins being released).
Seeing as my microSD is a mess though, its time to backup, clear out, and start my R4 microSD anew =D.


----------



## WildArms (Apr 9, 2010)

Ive been more time checking out skins than checking/testing the actual new firmware....


----------



## davidsl_128 (Apr 9, 2010)

Yay an R4 firmware! This will be very useful, especially if YSmenu and TTDS really stopped getting updates. I'll try it once I find my DS charger...


----------



## 431unknown (Apr 9, 2010)

Mages4ever said:
			
		

> 431unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kids won't care all they'll care about is haveing a game in their grubby little paws on or before the official release date! lol.

yeah +1 on the ipod touch. i have an iphone and after i jailbroke it i did notice it took a little longer to load up.


----------



## Exbaddude (Apr 9, 2010)

It seems like my WarioWare DIY save isn't working. I think it's because it's 32MB. Is there a way to fix this.


----------



## janus3 (Apr 9, 2010)

okay can anyone give me any help on how to get the cheats working?  i have the gbatemp .dat cheat file played in the "cheat" folder in "_rpg any advice?


----------



## Exbaddude (Apr 9, 2010)

janus3 said:
			
		

> okay can anyone give me any help on how to get the cheats working?  i have the gbatemp .dat cheat file played in the "cheat" folder in "_rpg any advice?


You mean the USRCHEAT.DAT?

To access cheats, you have to press Y? I think or X. Then press one of them again...

It'll tell you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I forgot, Sorry.


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 9, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> Zane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good job! Couldn't agree more with everything you said. Acekard all the way, but if you want something cheap, durable, and now with some great firmware to boot, then you can't go wrong with the R4 (original).

And this is bound to get even better with future iterations, which is very promising.


----------



## janus3 (Apr 9, 2010)

Exbaddude said:
			
		

> janus3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, but it won't let me hit x.  it shows "X: cheats" but when i press x i get no new menu.  :/


----------



## edisonbebo (Apr 9, 2010)

sry for nubish question.What is COP,is it a game?


----------



## fgghjjkll (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow... How surprising? If it's on the R4DS, Then it's basically the Wood RPG source code using the R4IO header ( check it out on http://www.r4ds.cn ) to patch the games and boot them! Genius!.... Although i use my EZFlash Vi more often and my R4DS is just for MENUdo testing (R4DS has one of the best homebrew support imo...)


----------



## hufacuse (Apr 9, 2010)

Must I delete ALL the r4 system files and YSMenu to get this working?


----------



## WildArms (Apr 9, 2010)

hufacuse said:
			
		

> Must I delete ALL the r4 system files and YSMenu to get this working?



Well, what i did is back up everything (games and save included) format the memory, put the new firmware, and the games again , and dont forget to rename the .sav as .nds.sav


----------



## Gh0sti (Apr 9, 2010)

well this should stop R4 users from complaining about game fixes


----------



## janus3 (Apr 9, 2010)

no one has an opinion on the cheat dilemma i'm having?  i'm open to suggestions.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Apr 9, 2010)

Incredible news. I've had my R4 for years, so this is great news. I'll get to playing some new games now.


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 9, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> But also encourage many more people to buy the R4.


The ultimate drawback of this firmware.


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 9, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> PharaohsVizier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I see no problem. Well, as long as they buy the "original" (still a clone).


----------



## lolzed (Apr 9, 2010)

iamthemilkman said:
			
		

> BoxShot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More R4 users=bad
R4 users=demanding
Wood R4=slow releases
R4 users=demands Wood R4
R4 users=no shame

Not all that is,refers to the average noob who uses R4


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 9, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> iamthemilkman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The incident with akaio not releasing 1.6 rc2 because of all the pricks on this website could happen again. It staying dead could have prevented this.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 9, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> The incident with akaio not releasing 1.6 rc2 because of all the pricks on this website could happen again. It staying dead could have prevented this.


Um, you know Normatt helped Yellow Wood Goblin with his goal of making Wood R4 right?


----------



## I am r4ymond (Apr 9, 2010)

Now let's just hope that the same thing that happened with YSMenu not being updated happen again.


----------



## Dark^'^Knigh (Apr 9, 2010)

janus3 said:
			
		

> no one has an opinion on the cheat dilemma i'm having?  i'm open to suggestions.


Yep. Stop cheating and actually try to beat games using your own intillect and skill = more rewarding  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In all seriousness, I haven't tried to load a usrcheat.dat file, so I'm no help to you. BTW, you'll rack up a 100 posts (min.) in all of these Wood R4 threads they way you are going. lol


----------



## DigitalVampirex (Apr 9, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> BoxShot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES it does!, i was very surprized when I tried booting a gba game in ds mode and it worked perfectly and loaded pretty quick too!


----------



## I am r4ymond (Apr 9, 2010)

janus3 said:
			
		

> no one has an opinion on the cheat dilemma i'm having?  i'm open to suggestions.



Try placing the USRCHEAT.dat in the "cheats" folder of the _rpg folder and then put the USRCHEAT.dat in the _rpg folder.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 9, 2010)

Dark^'^Knight said:
			
		

> janus3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Slot 2 booting works? Fantastic!
More so the reason for me to buy one.


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 9, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> BoxShot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes where does it imply that I don't. 

Let me rephrase my sentence as well since its not exactly right. 

@I am r4ymond You mean DSTT/unofficial DSTT firmware. YSMenu is nothing but a gui really.


----------



## Exbaddude (Apr 9, 2010)

Sorry, but I'm gonna ask this again.

Is there a way to fix my Wario Ware DIY save?

It's in the correct format but it just wont open.

It still starts a new game. I think it's because it's 32Mb. 

Is there a way to fix this?


----------



## Porygon-X (Apr 9, 2010)

Exbaddude said:
			
		

> Sorry, but I'm gonna ask this again.
> 
> Is there a way to fix my Wario Ware DIY save?
> 
> ...



Did you try renaming the save file to ".nds.sav"?
I also have WarioWare D.I.Y., and it works perfectly with Wood R4.


----------



## janus3 (Apr 9, 2010)

Dark^'^Knight said:
			
		

> janus3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tried that and no dice.  i'm seeing teh button for cheats, but it's not opening a menu.


----------



## Porygon-X (Apr 9, 2010)

janus3 said:
			
		

> Dark^'^Knight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try reformatting your SD card and then re-installing the firmware. Don't know if that might work, but it's worth a try!


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 9, 2010)

This is great for my original R4, have no other flashcart right now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  becuase I'm waiting for them here in the Caribbean  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Shipping is slow and I really want my Acekard but this helps a lot.


----------



## Gunmaster51 (Apr 9, 2010)

Umm I'm having a problem. After putting the rpg files in my sd card and booting up my regular r4, it gets stuck on loading. Firmware v 1.18 works on it though. I also tried it on on my r4 clone (r4 ultra its called) with the same results. I guess this means my regular r4 was a fake. All those years and I never knew...


----------



## Exbaddude (Apr 9, 2010)

hey_hey! said:
			
		

> Exbaddude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seriously? Yes, mines is in the correct format. (.nds.sav)

Strange...


----------



## janus3 (Apr 9, 2010)

Try reformatting your SD card and then re-installing the firmware. Don't know if that might work, but it's worth a try!
[/quote]


still nothing, thanks though.


----------



## Dark^'^Knigh (Apr 9, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> BoxShot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just tried Bejeweled Twist (DSi enhanced game) and it works on this. I'm pretty certain no DSi enhanced games even show the game icon/title, let alone play.
This could already be old news, but thought I'd state it anyway. Now to try other DSi games for compatibility.


----------



## Exbaddude (Apr 9, 2010)

Gunmaster51 said:
			
		

> Umm I'm having a problem. After putting the rpg files in my sd card and booting up my regular r4, it gets stuck on loading. Firmware v 1.18 works on it though. I also tried it on on my r4 clone (r4 ultra its called) with the same results. I guess this means my regular r4 was a fake. All those years and I never knew...


Try blowing your MicroSD and R4. It worked for me! I always get loading...


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 9, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> iamthemilkman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I find that quite ironic considering your signature.


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 9, 2010)

Dark^'^Knight said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He meant using it on a DSi not playing DSi enhanced games.

@iamthemilkman No I don't find it ironic. I think you should give make a TTWood for the TTDS since its dead too. It has SDHC support!


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 9, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Dark^'^Knight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and on top of that, Bejeweled Twist isn't even a DSi enhanced game.


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 9, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Dark^'^Knight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The signature is in a demanding tone.


----------



## janus3 (Apr 9, 2010)

i'm the biggst damn fool.

i had been using my old r4ds cheat which was the cheat.dat from gbatemp that worked on my r4

i dled the usrcheat.dat from gbatemp and voila it worked.

thanks to all, i feel like the biggest damn tool.  sorry fro spamming the board.

now just need to get working on themes, where is the best site with them?


----------



## Akotan (Apr 9, 2010)

Did anyone tried to run Alice on thos Wood firmware?

It's great to see this new breeze into R4/M3Simply! Hope the author doesn't abandon us!


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 9, 2010)

janus3 said:
			
		

> i'm the biggst damn fool.
> 
> i had been using my old r4ds cheat which was the cheat.dat from gbatemp that worked on my r4
> 
> ...


www.acekard.com


----------



## Gunmaster51 (Apr 9, 2010)

Exbaddude said:
			
		

> Gunmaster51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried doing that but no luck. Thanks anyway. Gonna put my two r4s back in the closet and pick up my acekard 2i again. And a little advice to lolzed and others like him, you should really put a stop to your stuck up attitude. If people wanna keep using R4 its their choice and they don't need to take your insults.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm fine with Wood R4 as long as the fakes and clones don't get access to it. Honestly, I was hoping R4 would just die. =\


----------



## Rhonlore (Apr 9, 2010)

These last few news posts I've caught have forced me to become a member and speak up!

Wood R4, is amazing. Thank you so much for this firmware, it's epic.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 9, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> janus3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



watch out for nudie pics.  make sure your mom isn't in the room


----------



## janus3 (Apr 9, 2010)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> BoxShot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




gah, i'm an adult, gotta worry about the gf slapping the hell out of me.


----------



## Gunmaster51 (Apr 9, 2010)

Rhonlore said:
			
		

> These last few news posts I've caught have forced me to become a member and speak up!
> 
> Wood R4, is amazing. Thank you so much for this firmware, it's epic.



Let me be the first to welcome you to GBAtemp


----------



## Exbaddude (Apr 9, 2010)

Gunmaster51 said:
			
		

> Exbaddude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah. I saw some...


----------



## david2381 (Apr 9, 2010)

Akotan said:
			
		

> Did anyone tried to run Alice on thos Wood firmware?
> 
> It's great to see this new breeze into R4/M3Simply! Hope the author doesn't abandon us!



Alice in wonderland doesn't work for me, gives me a white screen.

Can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## Another World (Apr 9, 2010)

try the dump that wasn't released encrypted.

-another world


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 9, 2010)

This firmware works like a charm.


----------



## metroid4life14 (Apr 9, 2010)

This is amazing... THANKS!


----------



## Disco (Apr 9, 2010)

WOW! Thanks, now my old dusty m3simply can be used again!!


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 9, 2010)

Is it wrong that the almost constant mention of people saying thing likes "my Wood R4" around the forum is starting to make me chuckle every time I read it?

lol, I guess R4 isn't that bad... it's always good for a laugh.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 9, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Support:
> There is confirmation that this is working on the Original R4, the R4 SD clones, and the M3 Simply.



What is the R4 SD?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 9, 2010)

an R4 clone with SD support.  not SDHC.


----------



## Another World (Apr 9, 2010)

Pseudonym said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the r4 clone which only supports 1 and 2 gb msd cards. this is the one most sites are selling, and i'm pretty sure its the one on shoptemp. i don't remember much else about it. i'm not sure who produced it or if the hardware is the same.

-another world


----------



## Jasper07 (Apr 9, 2010)

I destroyed my original R4...


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 9, 2010)

I want to know there was a way that I can use both YSMENU and WOOD with the same save file name instead of renaming all of them.


----------



## Rhonlore (Apr 9, 2010)

diando said:
			
		

> I wish there was a way that I can use both YSMENU and WOOD with the same save file name instead of renaming all of them.



http://www.1-4a.com/rename/download.htm

All your renaming issues solved! (I just used it to convert to Wood)


----------



## bitonio6 (Apr 9, 2010)

Maybe you can open a new topic in the R4 section, no?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 9, 2010)

Rhonlore said:
			
		

> diando said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I meant Interchangeably.


----------



## kniteowl (Apr 9, 2010)

Sweet, now my sister's R4 lives again!... well she already purchased Pokemon SS, but she can play HG now.

Why R4 Wood? wouldn't r4pg be a better name? since it's using the same firmware as the acekart rpg?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 9, 2010)

i could not find a proper compatibility list but as on page 2 its written that it works for alice, SS/GG and deca... i dont think there is anything else to ask
thanks a lot for helping us out... possibly the best news i have heard about the r4 since 1.18 (and the announcement that it is going to support SDHC)... i guess my avatar nick got stronger

and this release is all over the internet...


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 9, 2010)

kniteowl said:
			
		

> Sweet, now my sister's R4 lives again!... well she already purchased Pokemon SS, but she can play HG now.
> 
> Why R4 Wood? wouldn't r4pg be a better name? since it's using the same firmware as the acekart rpg?


Works on R4 and his name is Yellow Wood Goblin. 

R4 Yellow sounds odd, R4 Goblin sounds like it hates r4s, Yellow R4 is retarded, Goblin r4 makes it a goblin named r4, and r4 wood just is weird.


----------



## Linkpal (Apr 9, 2010)

'Give your R4 wood!'

I cried manly tears. This is amazing. So amazing.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 9, 2010)

diando said:
			
		

> I want to know there was a way that I can use both YSMENU and WOOD with the same save file name instead of renaming all of them.




Found a way to have the same file ext name on YSMENU AND WOOD. I did it the Easy Way.

Under the Ysmenu.ini settings there is an option to change the extension of save.

Just Change THIS
; Extension of Save (use .sav usually)
EXT_SAV=*.sav*

TO THIS
; Extension of Save (use .sav usually)
EXT_SAV=*.nds.sav*

Then the extension of the saves will be the same

Fixed my own probs like a *MAN* would.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 9, 2010)

^Honestly, that's kinda obvious if you open up the .ini.



			
				Exbaddude said:
			
		

> Gunmaster51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What did he do? Quite honestly, he was telling the truth. My bro's R4 got stuck on loading, blew in the SD card slot, and it worked!


----------



## Linkpal (Apr 9, 2010)

Hmmm, the only problem I've run into is that WarioWare DIY saves significantly slower than YSMenu does, almost lagging to a point of freezing, with weird audio irregularities.

Hmm...most troubling. Good thing YSMenu doesn't have to be a replacement firmware! This is much nicer in all other respects. Love it!


----------



## Spikeynator (Apr 9, 2010)

WOOHOO thx for this new firmware 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



just put it on and it works like a charm alrdy playing the newest Yu-Gi-Oh wich the last firmware couldent run 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so TYVM !


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 9, 2010)

Dopply said:
			
		

> Hmmm, the only problem I've run into is that WarioWare DIY saves significantly slower than YSMenu does, almost lagging to a point of freezing, with weird audio irregularities.
> 
> Hmm...most troubling. Good thing YSMenu doesn't have to be a replacement firmware! This is much nicer in all other respects. Love it!



My WarioWare D.I.Y. doesn't even detect my save...


----------



## medegen (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't know if its been posted in the 15 pages but DSi enhanced games confirmed working on Wood R4.


----------



## medegen (Apr 9, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Dopply said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you rename the .sav to .nds.sav?


----------



## Damian666 (Apr 9, 2010)

tested for the heck of it, and confirmed NOT working on R4i Gold 

just that ya know ^^

Damian666


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 9, 2010)

geez, now all of you have _got Wood_ for R4, lol.


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 9, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> geez, now all of you have _got Wood_ for R4, lol.


No its your R4 gave you wood. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't own an R4 so how does that feel like?


----------



## Linkpal (Apr 9, 2010)

I have another comment, too; Jesus _Christ_ this thing boots games up fast. Lightning fast. Sonic Chronicles took like 20 seconds to load up in YSMenu, and it loaded up in like 5 with Wood.

Yep. I've definitely got Wood. And it's staying!


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 9, 2010)

medegen said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. Nothing.


----------



## TaylorWho (Apr 9, 2010)

I forgot to backup my .sav files. All of them managed to get corrupted. I guess it doesn't really matter considering I didn't play them too much, but still. The only one that really bothers me is Phoenix Wright, considering I was on the last case and it's definitely not the kind of game I'd want to play through twice. Anyways, why did this happen? I used this, because I figured it would be faster than doing it myself.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 9, 2010)

Dude Dopply when you write Imagine you sound like brock...... anyways on topic this FW loads faster than Energizer Battery.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Apr 9, 2010)

Anyone mind trying out this Umineko no naku koro ni skin and tell me what they think? I don't normally do graphic designing nor make any skins, so it may look pretty amateurish ^^; . 

I couldn't figure out how to make the select color box (The red box that appears when you highlight a file/folder) semi-transparent nor figure out how to change the clock numbers in the Acekard Skin editor, so if anyone can help me with those, then I'd really appreciate it. I also can't seem to change the dark blue/grey text for non-highlighted filenames as well, since it keeps reverting to that color when I save it after changing it to any other color.

Anyway, here's the Download Link.


----------



## Linkpal (Apr 9, 2010)

diando said:
			
		

> Dude Dopply when you write Imagine you sound like brock...... anyways on topic this FW loads faster than Energizer Battery.


That was what I was kinda aiming for.

Serious-ass Brock.

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This thing is a total god-send; I knew the R4 had a little life left in it. And now, even better, I can make infinite erection jokes with it.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 9, 2010)

I've finally added a signature to my account, in honor of this new firmware... the font is Phenix American, best-known for its use in the famous "got milk?" advertisements.


----------



## Gryphon93 (Apr 9, 2010)

Yes! Finally a replacement for the old R4 firmware! I've really been waiting for something like this to come! Thanks a lot. I'm testing it right now.


----------



## medegen (Apr 9, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> I've finally added a signature to my account, in honor of this new firmware... the font is Phenix American, best-known for its use in the famous "got milk?" advertisements.



Can I use that please? haha


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 9, 2010)

medegen said:
			
		

> TM2-Megatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anyone can use it, of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mine's a link to this thread, but whatever works for whoever's using it.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 9, 2010)

^Epic signature.


----------



## Retal (Apr 9, 2010)

Mages4ever said:
			
		

> Akaio-esk.


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 9, 2010)

Retal said:
			
		

> Mages4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Akaio Acekard- esk esque.








I don't got wood and I think its plastic.


----------



## obito (Apr 9, 2010)

This is cool, now R4 is gonna be awesome again


----------



## raiderscrusade (Apr 9, 2010)

There should be a compatibility list so that Wood knows which games to target for the fixes.

Because I've already found 2 dud games.

NRL Mascot Mania CQKP B91D53AD (E)
AFL Mascot Manor CQQP 670647F1 (E)

Error with these games: When you go to the card shop stall, you just get directed to the main menu instead of the card shop. Some sort of AP I believe, which was only fixed in the original AKAIO as far as I know.


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 9, 2010)

I just gave my mate and his girlfriend wood! They're extremely happy.


----------



## hufacuse (Apr 9, 2010)

When I play Alice in Wonderland (been waiting for AGES) the Disney Gamer doesn't work?
It hangs on a white screen and freezes... Any ideas? 
Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## DjoeN (Apr 9, 2010)

hufacuse said:
			
		

> When I play Alice in Wonderland (been waiting for AGES) the Disney Gamer doesn't work?
> It hangs on a white screen and freezes... Any ideas?
> Thanks for the help in advance!



Confirmed that DGamer doesn't work and results in 2 white screens.
So nothing you can do about it, just wait for updates 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (héhé)


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 9, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> More R4 users=bad
> R4 users=demanding
> Wood R4=slow releases
> R4 users=demands Wood R4
> ...


I would have thought the R4 would have less noobs than other carts. Most R4 users are Old school. It was one of the originals.


----------



## beamquaker (Apr 9, 2010)

this is great news for r4 users . all these games that dont work will get updated in time at least there is a person doing this for the r4.


----------



## Djay187 (Apr 9, 2010)

What a fantastic firmware, normally use M3 and I've just got an XL but just tried this with my EZ 3 in 1 on my old lite and it works perfectly, so when I wanna play my GBA roms I'll use this. No having to choose Nor does it all automatically, so playing Mother 3 and Kingdom Hearts is a breeze.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 9, 2010)

Djay187 said:
			
		

> What a fantastic firmware, normally use M3 and I've just got an XL but just tried this with my EZ 3 in 1 on my old lite and it works perfectly, so when I wanna play my GBA roms I'll use this. No having to choose Nor does it all automatically, so playing Mother 3 and Kingdom Hearts is a breeze.
> 
> Wait, so we don't have to write Mother 3 to the NOR?
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## crocexx (Apr 9, 2010)

Absolutely smashing firmware. Super duper replacement for my YSMenu. Plays Bejeweled Twist perfectly! Have been waiting a VERY long time to play! Thankyou sooo much Yellow Wood Goblin! Keep up the good work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looking forward to the next release!


----------



## Blastoise (Apr 9, 2010)

Its epic


----------



## Comrade Cough (Apr 9, 2010)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> lolzed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was going to say something similar to this, though mine replaced the word R4 users with Nazis in his quote, was trying to show that his argument was pretty flawed (I.E. Not all R4 users are twelve.)


----------



## ifenix (Apr 9, 2010)

WOW!
Only in 24 hous, more than 30 pages with posts.
That's amazing.


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 9, 2010)

Xenon++ said:
			
		

> Ok so I'll appreciate if someone asks:
> Acekard Official kernel and Acekard AllInOne support "autorunWithLastRom". If autorunWithLastRom=1 is written in globalsettings.ini, the NDS written in lastsave.ini will be launched automatically.
> But WoodR4 and WoodRPG lacks this feature so I cannot use it as external launcher.
> I'm glad if you add it.



Would it be possible to implement an Autorun feature into Wood so we can use it with coverflow, AKA - DScovered?


----------



## Djay187 (Apr 9, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Djay187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It still uses Nor, it's just that it writes to Nor automatically for you, not like with GBA Exploader where you have to choose Nor mode. This is definitely one of the best systems for using the 3 in 1 that I've tried, it just so easy almost the same as running the DS roms.


----------



## Velveteer (Apr 9, 2010)

Comrade Cough said:
			
		

> Mantis41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Old school? It was Slot-1. Old school was the early days of flashing the firmware or getting passcards to boot into slot-2 cards. Either way, a lot of people bought R4s due to a lack of research into the cards of that time; and I lot of people have them. Both of these resulted in a lot of noobs with R4s making a mess of the internet, thus the reputation of annoying R4 users was born. Before I get this locked accidentally, I'm going to change topic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Both my sister and friend have R4s, so they should be quite happy with this. I never liked the original firmware and never gave YSMenu a go, purely because I never had my own R4. Great work.


----------



## lolzed (Apr 9, 2010)

Comrade Cough said:
			
		

> Mantis41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



average R4 noob


----------



## Comrade Cough (Apr 9, 2010)

I saw this earlier, it seems apt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, as I invariably invoked Godwin's Law, this thread has reached it's apex.


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 9, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Retal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is a super facepalm moment :l
I'm dumb.


----------



## Dark Blade (Apr 9, 2010)

The first thread says that it works on r4 SD cards? Does that include the notorious R4 SDHC?


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 9, 2010)

Dark Blade said:
			
		

> The first thread says that it works on r4 SD cards? Does that include the notorious R4 SDHC?




r4 sd and r4sd*HC* are the same to you?


----------



## bumjeans (Apr 9, 2010)

Djay187 said:
			
		

> It still uses Nor, it's just that it writes to Nor automatically for you, not like with GBA Exploader where you have to choose Nor mode. This is definitely one of the best systems for using the 3 in 1 that I've tried, it just so easy almost the same as running the DS roms.



Is it possible to choose whether to run as NOR or PSRAM?

Is it compatible with EXP Loader's .SAV files?

Can I backup/restore SRAM  SAV?

Also can someone recommend a 2GB SD card which works well with the R4? I have always had a 1GB and constantly have to swap roms round.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 9, 2010)

Dark Blade said:
			
		

> The first thread says that it works on r4 SD cards? Does that include the notorious R4 SDHC?


Just try it out there are lots of different clones so it might work on yours


----------



## Dark Blade (Apr 9, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Dark Blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh...But after that Dragon Quest 9 AP...I'm kinda worried more about bricking.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 9, 2010)

Dark Blade said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


April Fools that was a fake rom lol
this wont brick I have it running on my R4


----------



## Akothegreat (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh well, sold my R4 but will inform him about it


----------



## Jamstruth (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice to see somebody developing for the dead cart. I've messaged this to a friend who owns an M3 Simply (a rebadged R4 by the original team, R4 team became M3 didn't it?) so he can enjoy the newer releases without tedious patch finding.


----------



## Toastbrot (Apr 9, 2010)

the EUR version of sonic classic collection isnt working. screen stays white.


----------



## goncalodoom (Apr 9, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Nice to see somebody developing for the dead cart. I've messaged this to a friend who owns an M3 Simply (a rebadged R4 by the original team, R4 team became M3 didn't it?) so he can enjoy the newer releases without tedious patch finding.


use the (u) version


----------



## Marc1994 (Apr 9, 2010)

Fine, I've bought A Acekard a couple weeks ago...


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 9, 2010)

bumjeans said:
			
		

> Also can someone recommend a 2GB SD card which works well with the R4? I have always had a 1GB and constantly have to swap roms round.


Doesn't really matter. I havn't had a card the R4 has objected to yet and I have had some pretty horrible SD cards in it. 

Just remember when using cheap and nasty SD cards. You need to copy everything off and back on to keep all the ROM files contiguous. A fragmented ROM will nearly always fuck out on a slow class card.


----------



## raiderscrusade (Apr 9, 2010)

Anyone willing to put together a compatibility list of such, so that we all know what games work/do not work.

(Soz if there is one, I haven't come across it)

It would be great if there were to be a list of compatibility, though.


----------



## Djay187 (Apr 9, 2010)

bumjeans said:
			
		

> Djay187 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, you don't have to choose between NOR or PSRAM, it detects what the rom is automatically and loads the game correctly for you.
I was using YSMenu before to run my 3 in 1 so I couldn't tell you if it's compatible with Exploaders saves but I can tell that it's not with my old YSMenu's, it seems to save the game as .gba.sav so I don't think it will be. 
Right last thing, you don't back up or restore the SRAM - SAV when you load the GBA rom again you're last save is loaded up with the game like DS roms, so you just carry on where you last saved in the game.
The thing is that it's quick to load, even NOR's, it just feels like your loading up DS roms, it just really neat and tidy, excellent bit of firmware.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Sanderino (Apr 9, 2010)

*Yellow Wood Goblin* is a *hero*.
Thanks to him, my R4 ain't useless and I can play games untill I obtain my DSTWO. Thanks.


----------



## Hotzdevil (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm just downloading it now but after reading the posts its seems awesome..can't wait to try it.. R4 is reborn once again yeah!


----------



## pichon64 (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm glad for all R4 users. I'm still an AK2i / M3i Zero user. Well, I have a DSi. And someone asked for a compatibility list. So far reading this thread I collected this one:

Picross 3D (U)
7 Wonders II (E)
Bejeweled Twist (U)
Bookworm (U)
Shin Megami Tensei: Strange Journey (U)
Sonic Classic Collection (U)
Sonic and Sega All Star Racing (E)
Mario & Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story (U)
Pokemon Platinum (U)
GTA: Chinatown Wars (U)
Pokemon HeartGold / SoulSilver (U)
WarioWare DIY (U)
C.O.P. The Recruit (U)


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 9, 2010)

Spoiler: Compatibility Fixes




• 'pen 1 grand prix - penguin no mondai special (japan)' fixed.
• 'mini yonku ds (japan)' fixed.
• 'lina no atelier - strahl no renkinjutsushi (japan)' fixed.
• 'style savvy (usa)' fixed.
• 'naruto shippuuden - dairansen! kagebunshin emaki (korea)' fixed.
• 'zelda no densetsu - daichi no kiteki (japan)' fixed.
• 'princess angel (korea)' fixed.
• 'post pet ds - yume miru momo to fushigi no pen (japan)' fixed.
• 'dear girl - stories hibiki - hibiki tokkun daisakusen! (japan)' fixed.
• softreset fixed in 'bolt (japan)'.
• 'deca sporta ds de sports 10 shumoku (japan)' fixed.
• softreset fixed in 'bolt (europe)' game.
• 'might & magic - clash of heroes (europe)' fixed.
• softreset fixed in 'bookworm' game.
• 'last window - mayonaka no yakusoku (japan)' fixed.
• softreset fixed in 'legend of zelda, the - phantom hourglass (usa) (demo) (kiosk)' game.
• 'element hunters (korea)' & 'jeoldaepiryo yeongsugeo 1000 ds (korea)' & 'jeoldaeuwi yeongdaneo 1900 ds (korea)' fixed.
• download play fixed in 'might & magic' games.
• 'dq6 (japan)' fixed.
• 'shin sengoku tenkatouitsu - gunyuu tachi no souran (japan)' fixed.
• 'pokemon gold/silver (korea/usa/europe/france/germany/spain/italy)' fixed.
• 'rune factory - sinmokjangiyagi (korea)' fixed.
• 'minna no conveni (japan)' fixed.
• 'lupin sansei - shijou saidai no zunousen (japan)' fixed.
• 'quiz magic academy ds - futatsu no jikuuseki (japan)' fixed.
• 'phantasy star 0 (europe)' fixed.
• 'dragon ball ds 2 (japan)' fixed.
• 'nodame cantabile - tanoshii ongaku no jikan desu (japan)' fixed.
• 'yu-gi-oh! 5d's world championship 2010 - reverse of arcadia (japan)' fixed.
• 'iron master (korea)' fixed.
• 'sangokushi ds 3 (japan)' fixed.
• 'fushigi no dungeon - fuurai no shiren 4 (japan)' fixed.
• 'estpolis - the lands cursed by the gods (japan)' & 'mugen no frontier super robot taisen og saga exceed (japan)' fixed.
• 'wizmans world (japan)' fixed.
• 'utacchi (japan)' fixed.
• softreset fixed in 'sonic & sega all stars racing'.
• 'gendai daisenryaku ds - isshoku sokuhatsu, gunji balance houkai (japan)' fixed.
• 'cooking idol - i! my! mine! - game de hirameki! kirameki! cooking (japan)' fixed.
• 'nazotte oboeru otona no kanji renshuu kaiteiban (japan)' fixed.
• 'toeic test super coach @ds (japan)' fixed.
• 'kira kira rhythm collection (japan)' fixed.
• 'tennis no ouji-sama - motto gakuensai no ouji-sama - more sweet edition (japan)' fixed.
• 'otona no renai shousetsu - ds harlequin selection (japan)' fixed.
• 'imasugu tsukaeru mame chishiki - quiz zatsugaku-ou ds (japan)' fixed.
• 'alice in wonderland (usa)' fixed.
• 'keroro rpg - kishi to musha to densetsu no kaizoku (japan)' fixed.
• 'pokemon ranger - hikari no kiseki (japan)' fixed.
• 'bibliothek der klassischen buecher (germany)' fixed.
• 'yu-gi-oh! 5d's - world championship 2010 - reverse of arcadia (usa)' fixed.
• '100 livres classiques (france)' fixed.
• dma mode in 'jacqueline wilson's tracy beaker - the game (europe)' fixed.
• 'rpg tkool ds (japan)' fixed.
• 'deca sports ds (usa)' fixed.
• 'combat of giants - mutant insects (europe)' fixed.
• 'alice in wonderland (europe)' fixed.
• 'nettou! powerful koushien (japan)' fixed.
• 'kawaii koinu ds 3 (japan)' fixed.
• 'crayon shin-chan - obaka daininden - susume! kasukabe ninja tai! (japan)' fixed.
• pokemon gba linkage fixed in 'pokemon gold/silver'.
• 'warioware d.i.y. (usa)' fixed.
• 'rooms - the main building (usa)' fixed.
• 'shin megami tensei - strange journey (usa)' fixed.
• 'pro yakyuu famista ds 2010 (japan)' fixed.
• 'minna no suizokukan (japan)' fixed.
• 'seitokai no ichizon - ds-suru seitokai (japan)' fixed.
• 'moe moe 2-ji daisenryaku 2 - yamato nadeshiko (japan)' fixed.



How often does YWG update Wood RPG?


----------



## bumjeans (Apr 9, 2010)

Djay187 said:
			
		

> Ok, you don't have to choose between NOR or PSRAM, it detects what the rom is automatically and loads the game correctly for you.
> I was using YSMenu before to run my 3 in 1 so I couldn't tell you if it's compatible with Exploaders saves but I can tell that it's not with my old YSMenu's, it seems to save the game as .gba.sav so I don't think it will be.
> Right last thing, you don't back up or restore the SRAM - SAV when you load the GBA rom again you're last save is loaded up with the game like DS roms, so you just carry on where you last saved in the game.
> The thing is that it's quick to load, even NOR's, it just feels like your loading up DS roms, it just really neat and tidy, excellent bit of firmware.
> Hope this helps.



Thanks for that!

I think .gba.sav is just a naming convention to separate from nds savs.  I read that YSmenus gba saves are custom and incompatible to EXPloader/VBA.  So hopefully mine will work with Wood.

Exciting times, to bad I dont have access to my DS till after weekend


----------



## raiderscrusade (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks for that compatibility list.

As I stated before I found the below 2 games to not work at one point:

NRL Mascot Mania CQKP B91D53AD (E)
AFL Mascot Manor CQQP 670647F1 (E)

Error with these games: When you go to the card shop stall, you just get directed to the main menu instead of the card shop. Some sort of AP I believe, which was only fixed in the original AKAIO as far as I know.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 9, 2010)

raiderscrusade said:
			
		

> Thanks for that compatibility list.
> 
> As I stated before I found the below 2 games to not work at one point:
> 
> ...


Well seeing as you posted the bug here, YWG should fix it in 1.05 so keep your eyes peeled lol

I want this on R4 SDHC, I cant use a 2gb card thats so old school  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Come on somebody decrypt it!


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 9, 2010)

Another World,

It might be worth opening a new thread for discussing bugs, compatibility and requests and leave this one for general banter.


----------



## pjmorie (Apr 9, 2010)

This is a fantastic update and a big thanks to all who are responsible for it. 
Just one question - is there anyway of locking the start menu so you can't deleate files by mistake. 
On the AK2i you can edit the 'LockStartMenu' setting in the globalsettings.ini file to lock out the start menu.
I tried copying the globalsettings file from the AK2i but this didn't work.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 9, 2010)

Okay I did some comparison and can tell you that this loads game way faster then  my AK2i+akAIO 1.6 RC2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol R4 is a good cart again, Acekard 3 will crush it though


----------



## Pliskron (Apr 9, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Okay I did some comparison and can tell you that this loads game way faster then  my AK2i+akAIO 1.6 RC2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What Acekard 3?


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 9, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Okay I did some comparison and can tell you that this loads game way faster then  my AK2i+akAIO 1.6 RC2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yaar man! Dis be what I been try and tell everybody.


----------



## Sonic0509 (Apr 9, 2010)

Whoa! Now I can play Pokemon Battle Revolution with my R4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you Yellow Wood Goblin!!!


----------



## Pliskron (Apr 9, 2010)

This really needs to be ported to the DSTT.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 9, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wait a few more hours


----------



## Mid123 (Apr 9, 2010)

Fucking yes! my r4 is back from the dead


----------



## Sanderino (Apr 9, 2010)

Peoplez,
What theme's are compatible with Wood?


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 9, 2010)

Sanderino said:
			
		

> Peoplez,
> What theme's are compatible with Wood?


Acekard 2/2.1/2i/RPG


----------



## cman1783 (Apr 9, 2010)

Works great on my daughter's M3 Simply.  She's been bugging me for the Sonic Collection forever and now she can play it!!!!!


----------



## astrangeone (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice!  It's good to see work done on the original R4 - considering that most lay people say "R4" when they mean flashcart!

*wishes she hadn't sold her R4*


----------



## sniperdmaa (Apr 9, 2010)

Awesome!!! Long life to R4 and M3 Simply!!! And thanks Wood for your best firmware!!! I will try it!!


----------



## Issac (Apr 9, 2010)

Hmm, I can't get the cheats to work either, and i've tried a bunch of different usrcheats.dat files in the __rpg/cheats/ folder and stuff, tried the encrypted "cheats.dat" file from filetrip but still no luck... 
i get the "press x for cheats" button, but nothing happens when i press it.


----------



## medegen (Apr 9, 2010)

You have to Enable cheats in the menu Start/Settings/Patches Then youll see the option "Cheat in Game(AR)" It's off by default. After that is done you might have to restart the NDS...not too sure. After that with the game selected press Y and an options menu will come up for that game. You'll see an option for the cheats...


----------



## xboxinoz (Apr 9, 2010)

Lots of kudos and respect... swept the dust off my R4, installed Wood and I'm VERY impressed! So nice to play some games that wouldn't previously work on the R4 or my kids DSTT's... would be cool if someone did something similar to bring the DSTT back from the dead! (although I do have Acekards on order to replace them anyway)


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 9, 2010)

I would really appreciate the source code


----------



## sniperdmaa (Apr 9, 2010)

Check this out: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3y7Q-sAJY0

Video about Wood R4 running Mario & Luigi Inside's History, Pokemon and GTA Chinatown, all clean roms running fine!!! 

You can check the GUI, Cheats e Menus to copy/paste/delete... AWESOME!!


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 9, 2010)

sniperdmaa said:
			
		

> Check this out: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3y7Q-sAJY0


that was posted long back


----------



## Issac (Apr 9, 2010)

medegen said:
			
		

> You have to Enable cheats in the menu Start/Settings/Patches Then youll see the option "Cheat in Game(AR)" It's off by default. You know the rest hehe



Yes, problem is that I already did that too. and i followed the steps in this thread what people suggested but it still doesn't work :'( haha


----------



## G!N (Apr 9, 2010)

I've made a german translation. it's not perfect because i've made it very fast.

http://www.mediafire.com/?aa1zi3jmunw


----------



## Issac (Apr 9, 2010)

G!N said:
			
		

> I've made a german translation. it's not perfect because i've made it very fast.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?aa1zi3jmunw



i did a Swedish translation, kind of unnecessary though ^^

http://www.student.itn.liu.se/~timla177/0%20PR/language.txt


----------



## bumjeans (Apr 9, 2010)

cman1783 said:
			
		

> Works great on my daughter's M3 Simply.  She's been bugging me for the Sonic Collection forever and now she can play it!!!!!



I want Sonic Collection as well! Does it need to be patched or anything?


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 9, 2010)

ok guys a little off topic here but

i just ordered the r4 on shoptemp( just incase this doesn't get ported to dstt) 
my order status is "shipped"
how long until it gets here?


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 9, 2010)

laxman0220 said:
			
		

> ok guys a little off topic here but
> 
> i just ordered the r4 on shoptemp( just incase this doesn't get ported to dstt)
> my order status is "shipped"
> how long until it gets here?


Sorry if I sound rude but why didnt you just order a real Ak2i, this  is actually meant for users stuck with an R4, nobody has received anything from shoptemp yet as it just opened a few days ago so just wait


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 9, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> laxman0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i only had like 7 dollars in paypal


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 9, 2010)

laxman0220 said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah.. ok lol  I think you should get it in about 1.5 weeks


----------



## zuron7 (Apr 9, 2010)

Look at the number of guests viewing this thread.
Just shows how many people use R4.

On-Topic: I feel sad for Yasu.
But we got to move on for teh future.
My brother will be very happy.
He uses a R4


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 9, 2010)

zuron7 said:
			
		

> Look at the number of guests viewing this thread.
> Just shows how many people use R4.
> 
> On-Topic: I feel sad for Yasu.
> ...



i wudnt feel sorry for him :/
he quit without telling anyone and people were still threatened when he sed he would stop updating it(even tho he's stopped already)


----------



## Issac (Apr 9, 2010)

medegen said:
			
		

> You have to Enable cheats in the menu Start/Settings/Patches Then youll see the option "Cheat in Game(AR)" It's off by default. After that is done you might have to restart the NDS...not too sure. After that with the game selected press Y and an options menu will come up for that game. You'll see an option for the cheats...



Oh i replied before you edited so now i'm replying to the edited text: 
I get the button where it says: "(x) cheats" when I added the usrcheat file but nothing happens when I press it. I have enabled the cheats and I have restarted many times, I've tried the usrcheat files from december 09 here from gbatemp, i tried the usrcheat file from filetrip, i tried the cheats.dat file from filetrip (that says is for acekard2 / rpg) 
nothing works :/


----------



## metroid4life14 (Apr 9, 2010)

Does this work with Shin Megami Tensei?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 9, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Pliskron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will It have laser vision? Or mass suicide-bombing?

YWG Did a fantastic job on this firmware.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 9, 2010)

diando said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Im serious but at the moment its just a rumor


----------



## princeEyeless (Apr 9, 2010)

when it will be updated??theres still problems..i will wait till its fully update..^^


----------



## cman1783 (Apr 9, 2010)

bumjeans said:
			
		

> cman1783 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No patching required!  Works great!  Same with Bowser's Inside Story.


----------



## sniperdmaa (Apr 9, 2010)

Does someone knows where I could find a translation for Portuguese from Brazil for the Wood R4 language?

=======================

I am translating it for Brazilian Portuguese, just wait a couple of days! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is it: language.txt for Brazilian portuguese: http://www.4shared.com/file/GQi6O4vg/lang_br.html
Issue: Game Label and Company Label is not displayed, someone could help about it?

Thanks!!


----------



## benno300 (Apr 9, 2010)

srry if this already asked but does this work on r4 SDHC?


----------



## RadioShadow (Apr 9, 2010)

Do cheat codes work on this firmware?


----------



## Issac (Apr 9, 2010)

RadioShadow said:
			
		

> Do cheat codes work on this firmware?


They're supposed to work, and some have got them working, but I haven't gotten it to work just yet.


----------



## Langin (Apr 9, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Pliskron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wtf a few more hours? you mean: acekard 3 is going to be announced?


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 9, 2010)

Brawler said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a rummor that it will be announced today dont start talking in this thread, PM me


----------



## Pliskron (Apr 9, 2010)

Well I'll be checking back latter today then.


----------



## Langin (Apr 9, 2010)

Its a great idea to Continue this project!


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 9, 2010)

i i was thinking on buy a Ak2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 now i can keep my original r4


----------



## bros (Apr 9, 2010)

Great Work

I test it with my R4 (original) and it works great
Mario and Luigi inside browser original rom is working very well

Great great work ...


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Apr 9, 2010)

There's a problem, my save from Pokemon SoulSilver Rudolph Patched USA doesnt work right now anymore, it just starts a new game :S


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 9, 2010)

Veristical Blaze said:
			
		

> There's a problem, my save from Pokemon SoulSilver Rudolph Patched USA doesnt work right now anymore, it just starts a new game :S


You gotta rename it to .nds.sav


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Apr 9, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Veristical Blaze said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok thanks, i will try it out

EDIT: YAY works!!


----------



## Issac (Apr 9, 2010)

Silly me... the cheats ARE working... however, just one of the games I tried it works on. 
I always tried ouendan, because I know it has cheats, but obviously not this time. Children of mana on the otherhand, had cheats... 
(as in, i can't get the cheat menu open for any games except children of mana lol)


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 9, 2010)

Veristical Blaze said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good job now do it for all your saves


----------



## pjmorie (Apr 9, 2010)

Issac said:
			
		

> RadioShadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try and copy the usercheat.dat file from AKIO 1.62 (_aio/cheats) into the _rpg/cheats folder. That should work, did for me anyway, then see if there are cheats available. There may be no cheats for some of the newer releases so check a game which there are diffentley cheats included (e.g. Mario Kart)


----------



## memory (Apr 9, 2010)

Thank you as it is greatly appreciated!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It works quite well.


----------



## ViviOrnitier (Apr 9, 2010)

Awesome! I'll try it.


----------



## blazingwolf (Apr 9, 2010)

Does this work with a clean ROM of SS? No patch needed?


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 9, 2010)

blazingwolf said:
			
		

> Does this work with a clean ROM of SS? No patch needed?


Yes it plays every game released till today CLEAN


----------



## blazingwolf (Apr 9, 2010)

Sick, thanks for the info.


----------



## Another World (Apr 9, 2010)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> Another World,
> 
> It might be worth opening a new thread for discussing bugs, compatibility and requests and leave this one for general banter.



you guys should go ahead and start those threads in the R4 section. I'll make sure YWG knows to check those threads.

-another world


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 9, 2010)

How often does YWG update?


----------



## Another World (Apr 9, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> How often does YWG update?



every few months. why? this firmware should be around 99% compatible with all current rom dumps right now. the last release of the rpg firmware fixed 270 known rom issues, all of those fixes are in this firmware.

if you have any specific requests for this firmware, because i saw you asking for the source, let me know in PM and i'll get them to YWG. he is reading this thread, but to what extent i do not know.

-another world


----------



## mariosonic (Apr 9, 2010)

Sonic classic collection works.Warioware DIY has lag problems.Can be easily fixed with using YSmenu.

Im testing pokemon SoulSilver now.


----------



## Tubby28 (Apr 9, 2010)

work this with my old m3 ds simply as new firmware?


----------



## Blastoise (Apr 9, 2010)

Since iv been mmuckin around with it for a few hours now, I noticed that when using AK2 themes, the calendar on the top screen doesn't work.


----------



## Toastbrot (Apr 9, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Yes it plays every game released till today CLEAN



not true. at least sonic classic collection EUR isnt working. screen stays white.


----------



## berlinka (Apr 9, 2010)

This is a damn great breakthrough! Too bad I bought an Acekard a few weeks ago. Still I'm glad I kept my R4. Thanks to the people who made this happen.


----------



## Escape (Apr 9, 2010)

Works pretty good, though cheats don't seem to work for me. 
Any idea why? :/


----------



## Giratina3 (Apr 9, 2010)

Bejeweled Twist is now working, my mum is one happy customer


----------



## mariosonic (Apr 9, 2010)

Pokemon Soul Silver works.No freezing like it used to.Im at the sprout tower.The warioware DIY lag problem is fixed with ysmenu,but i think it might be my SD card.So that should work fine for everyone too.If anyone can think of other new games that didnt work on R4,tell me and i will test them.Im about to test that sega sonic racers now.


----------



## ToneEQ (Apr 9, 2010)

Tubby28 said:
			
		

> work this with my old m3 ds simply as new firmware?



Yes, works on mine!


----------



## Another World (Apr 9, 2010)

We now have two official threads here at GBATemp. Both are stickied in the R4 section.

Official Language Translation thread: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=220059
Official Bug & Compatibility thread: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=220061

enjoy,
-Another World


----------



## Clanver (Apr 9, 2010)

mattpucc said:
			
		

> Since iv been mmuckin around with it for a few hours now, I noticed that when using AK2 themes, the calendar on the top screen doesn't work.



The skins i dowloaded did not have a seperate "calendar" folder.

the time and calendar do work when you  just manually create one and put thr 4 files in that one.
Just look at the standart skin for which files you should be searching for ~.~, the files are already included in your downloded skin just in the wrong folder though.


----------



## Tanas (Apr 9, 2010)

hufacuse said:
			
		

> When I play Alice in Wonderland (been waiting for AGES) the Disney Gamer doesn't work?
> It hangs on a white screen and freezes... Any ideas?
> Thanks for the help in advance!


Works for me, monsters also can be killed.


----------



## Sick Wario (Apr 9, 2010)

works perfectly on 2 orig R4s

only problem is the old .sav files are not compatible

emulators etc all works fine


----------



## Another World (Apr 9, 2010)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> works perfectly on 2 orig R4s
> 
> only problem is the old .sav files are not compatible
> 
> emulators etc all works fine



this firmware uses the same RAW save format. rename your saves to .nds.sav as this is what wood r4 will use. it is based on the acekard which originally used ".nds.sav."

-another world


----------



## Gamer4life (Apr 9, 2010)

F*CK*NG EPICCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC
Thank you so much Yellow wood goblin


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Apr 9, 2010)

Yay! Time to wipe the dust of my R4.Never expected the R4 to get a new firmware.
Thank you YGW!!


----------



## itzzjason (Apr 9, 2010)

It says "This Firmware is not for R4 clones, use of it on clones may result in unforeseen problems"
but also says "There is confirmation that *this is working on* the Original R4, *the R4 SD clones*, and the M3 Simply"

I'm trying to make Pokemon HG/SS work on my friend's R4 SDHC. So will this firmware work on his cart?


----------



## OzanOs (Apr 9, 2010)

Awesome work whoever did this... and..
Ehmm I just wanted to say that romulation copied this post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does the people who made this firmware have a Homepage we can follow??


----------



## Conor (Apr 9, 2010)

sorry for the stupid question but it seems to go into a directory every time I boot up. Ist there any way to set this directory or?


----------



## Another World (Apr 9, 2010)

itzzjason said:
			
		

> It says "This Firmware is not for R4 clones, use of it on clones may result in unforeseen problems"
> but also says "There is confirmation that *this is working on* the Original R4, *the R4 SD clones*, and the M3 Simply"



this means it works on some clones but it was not coded for clones. so use it at your own risk on clones.

-another world


----------



## matcon5 (Apr 9, 2010)

Backing up and reformatting my mSD as we speak to give this a try!

I bought me and my girlfriend DSi XL's and ordered some Acekards, time to dust off my DSL and give this a whirl.
Should make the wait for the Acekards all the shorter!

Cheers!


----------



## Twid (Apr 9, 2010)

Works perfectly on my M3 Simply, great work !!!!


----------



## Strider (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow. Very well done. Thanks Yellow Wood Goblin for giving life back to my (old, original) R4.

To those seeking screenshots: it looks/is just like AKAIO.
(woah we're on page 39 already, so this last sentence might be outdated)


----------



## VLinh (Apr 9, 2010)

I went into the Root folder and pasted it onto my sd but when I put it in, it dosent work, it just says "Loading"

Solution? or do i just take the whole root folder and put it on the card?


----------



## Conor (Apr 9, 2010)

just posting again for new page but how do I set which directory the card loads first. On my card It automatically jumps to my homebrew folder...?
EDIT: nevermind it loads the last folder a file was used in.


----------



## Another World (Apr 9, 2010)

to everyone who can't flash to psram or nor...
highlight a .gba rom
goto start > file info
press to ram for psram or to nor for nor flashing.

you can set the firmware to auto back up your .gba sav files as well in the settings.

if you don't pick where to flash wood r4 will flash based on file size. anything up to 16MB goes in psram and anything over goes to nor.

-another world


----------



## itzzjason (Apr 9, 2010)

Twoacross said:
			
		

> I went into the Root folder and pasted it onto my sd but when I put it in, it dosent work, it just says "Loading"
> 
> Solution? or do i just take the whole root folder and put it on the card?



1. make sure it's the original r4
2. download and install the original r4 firmware v1.18
3. then paste the _rpg folder and the file onto the sd card and replace the existing file

that worked for me


----------



## VLinh (Apr 9, 2010)

itzzjason said:
			
		

> Twoacross said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks man it worked.

The Wood RPG can play gba roms? interesting, from what I glimpsed from Another World.


----------



## LAA (Apr 9, 2010)

I thank the person/s thanks who ever made this!
The R4 can now play games I wanted to without having to use a patcher and some games that simply wont work on R4 full stop.
Hope you guy/s keep it up! Keep the R4 breathing with its new life!

Also for people curious about examples of games that work...
I tried some...
Warioware DIY works now, and it also loads and saves
Pokemon HG/SS work as well, not sure how much up to, and I probably wont get far, I could never get into pokemon games... Only got them with curiousity...


----------



## Another World (Apr 9, 2010)

this is official from YWG... 

there will not be a DSTT version. 
sources will be released in the next few days. anyone is welcome to port it to the DSTT.

also YWG is aware of the translation thread (and he was happy to see all the translations so far), and he is aware of the bugs threads. So post your bugs and compatibility problems. really play with the firmware and try to break things. the more you find the more that can get fixed!

-another world


----------



## mariosonic (Apr 9, 2010)

LAA said:
			
		

> I thank the person/s thanks who ever made this!
> The R4 can now play games I wanted to without having to use a patcher and some games that simply wont work on R4 full stop.
> Hope you guy/s keep it up! Keep the R4 breathing with its new life!
> 
> ...


Lol,i put a few of those games in my past post.

Does DIY lag for you?Did for me.Might be my SD card.

Sonic classic collection and sega sonic racers work now too.And PKMN SS and HG work also.


----------



## matcon5 (Apr 9, 2010)

I have an ewin 2 in 1 expansion cart to play GBA games, but this firmware for me cant seem to boot the games. Still need to use GBA Exploader 58b.

Any help?


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 9, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> this is official from YWG...
> 
> there will not be a DSTT version.
> sources will be released in the next few days. anyone is welcome to port it to the DSTT.
> ...



it'd be cool if his firmware was ported to every single flashcart.  Universal firmware


----------



## Another World (Apr 9, 2010)

in theory this can now be ported to any flash kit that does direct to sd saving. maybe the homebrew community will embrace this and start porting it.

@matcon5: wood r4 has native ez 3in1 support, only.

-another world


----------



## faffrd (Apr 9, 2010)

Fuckin A this is great, thanks Wood for making it, and thanks Another World, I fucking love you bro, as well should alot of people.


----------



## Porobu (Apr 9, 2010)

It shoul be GOOD r4


----------



## Another World (Apr 9, 2010)

faffrd said:
			
		

> Fuckin A this is great, thanks Wood for making it, and thanks Another World, I fucking love you bro, as well should alot of people.



how thats the kind of 1st posts i want to read! thanks man!

-another world


----------



## OzanOs (Apr 9, 2010)

I cant understand why they will release the source code? 
why they dont keep working on it thereselfes. If they release the code there will be thousends of noob versions and a lot of trouble...

Im hoping Im wrong but...


----------



## DAFAM (Apr 9, 2010)

i would concur with the post above... by faffrd


----------



## Baneat (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice, I still use the R4DS, why not? not given me any problems so far so I don't see any reason to get a newer card. Hopefully this will extend it further.


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 9, 2010)

Baneat said:
			
		

> Nice, I still use the R4DS, why not? not given me any problems so far so I don't see any reason to get a newer card. Hopefully this will extend it further.



DSi support, SDHC support.


----------



## R4Liam (Apr 9, 2010)

I am very pleased with this!!! It works perferct. If you follow these steps you can still play games through moonshell 2.10+ysmenu. This means that soft reset DOES work with the r4 reset tool (more info here: http://www.gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=149734)I am very pleased. thank you xxxxx


----------



## Inunah (Apr 9, 2010)

Does this firmware happen to fix errcode=-4?


Like, for both DSi Enhanced Games like Jam Sessions 2 AND games with the AP that causes errcode=-4 like Bejeweled Twist?


I'm highly interested in this firmware but i'm not sure about it....





Also, does it happen to support the EZ-Flash 3in1 and GBA Exploader????


----------



## House Spider (Apr 9, 2010)

Yes, it has Native 3in1 Support & fixes Jam Sessions & Bejeweled Twist.


----------



## Inunah (Apr 9, 2010)

N64Temp said:
			
		

> Yes, it has Native 3in1 Support & fixes Jam Sessions & Bejeweled Twist.


Oh my god i'm freaking out i'm so excited!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Now I can put off buying an Acekard for another two years! XD


----------



## Noib (Apr 10, 2010)

Mages4ever said:
			
		

> Baneat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not everyone has a DSi so that doesn't really matter.
Not everyone owns and absolutely must to have more than 40 games on their card at all times without ever deleting the ones they no longer play.

Personally I don't really care what people do, but i've seen people lash out at others on these forums for using old 'useless' cards, when quite often the only added features of the new ones are superfluous for most users. It's sad really.

Oh, and before some such person jumps on me and starts preaching out the DSTWO or iPlayer has a built in processor so you can get extra stuff. I've also seen posts on this forum that makes it clear that not everyone necessarily wants or is able to spend money to get the extra features that they may never really use. Also what is the cost difference between a DSTWO and a R4/3-in-1?


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 10, 2010)

Noib said:
			
		

> Mages4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$6 + $20 vs $31 some paid or vs $41

You can't get vids besides in .dpg format on a 3 in 1 can you.


----------



## Noib (Apr 10, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> $6 + $20 vs $31 some paid or vs $41
> 
> You can't get vids besides in .dpg format on a 3 in 1 can you.



No, it's true you cannot. However, refer to my comment on superfluous features. Not everyone wants to spend an extra $15 to watch 256x192 videos. Additionally, many of the people who have that money to burn already carry around other portable devices that have higher resolution screens that they could also watch videos on. Whatever floats your boat, I was just pointing out that it's silly how some people seem to get angry at others for having older cards.


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 10, 2010)

No I'm angry at noobs with R4s who post how to play *insert game here*.
Then angry at clones for making this ruckus.
Actually I have no portable that has a better screen than my ds go figure. Well my psp is better but ... actually no they have the same battery life.


----------



## pilladoll (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for the creator, this is a great day!!!!!
THANK YOU, YELLOW WOOD GOBLIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Noib (Apr 10, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> No I'm angry at noobs with R4s who post how to play *insert game here*.
> Then angry at clones for making this ruckus.
> Actually I have no portable that has a better screen than my ds go figure. Well my psp is better but ... actually no they have the same battery life.



Ok, but how is this different that the noobs who post how to play *insert game here* with an Acekard? With the Acekard the forum answer is "Normmatt has it fixed but you have to wait until he releases the new loader when he releases version x.xx" and for the old card it is "Wow your card is old and terrible, buy a better one idiot".


----------



## janus3 (Apr 10, 2010)

Issac said:
			
		

> medegen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



don't know if this has been solved, i had the same problem.  i was using my old r4 cheat.dat and just renamed it usrcheat.dat and no dice.  went to the gbatemps dl portion where you can dl the cheat zip files and dled the one labeled "usrcheat.dat" and voila.  also make sure settings say "cheats: on."


----------



## Xale (Apr 10, 2010)

alright, the cheats arent working for me, i activate them and create the file as it tells me to, but then i start the game and nothing, anyone know how this can be fixed?


----------



## trace (Apr 10, 2010)

Has anyone experienced problems loading the gameboy advance game on slot 2. Just checking if it could be a bug.


----------



## Another World (Apr 10, 2010)

Xale said:
			
		

> alright, the cheats arent working for me, i activate them and create the file as it tells me to, but then i start the game and nothing, anyone know how this can be fixed?



put usercheats.dat in the cheats folder
turn on cheats in the settings menu
highlight a rom and goto start > file info
if the game ID has cheats in the database, the "cheats" button will show cheats.

if you are using the black skin the cheat font will not show up. but if you scroll down any highlighted line of text will appears correctly. this is a bug, ywg is aware of it.

i tested today and cheats work just fine. if they still aren't working for you double check your setup, it is user error.

-another world


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 10, 2010)

trace said:
			
		

> Has anyone experienced problems loading the gameboy advance game on slot 2. Just checking if it could be a bug.



I'm getting that too. Meh, not that big a deal.


----------



## sprogurt (Apr 10, 2010)

really like this. At first i didn't really want to update my m3 simply from YSmenu - never had any problems before and if you know what you're doing you never will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Always tried to find a new GUI that actually did most things (¬.¬ sakura firmware took too long in loading and although DSision2 looked amazing it took a bit of loading too) but most of all I'm just glad it has some life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 10, 2010)

how about the rumble pack... do u just set the rumble pack to low or high etc and that should make it work? thanks


----------



## sprogurt (Apr 10, 2010)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> how about the rumble pack... do u just set the rumble pack to low or high etc and that should make it work? thanks



The setting is definitely there for the 3 in 1 but i couldn't test to see if it works correctly (only have a supercard lite rumble, that didn't work).


----------



## Another World (Apr 10, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> trace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gba loads and works fine for me. what problem are you having?

i'm playing "another world" auto loaded to psram right now.

-another world


----------



## Exbaddude (Apr 10, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> N64Temp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tested Bookworm, Bejeweled Twist, Alice in Wonderland and Jam Sessions 2. They all work.
This firmware is awesome! (:


----------



## Exbaddude (Apr 10, 2010)

mattpucc said:
			
		

> Since iv been mmuckin around with it for a few hours now, I noticed that when using AK2 themes, the calendar on the top screen doesn't work.


To make the clock and calendar work properly place these 4 files (clock_colon.bmp, clock_numbers.bmp, day_numbers.bmp, year_numbers.bmp) into a folder named "calendar" within the theme's folder.


----------



## Exbaddude (Apr 10, 2010)

To use cheats you have to press generate right? o.o


----------



## Another World (Apr 10, 2010)

Exbaddude said:
			
		

> To use cheats you have to press generate right? o.o



no. generate makes a .cc file which is a small cheat file holding the cheats just for that game ID. it makes cheat loading much quicker on a per-rom basis. it is not required but it is highly recommended, and it won't hurt to press it.

-another world


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 10, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, you put a GBA game in the slot 2, go to the menu, click 'Slot 2' and it goes to a white screen. That's it.

Also, what exactly is the favorites folder for? And how do you put anything in it?


----------



## gamefreak94 (Apr 10, 2010)

Yes thanks so much i needed an update for my M3DSS


----------



## HottSushiz (Apr 10, 2010)

This is cool, and yay it has Wii connectivity. Now i don't really have a reason to buy a new Flash Cart, well i do want to use my 4gig sitting on the shelf for 5 months now. XD


----------



## Retal (Apr 10, 2010)

What games even have "Wii connectivity"? I've never heard of such a thing.


----------



## zeromac (Apr 10, 2010)

Retal said:
			
		

> What games even have "Wii connectivity"? I've never heard of such a thing.


Rabids Go Home DS is one i think

Wii connectivity is self explainatory is it not? =.=''

It lets you connect to your Wii version of a particular game if you have the DS version and ofcourse, a Wii


----------



## Retal (Apr 10, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Retal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't ask what it was, I asked which games have it.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 10, 2010)

Retal said:
			
		

> What games even have "Wii connectivity"? I've never heard of such a thing.



Pokemon is a pretty damn big DS game that has Wii connectivity.  Seriously... never heard of Wii Connectivity?


----------



## Another World (Apr 10, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Well, you put a GBA game in the slot 2, go to the menu, click 'Slot 2' and it goes to a white screen. That's it.
> 
> Also, what exactly is the favorites folder for? And how do you put anything in it?



you mean running a real gba card off the slot2 menu or something via passme?

the favorites folder is for shortcuts. just copy/paste any .nds file into that folder and a shortcut is created. delete the shortcut and the original file remains. the firmware doesn't tell you its a "shortcut" so i think for the 1st time user you might feel that you are deleting the actual file, but this isn't the case. you can have as many shortcuts as memory allows.

-another world


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 10, 2010)

just to confirm, since soft reset doesnt work then Expansion RAM and Rumble Pack wont work with exploder right? is there a way around this?


----------



## pakistexican88x (Apr 10, 2010)

So, is this any better than YSMenu?


----------



## Retal (Apr 10, 2010)

pakistexican88x said:
			
		

> So, is this any better than YSMenu?


----------



## raiderscrusade (Apr 10, 2010)

It's basically the same GUI as the Acekard and also has support for all the latest games.


----------



## Hitto (Apr 10, 2010)

This is pretty awesome, I still use a non-sdhc R4, and with ysmenu and wood, it's pretty much still able to play everything, so big thanks to this "dead hardware'' resurrector!

Do you think we could persuade him to update my supercard SD?


----------



## goncalodoom (Apr 10, 2010)

Just a quick question cause there are some guys that are pissing me off saying that this works on r4sdhc from r4sdhc.com!does this work on r4sdhc??


----------



## Hotzdevil (Apr 10, 2010)

if you have one why don't you try it yourself, coz self help is the best help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. jokes aside I'd suggest you do it you do it yourself and save the trouble for having to wait for other's to say if it works or not... coz for some r4 clones it works and for some it doesn't..


----------



## Sanoblue (Apr 10, 2010)

freakin awsome.... a reason to use my old r4 for a change lol


----------



## goncalodoom (Apr 10, 2010)

i just said this cause a stupid guy was saying that the r4sdhc from r4sdhc.com works with wood r4 firmeware,i have the same r4sdhc and it doesnt work,its not funny to come here and running their shitty mouth saying that it works when there are no proofs,it pisses me off


----------



## bitonio6 (Apr 10, 2010)

The R4 has been helped by the DSTT, quite a long time

So can we imagine the opposite?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a Wood for DSTTi ?

DSTTi have some advantage, more than 2GB, DSi compatible, upgradable by Firmware (for DSi 1.4, etc...)


----------



## hackotedelaplaqu (Apr 10, 2010)

Noobish suggestion.

Anyone tried to use r4dec with _DS_MENU.DAT, then dldi patch the produced file ? 
Will it works with others flash cards ?


----------



## Yod4z (Apr 10, 2010)

The SDHC support can be added for original R4? SDHC are just some file system support (FAT32 in place of FAT), no?


----------



## HBK (Apr 10, 2010)

Yod4z said:
			
		

> The SDHC support can be added for original R4? SDHC are just some file system support (FAT32 in place of FAT), no?



No, it's a hardware feature. The original R4 will never support SDHC, it has to built in to the hardware.


----------



## OzanOs (Apr 10, 2010)

can someone say me where I can find new Themes?


----------



## amaro (Apr 10, 2010)

OzanOs said:
			
		

> can someone say me where I can find new Themes?


http://www.ndsthemes.com/themes/title/ak2
http://www.acekard.com/skin.php


----------



## pjmorie (Apr 10, 2010)

OzanOs said:
			
		

> can someone say me where I can find new Themes?



www.ndsthemes.com


----------



## OzanOs (Apr 10, 2010)

@amaro & pjmorie
Thank you guys

and maybe you guys know which skin maker I should use?

AceKard Skin Editor V1.01 (Original) --> DOWN
A Skin Editor from Dan Taylor


----------



## GOTWreborn (Apr 10, 2010)

Legend. Good thing I waited before buying an AK.


----------



## Freudian Lemur (Apr 10, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you choosing the "boot slot-2" option? When choosing a GBA game previously loaded into the NOR of the EZ 3in1, it loads fine. But when choosing the "boot slot-2" option, with either a real GBA game or a GBA game loaded into the NOR memory, you just get _two_ white screens. This makes me think it's trying to load it in DS mode, rather than as a GBA game. Do you get this, or does it really work fine for you?


----------



## raiderscrusade (Apr 10, 2010)

OzanOs said:
			
		

> @amaro & pjmorie
> Thank you guys
> 
> and maybe you guys know which skin maker I should use?
> ...



I believe "A Skin Editor From Dan Taylor" is a newer version of the AceKard Skin Editor. I use the Dan Taylor one, but have yet to make a skin


----------



## mumagain (Apr 10, 2010)

OMG thank you so much.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I was just saving up to buy five new acekards.  That's the three R4's sorted, now I just need help with the two DSTTs.


----------



## raiderscrusade (Apr 10, 2010)

mumagain said:
			
		

> OMG thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, when the source gets released, someone might port this over to the DSTT, who knows?


----------



## mumagain (Apr 10, 2010)

I hope so, until then I'm considering stealing one of the kids R4 cards for mine. With luck they may not notice.


----------



## raiderscrusade (Apr 10, 2010)

mumagain said:
			
		

> I hope so, until then I'm considering stealing one of the kids R4 cards for mine. With luck they may not notice.



Patience is the key 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hopefully, for your sake and everyone else in the DSTT forums, a port comes soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The DSTT guys were all happy to help the R4 users with YSMenu, maybe the R4 users can help DSTT as stated before.


----------



## OzanOs (Apr 10, 2010)

raiderscrusade said:
			
		

> OzanOs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






thank you very much


----------



## keubibo (Apr 10, 2010)

How can I fix my save game, i changed save name => ".nds.sav" but i can't use this save on Wood R4 v1.04, help me plz, thanks

Here, it is my save, and i changed it => but useless


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 10, 2010)

raiderscrusade said:
			
		

> mumagain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well i don't think dstt guys were happy to help r4 users. Yasu just made it happen... xD


----------



## Pliskron (Apr 10, 2010)

The source code will be released so it's only a matter of time before it get ported to the DSTT


----------



## raiderscrusade (Apr 10, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> The source code will be released so it's only a matter of time before it get ported to the DSTT



Depends how hard it is.
I have no idea about DS coding, so I can't make a comment on when it will happen.


----------



## seahorsepip (Apr 10, 2010)

yes finaly something with new gui for r4!


----------



## blazingwolf (Apr 10, 2010)

keubibo said:
			
		

> How can I fix my save game, i changed save name => ".nds.sav" but i can't use this save on Wood R4 v1.04, help me plz, thanks
> 
> Here, it is my save, and i changed it => but useless



Its just .nds, not .nds.sav, because techincally your naming it .nds.sav.sav the other .sav is already there, your computer is just hiding the extension.


----------



## blazingwolf (Apr 10, 2010)

When you hit (X) to generate a .cc, how do you chose to tell whether or not the game will load the game with cheats? Or do you always have to go into the menu and turn it off for the game and then back on when you need it? It'd be nice if there was a simple check on or off.


----------



## Freudian Lemur (Apr 10, 2010)

blazingwolf said:
			
		

> keubibo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You say it's hiding the file extension, but why is it not hiding the game's file extension in that screenshot?

EDIT: Oh well, it seems I was mistaken. Sorry. Your DS games must be named .nds.nds .


----------



## keubibo (Apr 10, 2010)

blazingwolf said:
			
		

> Its just .nds, not .nds.sav, because techincally your naming it .nds.sav.sav the other .sav is already there, your computer is just hiding the extension.



Thank you, i done ^__^ this filmware is awesome :"X


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 10, 2010)

Hmm. This seems like a whole breakthrough.
Can anyone post a video with Wii Connectivity?


----------



## fabi280 (Apr 10, 2010)

Here is a batch file that converts your savefilenames
http://fabi2800.ath.cx/ds/rename_sav.rar

```
@echo off
rename *.sav *.nds.sav
```


----------



## mariosonic (Apr 10, 2010)

Ive downloaded some themes but the clock never shows up on the top screen when i apply them.Oh well.They are just themes.Atleast the firmware itself is great.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





EDIT:Nvm,i just tryed a theme and it works.


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 10, 2010)

Go read my FAQ.
Link in my sig. It has a fix for that. (The fix should work o-o


----------



## Alfondsl (Apr 10, 2010)

Hello guys,the suikoden is not wunning,....
There are users that running suikoden...
This firmware is excellent...

What is the official page of the firmware!?


----------



## Tokiopop (Apr 10, 2010)

YAY! No more YSMenu for my case modded DS


----------



## cman1783 (Apr 10, 2010)

Once my kids come back from grandma's tomorrow, I will test Pokemon Wii connectivity.


----------



## Cougar_II (Apr 10, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I heard about WOOD v1.04 firmware and tested it right away !

Here's are my comments and what I wanted to share.

*1)* Twilight Scene It? (E) boots up (Didn't play the game yet, but it loads now) since it fails with YMenu 12/05

*2)* I have never owned anything else than Original R4 v2 cards.
I read in a post that the Original R4 are no longer produced.
Well someone must be making some since I buy all my stuff from this site in Canada (I am from Canada)

http://www.veebuy.com/

Even the price went down, now you can get the R4v2 with a 2gb MicroSD + a USB & SD converter for $21.99 canadian now that's awsome !

This s the product that I buy:

http://www.veebuy.com/index.php?page=shop....t&Itemid=27

and WOOD v1.04 worked like a charm !

*3)* I am a french person so when I take the time I may try to translate it to French if there's a demand.

I rarely post on here but wanted to give my 100% support since I have all my friend buy the R4v2 since I had YMenu running pretty good and almost all games played. Now with WOOD we should be like 99% like someone sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you,  and keep working on WOOD firmware please !

A happy (Multiple) R4 owner !


----------



## xboxreloaded (Apr 10, 2010)

Cougar_II said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> 
> I heard about WOOD v1.04 firmware and tested it right away !
> 
> ...



Givs this firmware for R4i /DSTTI to ?

I will play spongebob to


----------



## Alfondsl (Apr 10, 2010)

I want say too: Thank you for this new firmware is a milagre


----------



## son goku (Apr 10, 2010)

Is thare a way we can thank Yellow Wood Goblin ? I am very greatful and I usually dont post anything .


----------



## Gamer4life (Apr 10, 2010)

for anyone having problems with cheats i have found that rebuilding the CC file each time after you make changes to the cheat file makes the changes stick so you can use the cheats on a game


----------



## ServbotMan (Apr 10, 2010)

It doesn't work on my shitty N5, it seems I'll have to keep using ysmenu.

fuck ;_;


----------



## basher11 (Apr 10, 2010)

ServbotMan said:
			
		

> It doesn't work on my shitty N5, it seems I'll have to keep using ysmenu.
> 
> fuck ;_;



they DID say "This Firmware is not for R4 clones, use of it on clones may result in unforeseen problems."


----------



## Depravo (Apr 10, 2010)

ServbotMan said:
			
		

> It doesn't work on my shitty N5, it seems I'll have to keep using ysmenu.
> 
> fuck ;_;


With the recent patches and extinfo/infolib/savlib updates YSMenu is not _that _bad.


----------



## EJames2100 (Apr 10, 2010)

Gamer4life said:
			
		

> for anyone having problems with cheats i have found that rebuilding the CC file each time after you make changes to the cheat file makes the changes stick so you can use the cheats on a game



True, when you update your cheat file you must:
Hightlight a Game
Press Y
Then Press X(The cheats button)
And then Press X(Generate) again
Don't think there is any other way to do it but this is simple enough, just have to remember to do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also I found out when you press Select and change the Fonts?Icons of the stuff on screen, it doesn't save when you turn the DS Off so have to change it each time.


----------



## ServbotMan (Apr 10, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> ServbotMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know, but I had to try it.


----------



## jerbz (Apr 10, 2010)

awesome work fellas, now on to my question.
will i need to use a clean pokemon SS and SMT strange journey rom now?
as i was using patched ones for the ysmenu with all the updated files.


also
should i stick with ysmenu?
or would i be better off switching?


----------



## basher11 (Apr 10, 2010)

jerbz said:
			
		

> awesome work fellas, now on to my question.
> will i need to use a clean pokemon SS and SMT strange journey rom now?
> as i was using patched ones for the ysmenu with all the updated files.
> 
> ...



use this.
get clean rom.
get rid of YSMenu.


----------



## Porygon-X (Apr 10, 2010)

jerbz said:
			
		

> awesome work fellas, now on to my question.
> will i need to use a clean pokemon SS and SMT strange journey rom now?
> as i was using patched ones for the ysmenu with all the updated files.
> 
> ...



Switch into Wood. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Oh, and I don't think you'll need a clean Pokemon ROM for it. Just back up your save files in case.


----------



## jerbz (Apr 10, 2010)

thanks basher and hey hey
will be trying this

edit: what cheat file would i use for this? or can i still use my USRCHEAT?


----------



## Chambz (Apr 10, 2010)

Has anyone got it working on R4-III yet?  (Which I just learned is R4dsl.net ....)


----------



## jerbz (Apr 10, 2010)

i dont get an icon for soma bringer?
anyone have an idea why?


----------



## Porygon-X (Apr 10, 2010)

jerbz said:
			
		

> thanks basher and hey hey
> will be trying this
> 
> edit: what cheat file would i use for this? or can i still use my USRCHEAT?



You use the USRCHEAT.


----------



## VatoLoco (Apr 10, 2010)

use a custom icon for it=p, or run the rom through romer


----------



## jerbz (Apr 10, 2010)

VatoLoco said:
			
		

> use a custom icon for it=p, or run the rom through romer



i dont know what romer is.=[


----------



## Gaara. (Apr 10, 2010)

If this has been posted, sorry, but I can't get any of my past saves to work?  Example, my game Pokemon_HeartGold.nds

And my save from YSMenu save:

Pokemon_HeartGold.sav

Whenever i start it up on this firmware, it makes a new file called 

Pokemon_Heartgold.nds.sav

and it won't load my old save?

Help please.


----------



## basher11 (Apr 10, 2010)

rename save to Pokemon_HeartGold.nds.sav


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 10, 2010)

It's amazing how you didn't figure that out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just rename your old .sav files into .nds.sav
I mean, you just saw it make a new file with .nds.sav, so wouldn't that tip you off o-o


----------



## Gaara. (Apr 10, 2010)

DO i have to do that for all 30 of my games?

Ah well, not that bad.


----------



## basher11 (Apr 10, 2010)

No M3rCy FoR U said:
			
		

> DO i have to do that for all 30 of my games?
> 
> Ah well, not that bad.



http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=10253


----------



## Gaara. (Apr 10, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> No M3rCy FoR U said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I LOVE YOU.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 10, 2010)

jerbz said:
			
		

> i dont get an icon for soma bringer?
> anyone have an idea why?



check this thread for the fix http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=167961

i just followed it myself like two hours ago.


----------



## pakistexican88x (Apr 10, 2010)

raiderscrusade said:
			
		

> It's basically the same GUI as the Acekard and also has support for all the latest games.


Late reply, but i thought it said on the front page article that it can't bypass copyright protection yet.


----------



## basher11 (Apr 10, 2010)

pakistexican88x said:
			
		

> raiderscrusade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it cant because of the cart limitations.


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Apr 10, 2010)

Bypass copyright protection?
Umm, I am sorry but is that like Cyclo's stealth mode for acekards? Haven.t used an acekard for some time.


----------



## jerbz (Apr 10, 2010)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> jerbz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks that worked.


----------



## Pliskron (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow, no one can say that the R4 sucks any more.


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 10, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> Wow, no one can say that the R4 sucks any more.



r4 sucks....


xD


----------



## Another World (Apr 10, 2010)

there will *NEVER* be AP on-the-fly patching on an r4 because of a hardware limitiaton. i talked to YWG and the specifics about it would probably confuse most of you. just know that future AP roms will have to be fixed 1 at a time after they are dumped.

there will *NEVER EVER* be a YWG DSTT release of this firmware. that is confirmation straight from him. the source is being published on monday and the community is free to do what they want under the GPL license.

soft-reset is working in the current beta build. no date yet and when that will be released. also the next build will remove some of the GUI options specific to the R.P.G., such as DMA (on/off) and direct to sd saving (on/off).

-another world


----------



## basher11 (Apr 10, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> also the next build will remove some of the GUI options specific to the R.P.G., such as DMA (on/off) and direct to sd saving (on/off).
> -another world



why's that?


----------



## Orel (Apr 10, 2010)

Well, will it work with Pokemon Battle Revolution? (As in transferring pokemon?)
If it does, I can kiss you.


----------



## mariosonic (Apr 10, 2010)

No M3rCy FoR U said:
			
		

> If this has been posted, sorry, but I can't get any of my past saves to work?  Example, my game Pokemon_HeartGold.nds
> 
> And my save from YSMenu save:
> 
> ...



You seirously dont know?

All you do is delete the new save that is .nds.sav,and rename your.sav to .nds.sav

Load up the game and it will work.


----------



## Exbaddude (Apr 11, 2010)

Strange. Cheats aren't working for me.

When I turn on cheats for SMT:ST and go back to it, it's off.
Even in game the cheats don't work.


----------



## pilladoll (Apr 11, 2010)

Have a question. How I can play the gba game on my dslite directly from wood R4? I've tried the slot-2 icon but only appears two white screens...


----------



## jwcgator (Apr 11, 2010)

Orel said:
			
		

> Well, will it work with Pokemon Battle Revolution? (As in transferring pokemon?)
> If it does, I can kiss you.



Yes, it works. I was playing PBR with my heart gold pokemon earlier! :3

Also, the GBA Button is for DS Mode carts only (it seems), you'll have to find some other way to kick the slot2 into gba mode from WOOD (I used to use something called GBABoot.nds)


----------



## jwcgator (Apr 11, 2010)

pilladoll said:
			
		

> Have a question. How I can play the gba game on my dslite directly from wood R4? I've tried the slot-2 icon but only appears two white screens...



http://www.cryptosystem.org/projects/nds/gbaswitch.nds

Use that


----------



## Freudian Lemur (Apr 11, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because the functions don't work on the R4. To tidy up the options menu he's removing them.


----------



## Exbaddude (Apr 11, 2010)

I noticed in the globalsettings.ini, there's a "cheat = 0" thing.
Should I change the value to 1?


----------



## Freudian Lemur (Apr 11, 2010)

Exbaddude said:
			
		

> Strange. Cheats aren't working for me.
> 
> When I turn on cheats for SMT:ST and go back to it, it's off.
> Even in game the cheats don't work.
> ...


----------



## Exbaddude (Apr 11, 2010)

Freudian Lemur said:
			
		

> Exbaddude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



; n ; They still don't work. 

Thanks though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: I just figured it out! You need to change the globalsettings value thing to 1! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheat = 1


----------



## Porygon-X (Apr 11, 2010)

Did you press "Generate" after you've selected the cheats?

And to enable the cheats in game:

1. At startup, press the start button.
2. Go to settings.
3. Hit the right arrow, or R button, until you reach a section called "Patches".
4. See the "Cheat in Game(AR)"? Beside it, it says "on" or "off". Turn it to on.

It should work.


----------



## Exbaddude (Apr 11, 2010)

hey_hey! said:
			
		

> Did you press "Generate" after you've selected the cheats?
> 
> And to enable the cheats in game:
> 
> ...


Yeah, Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This was the thing I was looking for. Tyvm.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 11, 2010)

I have to say, this sure has given me wood.


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 11, 2010)

Sorry, quick question.
Can I hide the __rpg folder?


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 11, 2010)

Mages4ever said:
			
		

> Sorry, quick question.
> Can I hide the __rpg folder?


Right click -> properties -> hidden -> apply.


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 11, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Mages4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I meant, can I?
Will it affect anything?


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 11, 2010)

It should affect nothing.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 11, 2010)

It hasn't for me.


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 11, 2010)

Mkay thanks.


----------



## Porygon-X (Apr 11, 2010)

Exbaddude said:
			
		

> hey_hey! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're welcome. I had the same problem, so I just started messing around with it.
I would've posted that earlier, but my browser was being gay.


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 11, 2010)

Oohhh. Does this support homebrew?
I'm assume yes, but iunno


----------



## pilladoll (Apr 11, 2010)

jwcgator said:
			
		

> pilladoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much.


----------



## BakuFunn (Apr 11, 2010)

This is awesome.
Although I will stick to Moonshell 2 for loading roms, as it looks better, I made this my secondary firmware.

I have a problem though, how come when I click "cheats" for a game, nothing happens? I have an AK2i, so I know how it works, but here, clicking X after Y, highlighting a game, doesn't do anything.
Is it because I decoded the menu with r4dec to a .nds, and just booted it like that?

Is there a way for it to use .sav files, not .nds.sav files? I'd like to use both of my menus for the same games.


----------



## sft22 (Apr 11, 2010)

with Wood R4 v1.04 can play gba games without slot 2? is it possible?


----------



## lolzed (Apr 11, 2010)

sft22 said:
			
		

> with Wood R4 v1.04 can play gba games without slot 2? is it possible?


Yup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No lol

Edit:Rockstar is a LIAR!


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 11, 2010)

sft22 said:
			
		

> with Wood R4 v1.04 can play gba games without slot 2? is it possible?


lol no


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 11, 2010)

sft22 said:
			
		

> with Wood R4 v1.04 can play gba games without slot 2? is it possible?



Wood isn't magic


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 11, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> sft22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it is for R4 users


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 11, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> TM2-Megatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It magically gives you wood.


----------



## lolzed (Apr 11, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wood emulates GBA.Thats all.

LOL


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 11, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's viagra for the R4, in its old age.  It'll let all you R4 users get a final few months of life out of your carts, until the 3DS launches and truly renders them forever impotent.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 11, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> It's viagra for the R4, in its old age.  It'll let all you R4 users get a final few months of life out of your carts, until the 3DS launches and truly renders them forever impotent.


Now why would a flashcart become obsolete once DS games are no longer published?

DS games are fantastic and the library is expansive, much like the SNES. A cheap DS and a flashcart will give you access to all of that.

Edit: Wow, I just realised that the DS has 2002 more scene releases than the GBA has!


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 11, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> TM2-Megatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, DS games are good; and while _they'll_ (as in original cartridges) work on the 3DS, none of these flashcarts will.  So they'll be dead, effectively.


----------



## Another World (Apr 11, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> Yeah, DS games are good; and while _they'll_ (as in original cartridges) work on the 3DS, none of these flashcarts will.  So they'll be dead, effectively.



what in the hell are you talking about? in 10yrs when you are in your teens you will look back on that statement and see how stupid it was to type publically. i have my original atari 2600, it is fun to this very day to hook it up and play with it. it is from 1983. why would my flash kit become "dead," ever? my GBA kits are alive and well and used in my gb micro, gba sp, and gba advance. 

what alien bug crawled into your brain to convince you that the nintendo ds is the end all to be all video game system, and when they upgrade to a new platform the old systems become 100% useless?

as long as someone has a refurbished system to purchase i'll be rocking homebrew emulation on my r4 and a ds.

dead to the 3ds maybe, but dead in general, never! there is still atari homebrew, nes homebrew, snes homebrew, sega homebrew, virtual boy homebrew, atari 2600 homebrew, dos homebrew, etc, which are released each month. systems never die and neither does the equipment which allows people to play homebrew on them.

-another world


----------



## pakistexican88x (Apr 11, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> pakistexican88x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again, late reply, but the reason I said that is because raiderscrusade said that it has support for all the latest games. I figured that meant it could play anything without having to be AP-patched. Unless I'm missing something? The only time i haven't been able to play a game on my R4 is because of AP.


----------



## Exbaddude (Apr 11, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> BoxShot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believed you for a second o.o


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 11, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> TM2-Megatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't consider keeping something around to be the same as extending its actual lifespan in the market.  FYI, I'm already past my teens, and I still have old NES, SNES, N64, Gamecube, Game Boy Pocket, Game Boy Color, 3 GBAs (original, NES-styled GBASP, and 20th Anniversary Micro), and 3 DS Lites.  I have no intention of throwing any of it away, and have every intention of continuing to use all my flashcart devices (M3 Perfect Lite, CycloDS, the DSTWO I pre-ordered from ShopTemp, and an M3 GBA Expansion pack) with my DS Lites.  That _won't_ change the fact that at some point after the 3DS launches, many of these products will simply die out in the market and no longer be sold; or become much harder to come by (like the M3 Perfect is now, or the old EZFA, etc.).  I speak merely of their continued presence in the market.


----------



## Another World (Apr 11, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> I don't consider keeping something around to be the same as extending its actual lifespan in the market.  FYI, I'm already past my teens, and I still have old NES, SNES, N64, Gamecube, Game Boy Pocket, Game Boy Color, 3 GBAs (original, NES-styled GBASP, and 20th Anniversary Micro), and 3 DS Lites.  I have no intention of throwing any of it away, and have every intention of continuing to use all my flashcart devices (M3 Perfect Lite, CycloDS, the DSTWO I pre-ordered from ShopTemp, and an M3 GBA Expansion pack) with my DS Lites.  That _won't_ change the fact that at some point after the 3DS launches, many of these products will simply die out in the market and no longer be sold; or become much harder to come by (like the M3 Perfect is now, or the old EZFA, etc.).  I speak merely of their continued presence in the market.
> 
> i'll accept that. =P
> 
> ...



-another world


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 11, 2010)

Mages4ever said:
			
		

> It's amazing how you didn't figure that out
> 
> 
> 
> ...




n00bs never learn


----------



## Moac (Apr 11, 2010)

It seems that Wario DIY. wont work? it says processing don't turn off power. wont get past that screen.

What do I do? Perhaps its a corrupt file?


----------



## raiderscrusade (Apr 11, 2010)

pakistexican88x said:
			
		

> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I looked on the compatibility list on one of the first few pages, where it stated pokemon, warioware, bejewelled etc work. They are the latest games which had an AP, and now work, thus why I stated that all the latest games work.


----------



## medegen (Apr 11, 2010)

Wood R4 discussion on Gbatemp IRC! Join us at irc.gbatemp.net 5190 /join #Wood-R4


----------



## ben23492 (Apr 11, 2010)

Where do I put the GBA games icons.?
I downloaded them and there's a folder called GBA_icons. 
Where do I put it?


----------



## EJames2100 (Apr 11, 2010)

@Another World, is there a chance you could open an Improvement/Features you'd like to see thread ?

I don't mean asking for ports and the whole rts stuff.

I mean stuff like Soft reset, it Auto restarting when changing skins.
I know you said these would be fixed, I just mean other features that could be implemented ?

Also would it be possible to have Cheats Auto-Turned on in settings instead of Global(off) ?
Just for those who don't fiddle around and wonder why their cheats aren't working and ask the question someone asked about 3 posts above.

I also noticed that to save the cheats you select, you have to generate a new .cc file, isn't is possible to Press a button(Say Start or something) and save them ?

Also when you choose a Save Slot on Settings, does the *default auto save to Slot 1 or not ? Just asking in-case I accidently overwrite if I start another game on something.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 11, 2010)

ben23492 said:
			
		

> Where do I put the GBA games icons.?
> I downloaded them and there's a folder called GBA_icons.
> Where do I put it?


GBA Icons? As in, Icons for each GBA game?

Could you give me a copy of it?


----------



## Orel (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh my god man it works with PBR I LOVE YOU.


----------



## ben23492 (Apr 11, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> ben23492 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is it - http://filetrip.net/f5814-AKAIO-Custom-GBA-icons.html


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 11, 2010)

ben23492 said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rename them to the name of your rom.bmp and put them in the same folder with rom


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 11, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> ben23492 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, Mother 3.bmp or Mother 3.gba.bmp?

EDIT: No offense to the creator, the Mother 3 icon is terrible.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 11, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well im not sure, i think Mother 3.bmp but i have never esed these icons(Dsi Xl=NO GBA) so I cant say for sure just try it out


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 11, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Well im not sure, i think Mother 3.bmp but i have never esed these icons(Dsi Xl=NO GBA) so I cant say for sure just try it out



Hmm... nothing doing with just Mother 3.bmp. I'll try .gba.bmp

EDITL Nothing doing with .gba.bmp.
For the record, I put it in the same folder as my .gba files so it's something like:
F:\GBA\Mother 3.gba
Mother 3.gba.bmp


----------



## anthony001 (Apr 11, 2010)

how do u know if your r4 is a clone?


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 11, 2010)

anthony001 said:
			
		

> how do u know if your r4 is a clone?



can you post a pic or tell us what site is written on the card?


----------



## jwcgator (Apr 11, 2010)

How do you add things to the "Favorites" menu?


----------



## Azlan Uchiha (Apr 11, 2010)

Umm I Cant Use My Ysmenu Sav File..When I play My Game it started to rename my Save to PHG.nds.sav. Why?


----------



## anthony001 (Apr 11, 2010)

laxman0220 said:
			
		

> anthony001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=edited=
cant post a pic  but it is similar to tm2 megatrons pic.

R4

Revolution for DS
(NDSL/NDS)

can you provide me the details of a r4 clones?


----------



## amaro (Apr 11, 2010)

jwcgator said:
			
		

> How do you add things to the "Favorites" menu?


I also want to know. someone has the answer?


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Apr 11, 2010)

Azlan Uchiha said:
			
		

> Umm I Cant Use My Ysmenu Sav File..When I play My Game it started to rename my Save to PHG.nds.sav. Why?


Rename all your ysmenu savefiles from .sav to .nds.sav  .


----------



## basher11 (Apr 11, 2010)

Mr.Mysterio said:
			
		

> Azlan Uchiha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and we have all explained this many times.


----------



## Freudian Lemur (Apr 11, 2010)

amaro said:
			
		

> jwcgator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Highlight the game you want, press start, select copy and then go to the favourites folder, then press start and then choose paste. It won't actually copy the file to the folder, because the folder doesn't really exist, but it'll create a shortcut.


----------



## videtonator (Apr 11, 2010)

Does it work with SDHC cards, like this one?


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 11, 2010)

From what I know, no.


----------



## teusjuh (Apr 11, 2010)

will there become future updates from the wood firmware for R4??
if they come i would buy an r4 from the shoptemp

got now an DSTT but R4 wood looks better


----------



## basher11 (Apr 11, 2010)

teusjuh said:
			
		

> if they come i would buy an r4 from the shoptemp



or.... get a acekard.


----------



## Animal (Apr 11, 2010)

anthony001 said:
			
		

> can you provide me the details of a r4 clones?


This is easier: every URL that is *not* www.r4ds.cn or www.r4ds.com is a clone URL.


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 11, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> teusjuh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's your best bet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



R4 Wood is good for the people that haven't upgraded yet.


----------



## jwcgator (Apr 11, 2010)

Freudian Lemur said:
			
		

> amaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's no harm in trying, it may just be a near or exact clone of the r4 with an sdhc module thrown in.


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Apr 11, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> Mr.Mysterio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sigh! If only people read the first post properly.


----------



## basher11 (Apr 11, 2010)

Mr.Mysterio said:
			
		

> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats a big IF.


----------



## Another World (Apr 11, 2010)

teusjuh said:
			
		

> will there become future updates from the wood firmware for R4??



there will be frequent updates. already soft-reset is working in the beta build.

-another world


----------



## Another World (Apr 11, 2010)

EJames2100 said:
			
		

> @Another World, is there a chance you could open an Improvement/Features you'd like to see thread ?
> 
> I don't mean asking for ports and the whole rts stuff.
> 
> ...



here is the thing about suggestions. YWG is coding a fork of glue's opensource rpg firmware. he codes a firmware for himself and happens to release it to the internet. if there is a feature he wants, he adds it. if there is a feature someone else wants, he provides the source code. so if you want to start a thread in the r4 section i will link him to it, and it will be up to him if he wants to follow it. personally i would like to see some features added as well, but i know better than to ask for them =P.

as for softreset - it has been fixed in the beta build. this will include it happening after skins are changed.
i haven't toyed with cheats all that much, are you saying they have to be set on a per-rom basis to "on" but you can set all cheats to "off" globally? that doesn't make much sense to me, i'll have to check that out. when you turn cheats on, the setting should get saved. right now there are still a lot of bugs which is why i started the bug thread. find things that don't work as they should and report it. i'll do my best to get all of the bugs fixed before "bugging" him for more features.

-another world


----------



## blazingwolf (Apr 11, 2010)

Does he plan to have slot 2 loading fixed in the next build? Is it working in the BETA? Thanks for any info.


----------



## RalphUp (Apr 11, 2010)

blazingwolf said:
			
		

> Does he plan to have slot 2 loading fixed in the next build? Is it working in the BETA? Thanks for any info.



Yes that would be real nice, I have a M3 slot 2 and a REAL GBA Expansion neither of which will load GBA games from Wood v1.04

but other than that, this firmware is AWESOME! thanks to the coders who made it! plays Sonic Classic Collection without the tearing I get from the M3 Real 4.8 firmware.

Cheers Guys for YWG your Hard Work!!!

Thanks for helping everyone out here too Another World!!!


----------



## Jepeto (Apr 11, 2010)

Just passed to say THANK YOU YWG!!! The R4 deserves a firmware like this, because is not just a shitty card like all the new kids say all the time, its a big piece of history, and a great piece of hardware better than all the new carts.
And of course THANK YOU Another World for making all this for Us the R4 owners and lovers.

YWG, Another World, please continue your work, BIG THANKS!!!

JPM
Montevideo, Uruguay, South America.
Old School Gamer, The Atari was my first love


----------



## guinness (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks Yellow Wood Goblin, been testing this all weekend, and no problems at all (because I had the common sense to read and understand the first post). Had R4 recommended to me last year, so bought one for the wife. Then got myself a DSL and R4 for christmas, and R4s for 3 of my kids and my sister. Didn't know any better at the time. Now I don't feel quite so dumb


----------



## Retal (Apr 11, 2010)

Cheats are for cheaters. I don't care if they do not work because I am not a cheater.


----------



## EJames2100 (Apr 11, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> EJames2100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True perhaps it's best if requesting features is hold off at least until the bugs are all ironed out... then we can bug him  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





No I swear that when I 1st checked it it was set to globally(off) and I changed it on, now I can only find off, on and globally(on), I'll wipe card and re-do and see if it was/wasn't just my eyes playing tricks.

I'll post the 2 bugs that I know of and might not have been posted in the other thread and check out the card a bit more later


----------



## Another World (Apr 11, 2010)

blazingwolf said:
			
		

> Does he plan to have slot 2 loading fixed in the next build? Is it working in the BETA? Thanks for any info.



the slot2 support is for the 3in1. all it does is boot in passme if something is in nor, however, it doesn't always work correctly. i have a build of ds heritic in nor and it will not boot it into passme mode. there are probably no plans to make slot2 boot in gba mode. if you have something GBA in nor just boot it from the nds firmware menu.

i asked him about this and he said that he only owns the 3in1. he does not see the 3in1 as a "gba" cart. he thinks about gba carts and real games as something completly different than an expansion pack designed to be flashed with each use. both sides of the arguement make sense to me.

-another world


----------



## blazingwolf (Apr 11, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> blazingwolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm confused about this reply, I am talking about the 3 in 1. It does not boot it when selecting boot slot 2. You say the slot 2 support is for the 3 in 1...but its not working? Sorry your replay isn't clear. Is it only for booting GBA/NDS homebrew, not games?


----------



## Another World (Apr 11, 2010)

you are confused on what you expect the firmware to do. my reply is very clear. i'll retype it this once.

the slot2 selection in root boots into nds passme mode, ONLY!

selecting any 16MB (or less) GBA game will automatically flash it to psram and then boot the game.
selecting any 17MB to 32MB GBA game will automatically flash it to nor and then boot the game.
this works the same for GBA homebrew with a proper GBA header.
using the properties settings one can manually pick psram or nor on a per-rom basis.
there is no way to force "always to nor" or "always to psram."

if any GBA game is sitting in nor you can only boot that using the nds firmware. so pop out the R4 (so it doesn't auto boot) and run the 3in1 as if it was a real gba game.

again, clicking the slot2 selection in root *will only boot into nds passme mode*, not gba mode. you can, never could, and probably never will, be able to boot a gba game using the slot2 selection.

once again he does not see the 3in1 as a standalone gba game pack, so the code does not work as you expect it too. when he releases the source on monday, feel free to add any thing you want under the GPL license.

i have already selected more than a few GBA games, they flash to the correct area (psram or nor) and the cart then boots and i can play them. this is working as it should. the only issue so far is the slot2 selection which boots to passme mode. i have tested a few things and they do not all work. with some i get an error that i do not have a cart in slot2, with other .ds.gba homebrew it works just fine. apparently it all has to do with the gba header. he runs a check (ucon64 --logo -chk *.ds.gba might help) to see if the homebrew has a valid header before trying to boot it into passme mode.

-another world


----------



## blazingwolf (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh I see, its weird though, maybe my memory was bad, but I remember being able to load any game in the GBA slot by hitting boot slot 2 in the R4 firmware...maybe its just me though.

It doesn't bother me, I know I can go straight into the firmware, I just thought it was a bug, as I though the old R4 firmware could boot straight into a GBA game flashes onto a EZ3in1.

But I see that isn't the case now, thanks.


----------



## Another World (Apr 11, 2010)

the official r4 firmware could boot slot2 or passme, wood r4 is not based on the r4 firmware. wood r4 is a fork of the acekard rpg firmware (wood rpg). the only reason it is working on the r4 is due in part to the direct-sd saving which was finally perfected. it was originally designed to make acekard rpg saving faster, but it was obvious that it could be ported to any flash kit that allows for direct-sd saving. YWG has an original r4, so one thing led to another and we now have a new firmware option for our old r4 flash linkers.

-another world


----------



## blazingwolf (Apr 11, 2010)

Ah I see now! This has built in GBA flashing! No need for gbaexploader! Just drag roms onto the card select and run them and it automatically flashes the ROM and creates the save file, awesome feature!

One thing though, does it automatically back up saves and replace them when flashing a new one?

Example: I have minish cap flashed onto there, it creates a save file, then I switch to say Harvest Moon, which I had flashed on there before with a save file. Will it automatically restore the .sav that it created for it last time when switching back over?

If so, amazing!


----------



## Another World (Apr 11, 2010)

yes, there is an option to back up saves on boot up. it doesn't have as many options for backing up as gba exploader. very simply if a save exists it should make a back up of it. i have not experimented with it much, so let us know what you discover and what problems might pop up. it should also load the save. YWG likes to make stuff work dynamically, a coder after my own heart. so i assume that when you flash a game, if a save exists, it will automatically load the save.

-another world


----------



## blazingwolf (Apr 11, 2010)

When you hit Y on a .gba game you have two options (L for RAM) and (X to NOR), NOR is the permanent one right? RAM is just temporary and as soon as you shut it off its gone? Correct me if I'm wrong.

I'm about to do a test right now and post results.


----------



## EJames2100 (Apr 11, 2010)

Yes Nor is the permanent one.... at least until you overwrite it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nor is mainly used for those games over 16MB(Not many of those though), and to store a specific game if you wanna lend it out.


----------



## blazingwolf (Apr 11, 2010)

EDIT: Oops. Going to post results soon.

Alright here are my results from my test:

3 ROMS: Warioware Inc, Harvest Moon: Friends of Mineral Town, Minish Cap. GBA Settings in R4 Wood were set to "Backup save at startup - ON".

1. Booted Warioware it flashed it to RAM, created save. Turned off. Reflashed and rebooted, save was still there. So test one, success.

2. Flashed Minish Cap into RAM, created save, did it again save was still there. Turned off and booted Warioware back on there! It automatically flashed the warioware save! Booted Minish cap and my old save was there! Success!

3. Flashed Havest Moon into NOR, created save. When booting into NDS firmware, booted fine, save was there. Flashed Warioware onto NOR, save was there, when booting Harvest Moon into NOR, save was there too. 

So basically yes, Wood R4 automatically handles backing up and restoring save files for your GBA games, awesome! So much convenience!


----------



## EJames2100 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you for that feedback, yes that is pretty much what anyone would want off a firmware for their 3in1.
So the only real problem is not been able to boot GBA(Nor mode) from within the the Firmware ?
Which as shown is pretty easy to get around


----------



## heartgold (Apr 12, 2010)

This is awesome


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 12, 2010)

blazingwolf said:
			
		

> EDIT: Oops. Going to post results soon.
> 
> Alright here are my results from my test:
> 
> ...


Those functions do not work for me. I have an EZ 3in1 and what happens is I see the games and I tried to flash them to NOR by pressing X and nothing happens, then I tried test to flash it to PSRam by pressing L nothing happens the GUI remains the same. But it works in YSmenu though.


The Game used was Pokemon Emerald.

*****EDIT*****

Forgot to say Pressing A does nothing either.


----------



## magicksun (Apr 12, 2010)

somebody can tell me why this thing don't work in the fake r4, in my fake r4 in the root i have one _ds_menu.dat and in the wood has other _ds_menu , will be a wood for a fake r4?


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 12, 2010)

magicksun said:
			
		

> somebody can tell me why this thing don't work in the fake r4, in my fake r4 in the root i have one _ds_menu.dat and in the wood has other _ds_menu , will be a wood for a fake r4?



Just because it has the same file, doesn't mean it'll work on different carts.
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=220235


----------



## Xenon++ (Apr 12, 2010)

magicksun said:
			
		

> somebody can tell me why this thing don't work in the fake r4, in my fake r4 in the root i have one _ds_menu.dat and in the wood has other _ds_menu , will be a wood for a fake r4?



>Support:
>There is confirmation that this is working on the Original R4, the R4 SD clones, and the M3 Simply.
Won't work on SDHC clone.


----------



## Thunderboyx (Apr 12, 2010)

anthony001 said:
			
		

> laxman0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They all have different names:

R4 SDHC, R4 III, and other crap with R4 in it


----------



## Another World (Apr 12, 2010)

diando said:
			
		

> Those functions do not work for me. I have an EZ 3in1...



what 3in1 do you have?

-another world


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 12, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> diando said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Giving the label and the Description

White EZ Flash V  gba game/ram expansion/rumble pack

Bought in March 2009 from Leetmod.


----------



## LaiJonJon (Apr 12, 2010)

Someone help! For the cheats do I just drag them onto the root of my SD card? sorry just started with this stuff.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 12, 2010)

LaiJonJon said:
			
		

> Someone help! For the cheats do I just drag them onto the root of my SD card? sorry just started with this stuff.




Put the usrcheat file in the "_rpg\cheats\"  Folder


----------



## Hotzdevil (Apr 12, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> i haven't toyed with cheats all that much, are you saying they have to be set on a per-rom basis to "on" but you can set all cheats to "off" globally? that doesn't make much sense to me, i'll have to check that out. when you turn cheats on, the setting should get saved. right now there are still a lot of bugs which is why i started the bug thread. find things that don't work as they should and report it. i'll do my best to get all of the bugs fixed before "bugging" him for more features.
> 
> -another world



From my personal experience, for cheats you just have to turn it on once not on a per-rom basis, also if its turned off then its off for all games...


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 12, 2010)

amaro said:
			
		

> jwcgator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Press 'Start' over the rom, select copy, go to favorites folder, press start again, select paste.


----------



## gamgam (Apr 12, 2010)

anyone know if the save game files are backward compatible with R4 original FW


----------



## jerbz (Apr 12, 2010)

i still cant get over how awesome this is.
if you honestly havent switched over yet, you should, or not its your life =]
also,after using this it makes me want an acekard2i even more!


----------



## raiderscrusade (Apr 12, 2010)

Tbh sometimes I just load up my DS and play around with the system while I admire the design of the Acekard on my R4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Beautiful stuff, it is!


----------



## jerbz (Apr 12, 2010)

raiderscrusade said:
			
		

> Tbh sometimes I just load up my DS and play around with the system while I admire the design of the Acekard on my R4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+2


----------



## bumjeans (Apr 12, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> you are confused on what you expect the firmware to do. my reply is very clear. i'll retype it this once.
> 
> the slot2 selection in root boots into nds passme mode, ONLY!
> 
> ...



Can I still use GBA Exploader with Wood?

I don't understand the GBA problem.  Sounds like there is a problem booting from NOR? So when I select a GBA rom which is > 16mb it will flash it to NOR and boot it. But the next time I run it, it doesn;t work?


----------



## Blazikun (Apr 12, 2010)

everyone in the last 55 pages is right. this is top-notch firmware


----------



## Vietkid420 (Apr 12, 2010)

i hope my r4 form ndscardsale works with wood r4


----------



## Blazikun (Apr 12, 2010)

Vietkid420 said:
			
		

> i hope my r4 form ndscardsale works with wood r4


depends if you bought it after or before 2007.
still, if it does, great. This has to be the best invention since YSMenu


----------



## Vietkid420 (Apr 12, 2010)

i just order it today!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 will it work


----------



## Blazikun (Apr 12, 2010)

Vietkid420 said:
			
		

> i just order it today!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...possibly... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...but the real R4 team stopped making them 4 years ago so theres a pretty small chance that the one you bought is legit...but you can try your luck. 

By the way, why did you buy an R4 to try out an AceKard RPG firmware when you could have just bought an acekard?


----------



## Vietkid420 (Apr 12, 2010)

lol r4 is 4 bucks here http://www.ndscardsale.com/product/R4-Micr...for-NDS-DS-Lite


----------



## Blazikun (Apr 12, 2010)

Vietkid420 said:
			
		

> lol r4 is 4 bucks here http://www.ndscardsale.com/product/R4-Micr...for-NDS-DS-Lite


4 bucks? wtf! got mine 2 years ago for 2.

meh. it looks genuine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ALSO SMALL PROBLEM - CHEATS DON'T WORK ON THE "WOOD" FIRMWARE


----------



## Freudian Lemur (Apr 12, 2010)

pyrosurfer said:
			
		

> CHEATS DON'T WORK ON THE "WOOD" FIRMWARE


Yeah, but they do. You just have to turn them on in the main settings menu and create a .cc file after choosing which cheats you want (press x).


----------



## Alfondsl (Apr 12, 2010)

Hello Another World,your firmware is very good and historic for R4 Users,i want to know who is the official page of the kernel


----------



## Freudian Lemur (Apr 12, 2010)

Alfondsl said:
			
		

> Hello Another World,your firmware is very good and historic for R4 Users,i want to know who is the official page of the kernel


It's not Another World's, it's Yellow Wood Goblin's. And I think this is pretty much the most official page. Anyone correct me if I'm wrong though.


----------



## renton56 (Apr 12, 2010)

dont wanna sound dumb or tick anyone off, but currently, we can only boot 1 game at a time using EZ flash 3-1 using NOR. im trying to play both yggdra union and Mother 3 with fan trans atm, so im guessing i can only play one at a time?  or is there a way to multi save


----------



## Blazikun (Apr 12, 2010)

Freudian Lemur said:
			
		

> pyrosurfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wut???!?! that means you need to link it to a computer and make A CC FILE THERE? when i press X it takes me to the last menu even when i turned the cheats on.
I'm using USRCHEAT.DAT in the cheats directory. i can't find any help anywhere


----------



## Orel (Apr 12, 2010)

Freudian Lemur said:
			
		

> pyrosurfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please explain yourself.
I've entered Start --> Settings --> Patch games (AR) On.
I've entered the File Info and chose cheats, I chose my cheats and pressed X (The only option that makes sense, since Y is more info and B is cancel..), Then I entered the cheats screen again and it wasn't saved. What is this .cc file and how do I fix my problem :\


----------



## pilladoll (Apr 12, 2010)

I've made the cheats works  copying the USRCHEAT.dat  into the folder __rpg\cheats, then only configure the cheats on evry game with ON option (they was on Global On).


----------



## Orel (Apr 12, 2010)

You mean in file info - settings - Cheats In Game (AR)? Already tried that :\


----------



## Blazikun (Apr 12, 2010)

Orel said:
			
		

> Freudian Lemur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh thanks orel. im just too much of an r4 guy. had no idea how to enable cheats. i was a bit of a n00b. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




yay now my new firmware is flawless. i love it.


----------



## Orel (Apr 12, 2010)

Glad it works for you man but it dosen't for me ._.
What EXACTLY did you do? D:


----------



## Blazikun (Apr 12, 2010)

Orel said:
			
		

> Glad it works for you man but it dosen't for me ._.
> What EXACTLY did you do? D:


sure!

first download USRCHEAT.DAT from my site - or CHEAT.DAT but i'd recommend usrcheat.dat for compatibility - it could be a DAT problem and mine works.

put it in _rpg/cheats

you probably need to enable the cheats first-

hit start =>Settings=> Patches => Cheat In Game (AR) and click on for all of the things there.

when you make your cheat by hitting y on your game then x for the cheat menu, hit GENERATE and it will generate that shitful .CC file with all your cheats in there that you enabled!

"It's a quite crude method, AceKard Team"


----------



## Alfondsl (Apr 12, 2010)

When is avaliable the new version of the exclusive kernel? Thanks


----------



## Porygon-X (Apr 12, 2010)

pyrosurfer said:
			
		

> Orel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That was posted 2 pages ago.


----------



## spikedcannonball (Apr 13, 2010)

In case you don't see the option for patches, just press the R button.

Also, you could open up globalsettings.ini in the _rpg folder on your flash card and change "cheats = 0" to "cheats = 1"


----------



## WoobiE (Apr 13, 2010)

I made my first theme for it.


----------



## NDStemp (Apr 13, 2010)

WoobiE said:
			
		

> I made my first theme for it.



lulz explicit content on top screen.


----------



## Gamer5501 (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm loving the new cfw. Good thing I never got rid of my beloved R4  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				WoobiE said:
			
		

> I made my first theme for it.



cool. you should make a tutorial on how to make them.


----------



## raiderscrusade (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeh I need a tutorial of such about how to make themes, because I find it pretty complicated


----------



## WoobiE (Apr 13, 2010)

Theme making is not very hard for the Wood R4 (Acekard skin). Just go to the Acekard site and download their skin making tool or you could use AK Edit v1.2. Those are the only theme making software I use. For image editing you can use Gimp or Photoshop.

*Posts merged*

Theme making is not very hard for the Wood R4 (Acekard skin). Just go to the Acekard site and download their skin making tool or you could use AK Edit v1.2. Those are the only theme making software I use. For image editing you can use Gimp or Photoshop.


----------



## fli_guy84 (Apr 13, 2010)

OMG I just read about this new firmware. Can't test it at the moment since my I don't have my DS with me. I can hardly wait to try it out


----------



## Orel (Apr 13, 2010)

pyrosurfer said:
			
		

> Orel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the thing, it's not working ._. It dosen't save my cheats..
I hope you understand me, I did all you said and entered the Cheats menu, chose my cheats and hit Generate. I enter the game and they don't work, and I hit cheats again and I see it didn't save them :\
I'd even try to use YSmenu just for cheats but then I remembered the save files are different ^^"..
Edit: Alright, cheats work now but that's just because I created the .cc file on my own using this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pbj7DxjFJRA isn't there a way for the game to generate the .cc file it's own? :\ (Now that I created the .cc file I can choose cheats on the firmware.)


----------



## Blazikun (Apr 13, 2010)

Orel said:
			
		

> pyrosurfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YOU DON'T need to link your pc to make a .cc file
anyway its because acekard f/w saves the game SAV as

_someshitgame_.*nds.sav*

and your normal game has

_someshitgame_.*sav*

i believe there was a post somewhere that set about renaming the game savs with a program so you don't need to do anything.
since i could nt be bothered to download the program im using WOODr4 to launch YSMenu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




==
basically it wont save to your .sav unless you rename to .nds.sav

==
edit2: try using v2.0.0 of my usr/cheat.dat in www.r4cheats.tk


----------



## Orel (Apr 13, 2010)

Yea man I know about the sav thing, and I downloaded the GBATemp cheat files http://cheats.gbatemp.net/Temp/ And creating the .cc files in my computer is the only way to use cheats for me ._. The firmware can't seem to create the .cc file on it's own (However it can generate one if there is one already..)


----------



## Zekolot (Apr 13, 2010)

So this will give my R4 the compatibility of an AceKard?


This is madness.......


----------



## alucardvash (Apr 13, 2010)

yeah sorry to be a noob but im trying to update my friends r4 card.  he has an r4 revolution for ds,  the one that has the big r4 with the i in a circle.  lol again sorry to be a true noob but this is my first post.  so i put the files on the card and when i turn it on it has ? menu on the top screen.  also he has a dslite not dsi.  i have poured through several topics and havent found a clear cut answer yet any ideas?


----------



## Freudian Lemur (Apr 13, 2010)

alucardvash said:
			
		

> with the i in a circle


That means that it's not an original R4. It's an R4i so it won't work. Sorry.


----------



## Inunah (Apr 13, 2010)

Freudian Lemur said:
			
		

> alucardvash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I laugh at those who have clone R4s for this reason.


----------



## raiderscrusade (Apr 14, 2010)

I've figured out how to set the game icon's to show in different ways.

Go to:

Start -> Settings -> Interface Settings

Then you will see:

"Filelist Style"

In the box next to it, if you change it to Old School it will be set to show text only, and if you change it to another setting it will set it to icon and text, etc.

It saves the preference so you don't need to press select to change it every time!


----------



## Mhetralla (Apr 14, 2010)

1.05 released


----------



## I am r4ymond (Apr 15, 2010)

Mhetralla said:
			
		

> 1.05 released




Awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





'Been waiting for Soft Reset.


----------



## undercoverjamil (Apr 15, 2010)

i feel so good that i stayed loyal to the r4. No acekard owner can say a thing 2 me now.


----------



## Orel (Apr 16, 2010)

Mhetralla - Really? I don't see the download link in the main topic :\


----------



## Freudian Lemur (Apr 16, 2010)

Orel said:
			
		

> Mhetralla - Really? I don't see the download link in the main topic :\


Just go to the front page of GBATemp (not of this thread) and it's in the Scene News section (from the 14th of April).
How did you manage to miss that?


----------



## Orel (Apr 16, 2010)

Freudian Lemur - Because I didn't look there, I go straight to the forums xD
Anyway, something's really weird with my MicroSD card. When I insert it in the computer and try to create a file/drag a file in it, it says unable to create it or something like that, so now I have to do it in a folder, which it does accept for some reason. Maybe that's why my R4 can't create the .cc file on it's own..
This suddenly happend, it wasn't like this before. I reseted the computer a few times..


----------



## HitoriRaven (Apr 17, 2010)

So, I don't know if it's been asked before, but what is the ROOT of the microSD? I found SYSTEM but I'm not sure if that's the same. I don't want to mess up my card if it is a clone, but it looks just like the one in the picture, so I assume it is. But yeah, want to know if they're the same. Thanks guys.


----------



## Dark Blade (Apr 17, 2010)

HitoriRaven said:
			
		

> So, I don't know if it's been asked before, but what is the ROOT of the microSD? I found SYSTEM but I'm not sure if that's the same. I don't want to mess up my card if it is a clone, but it looks just like the one in the picture, so I assume it is. But yeah, want to know if they're the same. Thanks guys.


When you open the SD card you can see all your folder and all right? Well THAT first screen is called the root.


----------



## HitoriRaven (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks , I probably would've put it in the wrong place!
That's good to know though, now I can proceed with the fixing.
Thanks again!


----------



## nintendoom (Apr 17, 2010)

Yay!! a new firmware for my crappy R4!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  rock on!!
but i will not download this ill just wait for more updates and findings.
because it might corrupt my nds games and files like the Yasu software YSMENU
cant wait for a perfect one..


----------



## Orel (Apr 18, 2010)

It can't possibly corrupt your NDS files, look at all of us happy ones :3


----------



## noodle976 (Apr 18, 2010)

Orel said:
			
		

> It can't possibly corrupt your NDS files, look at all of us happy ones :3


On YSMenu, I was unable to download warioware DIY games from the ninsoft store. With Wood, I can. It also corrupted my comic, music, and game data 3:
and DSOrganize doesn't work, but I have more snemulds compatibility for no raisin.


----------



## Orel (Apr 18, 2010)

What the hell?
I used a clean Warioware DIY rom today and I downloaded games from the ninsoft store and it works perfectly.


----------



## basher11 (Apr 18, 2010)

noodle976 said:
			
		

> Orel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On my YSMenu, i could DL from ninsoft store. using wood, i still can and i lost my music/comics, but not my games.


----------



## BenRK (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm trying to upgrade my old R4 to this for my sister. So far, it's working great, however, once upgrading to this, my sisters old saves can no longer be used. Is there a way to bring those back?


----------



## Katosen27 (Apr 21, 2010)

BenRK said:
			
		

> I'm trying to upgrade my old R4 to this for my sister. So far, it's working great, however, once upgrading to this, my sisters old saves can no longer be used. Is there a way to bring those back?



You have to change the name of the file.

Example:

Random Save.SAV has to be renamed to

Random Save.nds.SAV

Then the save's will work.


----------



## BenRK (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, got it working. Thanks.

Didn't want to upgrade my sisters card but have her lose her saves.


----------



## Katosen27 (Apr 21, 2010)

BenRK said:
			
		

> Yeah, got it working. Thanks.
> 
> Didn't want to upgrade my sisters card but have her lose her saves.



haha, I know what you mean. I was saddened when i first popped the Wood OS into my R4, and then tried to play a few games from the beginning. However, I noticed a new game I had just put on the card had a different save from the others, so I copied that file name onto the other saves and viola, I got them working


----------



## OGTiago (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome! The R4 lives!

Now I can play Pokemanz without patches


----------



## OGTiago (Apr 21, 2010)

What cheat files do I download for this firmware?


----------



## Freudian Lemur (Apr 21, 2010)

The USRCHEAT.DAT, same as the original R4 fw.


----------



## OGTiago (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok, I copied usrcheat.dat to the cheats folder. Didn't work for me. Nothing shows up when I open the cheats directory on the DS.


----------



## skandarian (Apr 21, 2010)

Might have missed something, but can you play movies and mp3s on this. If so what format for movies. And is there aspecial location for the .mp3s as I have not been able to get them to play. I have updated to a 1.05 version of wood using an orginal r4 cart.


----------



## Spidy1000 (Apr 21, 2010)

Not sure if this has already been asked, but can wood be adapted to work on a N5 ds flashcard?
I got the ysmenu working on it, but i would like to be able to play games like bejeweled twist too.

I hope someone is willing to answer this or maybe the wood developer is willing to adapt it to run on the N5 card


----------



## Sajon (Apr 23, 2010)

R4 Wood's v1.05
went i load any game it gets stuck on a white screen i have format it still not working what do i do i have done everthing right but still not working.

i have r4 revolution for DS(NDSL/NDS) and have a ds lite

White screens on start and some game get white screen then it gos to a blank screen and freezes i have use a fresh copy of pokemon diamond but still not work iv done everthing right but not working.

If you can help me send me a presonal message


----------



## raylgo (Apr 25, 2010)

How do I get Infinite Space to work? It gives me white screens with a trimmed and untrimmed ROM..


----------



## Infinite Zero (Apr 26, 2010)

YEAH! i got it working nice and easy on my original r4! WOOT WOOT!
TO whomever who did it I will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my.games that work.(actually all of them)
Pokemon diamond
pokemon platinum
pokemon pearl
pokemon heartgold(downloaded somewhere from youtube with patch)
ALL ACE ATTORNEY series
Assasins Crees
Wario ware touched
The world ends with you
tom clancy's splinter cell


----------



## arsene_lupin_260 (Apr 29, 2010)

Does this work on the N5DS? If I remember, it is also some kind of an exact clone...


----------



## Rydian (Apr 29, 2010)

skandarian said:
			
		

> Might have missed something, but can you play movies and mp3s on this. If so what format for movies. And is there aspecial location for the .mp3s as I have not been able to get them to play. I have updated to a 1.05 version of wood using an orginal r4 cart.


You run media like that via the Moonshell2 (2.10 is the last version) homebrew, it plays music and videos anywhere on the card, but it only play .DPG format videos (it's the DS's video format).  Moonshell2 comes with a DPG converter in the download.


----------



## arsene_lupin_260 (Apr 29, 2010)

This firmware is confirmed not working on N5DS.
Geez... And now my piggy bank is almost empty that I can't afford a R4DS.


----------



## guykild (May 4, 2010)

did you said Basic Wii conectivity does that mean we are going to be able to play pokemon with battle revolution?
Man I hope this goes well.


----------



## raulpica (May 4, 2010)

guykild said:
			
		

> did you said Basic Wii conectivity does that mean we are going to be able to play pokemon with battle revolution?
> Man I hope this goes well.


You might want to see this other thread then, as well


----------



## Aeolian (May 21, 2010)

Im using an R4 with this hardware for it.
I tried putting on a specific cheat for the latest yugioh 2010 game.
Code Junkies says its correct yet it wont activate.

also i have another usercheat.dat which is the most recent (containing most recent cheats - downloaded from R4i site) but i cant open it with the cheat editor to check.

meaning i cant even USE the cheats on my card.

i need help :/


----------



## Ringo619 (May 27, 2010)

some help me >.<  i download the wood r4 and  i just moved the 2 flies that come with it and i placed on my card and  now i get a black screen when i load . what did i do wrong?


----------



## Mr. Torture (Jun 26, 2010)

I have an OLD M3 Cart that I have had forever.  I think it is one of the first backup carts to come out.  The Cart is silver and sticks out of the DS if that helps.  When I run AKMENU4.NDS I get four ICONS.   They are AK, SD, slot 2 and a file folder.  How do I load a backup from this point? What am I missing?


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 26, 2010)

^^^^

For a start this is an old version of Wood, we are on V1.09 now.

Second, your ROMs are located on a MicroSD card. So logic would say you select the MicroSD card and press (A)


----------



## Mr. Torture (Jun 26, 2010)

I am using wood_rpg_v1.09.  When I try any of the 4 icons that are on the screen I just get a grey box.  I can't select anything.


----------



## Mr. Torture (Jun 26, 2010)

I am using wood_rpg_v1.09.  When I select any of the four icons on the screen it opens a gray box.  There is nothing to select in the grey box.  I would think this is where the game file should appear.


----------



## Freudian Lemur (Jun 26, 2010)

Mr. Torture said:
			
		

> I am using wood_rpg_v1.09.  When I try any of the 4 icons that are on the screen I just get a grey box.  I can't select anything.


What card do you have?


----------



## Mr. Torture (Jun 27, 2010)

I looked up the description of the cartridge that I have on modchipstore.com.  It is called M3 Perfect Adapter.


----------



## Freudian Lemur (Jun 27, 2010)

Mr. Torture said:
			
		

> I looked up the description of the cartridge that I have on modchipstore.com.  It is called M3 Perfect Adapter.


Well, Wood RPG is for the Acekard RPG, and Wood R4 is for the original R4. You have neither. Also, you had to look up a description? Why didn't you just read the label on the card?


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 27, 2010)

The only M3 it will work on is the DS Simply, which is identical to the original R4.

Isn't the M3 Perfect Slot-2?


----------



## Mr. Torture (Jun 27, 2010)

Yes, it fits in Slot-2.  Is there anything I can use to play newer releases? I guess I have to either find cracked copies or buy a new cart?


----------



## Freudian Lemur (Jun 27, 2010)

Mr. Torture said:
			
		

> Yes, it fits in Slot-2.  Is there anything I can use to play newer releases? I guess I have to either find cracked copies or buy a new cart?


Slot-2 cards are incredibly out-dated. If you do choose to buy a new card and you want something cheap that will run Wood R4, go to shoptempp and buy an original R4 (if you don't mind being limited to 2GB microSDs). Or if you want something a bit better but a little more expensive, get an Acekard 2i.
But if you choose not to buy a new card, then patches for roms shouldn't be too hard to find.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 27, 2010)

The R4 from ShopTemp which is compatible with Wood is $6, there's really is no excuse for sticking with the perfect.


----------



## Freudian Lemur (Jun 27, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> The R4 from ShopTemp which is compatible with Wood is $6, there's really is no excuse for sticking with the perfect.


You never know. I, for example, can't affort to spend that much money on a flashcart right now. That's an excuse to not get one. But I'd still advise that you do.


----------



## Mr. Torture (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks for your responses/help! At least I know what I am dealing with now! Does the Acekard 2i work with Wood?


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 27, 2010)

Mr. Torture said:
			
		

> Thanks for your responses/help! At least I know what I am dealing with now! Does the Acekard 2i work with Wood?


You don't need Wood on the Acekard 2i.

It has AKAIO. Wood is based on the Acekard OSMenu, so they basically look the same.

I have 2 guides in my signature, compare them and you will see AKAIO and Wood are pretty similar.


----------



## dellboy84 (Jul 29, 2010)

i need some help here, i am using R4 upgrade, when i put these files on i get stuck on the loading screen, i dont even get to the menu, can anyone please help me


----------



## Depravo (Jul 29, 2010)

dellboy84 said:
			
		

> i need some help here, i am using R4 upgrade, when i put these files on i get stuck on the loading screen, i dont even get to the menu, can anyone please help me


Wood R4 doesn't work on fake R4 cards. I think that's probably been mentioned at least a hundred times.


----------



## dellboy84 (Jul 29, 2010)

as far as im aware its not a fake r4, came in the proper r4 box n everything, heres a link for it, thats the card im on about

http://www.r4ds-ds.com/products/R4-III-Upg...NDSL-p-122.html


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 29, 2010)

dellboy84 said:
			
		

> as far as im aware its not a fake r4, came in the proper r4 box n everything, heres a link for it, thats the card im on about
> 
> http://www.r4ds-ds.com/products/R4-III-Upg...NDSL-p-122.html


That's a fake. If includes anything at the end of the R4 like III, SDHC, Upgrade, ect. They are clones/fakes.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jul 29, 2010)

dellboy84 said:
			
		

> as far as im aware its not a fake r4, came in the proper r4 box n everything, heres a link for it, thats the card im on about
> 
> http://www.r4ds-ds.com/products/R4-III-Upg...NDSL-p-122.html


Any card that says more than R4 Revolution is a clone. Any card that is SDHC compatible and has R4 in the name is a clone. So yeah, you have a clone.


----------



## dellboy84 (Jul 29, 2010)

nightmare, im gutted now, do u have a link for where i cn get a proper one in the uk???


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 29, 2010)

dellboy84 said:
			
		

> nightmare, im gutted now, do u have a link for where i cn get a proper one in the uk???


http://shoptemp.com/categories/DS-Flashcarts/R4/
It's not from the UK, but it does ship to the UK.


----------



## dellboy84 (Jul 29, 2010)

dnt wanna sound thick, but as i have been using a fake for so long wifout knowing, which is the best to get??


----------



## Depravo (Jul 29, 2010)

dellboy84 said:
			
		

> nightmare, im gutted now, do u have a link for where i cn get a proper one *in the uk*???


Probably nowhere now - http://gbatemp.net/t242883-breaking-news-r4-banned-in-uk

You can still order directly from overseas and hope that customs don't randomly open you package.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 29, 2010)

dellboy84 said:
			
		

> dnt wanna sound thick, but as i have been using a fake for so long wifout knowing, which is the best to get??


The best cart on the market is really something for debate. Some say the Acekard 2i is the best and other say the Supercard Two is the best.
Really is boils down to what you want in a card.
I would say if you want to spend the extra dollar, go with the Supercard Two, it comes with a GBA emulator, upcoming SNES emulator, updates regularly, and has a built in CPU.
If you want a card with a crap load of features and works quite nicely, go with Acekard 2.1 or 2i.
If you want another R4 and use R4 wood, just spend 6$ and buy one from shoptemp.


----------



## dellboy84 (Jul 29, 2010)

just a card where i cn put the .nds files on and they play lol, might sound simple but most of the newer games dont work on this card, now i know why


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 29, 2010)

dellboy84 said:
			
		

> just a card where i cn put the .nds files on and they play lol, might sound simple but most of the newer games dont work on this card, now i know why


Then just go with either the Acekard 2.1 or R4. Both will do just that, but R4 can't use SDHC.
Well then again I heard R4 is now illegal in the UK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So just go with the Acekard 2.1.


----------



## dellboy84 (Jul 29, 2010)

with acekard do i need to put this program on still??

il got wif acekard if anyone knows where i cn get one in uk, if nt il get it shipped over, nt risking wif r4 being illegal


----------



## Depravo (Jul 29, 2010)

dellboy84 said:
			
		

> with acekard do i need to put this program on still??
> 
> il got wif acekard if anyone knows where i cn get one in uk, if nt il get it shipped over, nt risking wif r4 being illegal


The term "R4" was only used for reporting purposes - the ban applies to all NDS flashcarts.

The Wood firmwares only work for genuine R4 cards and the discontinued AcekardRPG. If you're getting an AceKard 2.1/2i you'll be using a firmware called AKAIO which is very similar in appearance and compatibility.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 29, 2010)

dellboy84 said:
			
		

> with acekard do i need to put this program on still??
> 
> il got wif acekard if anyone knows where i cn get one in uk, if nt il get it shipped over, nt risking wif r4 being illegal


The Acekard 2 uses AKAIO, which very close to Wood, with a few more features.

And I don't think you can buy flashcarts in the UK anymore due to the ban, your best bet is to just buy it from shoptemp.


----------



## CatzCradle (Sep 21, 2010)

Hello,

sorry if this has been asked before, but I was just wondering if this upgrade really better? If I do this will still I need to add arm7, etc?

I mean, I'm going for a long trip overseas and plan to bring Layton 3 and Unwound Future with me, but not sure if it'll completely work. Will this guarantee the games will work perfectly? The only modifications I have ever done to my R4 is update to the latest upgrade from the original(?) R4 site.

And if I'm not sure if my R4 is a clone or not, will putting this on a clone break it?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Sep 21, 2010)

CatzCradle said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> sorry if this has been asked before, but I was just wondering if this upgrade really better? If I do this will still I need to add arm7, etc?
> 
> ...


The worst that could happen is that it doesn't load. At most it only takes a couple minutes to test. If it works, then it is a LOT better than any of the original R4 website's firmware and should be able to play PL3.


----------



## CatzCradle (Sep 21, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> CatzCradle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for your reply! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I feel so much more relieved now~ By any chance would you happen to know if it'd also work for the Last Window too?


(btw, I just love your Kyonko signature xD)


----------



## basher11 (Sep 21, 2010)

last window works on v1.13 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



your a little behind


----------



## CatzCradle (Sep 21, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> last window works on v1.13
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I haven't actually tried it myself yet since I've been wanting to save all the games till I'm on my trip, but I've been hearing about how the game blacks out/freezes after certain parts of the story.


----------



## basher11 (Sep 21, 2010)

v1.13 fixes the whole thing


----------



## CatzCradle (Sep 21, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> v1.13 fixes the whole thing



Horray! Thank you so much for letting me know~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(You mean the R4 update and not Wood right? ^^)


----------



## CatzCradle (Sep 21, 2010)

Sorry about the double post, but I've been wondering, what exactly is bypass protection?


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Sep 21, 2010)

CatzCradle said:
			
		

> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I think he means Wood v1.13


----------



## CatzCradle (Sep 21, 2010)

OtakuGamerZ said:
			
		

> CatzCradle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh oops! I see now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks! xP


----------



## psycholoner (Oct 2, 2010)

Can this emulate GBA games? My old m3 slot-2 died recently (doesn't boot), and I'm using an R4 with ysmenu. I was able to launch gba games on the ysmenu using the slot-2 for ram, but can I do this with Wood? I can't seem to get it to launch.


----------



## Clookster (Oct 2, 2010)

psycholoner said:
			
		

> Can this emulate GBA games?



Oh. That's a new question! Never heard that!

You can find the answer here.


----------



## psycholoner (Oct 2, 2010)

DarthTheufel said:
			
		

> psycholoner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You didn't read the question properly. I HAVE a slot 2 card. I just want to launch the gba rom from the R4, while using the m3 lite for ram. You CAN do this with the ysmenu. I think its also how EZ flash works too,  but I don't really know anything about it. Any help?


----------



## Rydian (Oct 2, 2010)

Try reading more of their post, please. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Use this homebrew to launch GBA games.
http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=10382


----------



## psycholoner (Oct 2, 2010)

I accidentally overwrote some old save data while making the transition so I'm a little depressed, but this is exactly what I was looking for! THX!


----------



## iDarkTrace (Nov 21, 2010)

This thing works beautifully!
Goodbye YSMenu, hello R4 Wood!
Awesome GUI and it fixed that "error loading -4" problem for Pokemon Black & White!
The only downfall was I had to rename the sav. files XD.

For those who were wondering...

Before R4 Wood (Just an example):
Pokemon Black.nds & Pokemon Black.sav
After R4 Wood:
Pokemon Black.nds & Pokemon Black*.nds*.sav

Just add ".nds" before the ".sav" of the sav file and you're fine.
Make sure to backup your games and system files!


----------



## basher11 (Nov 21, 2010)

and we already know this.
old news is old.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 21, 2010)

Do you really think we're all noobs? I mean, most of us have been here for more than a year...


----------



## basher11 (Nov 21, 2010)

and the first post has that info anyway >_>


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 21, 2010)

He has been living under a rock unfortunately.


----------

